# Transportation to/from airport from Universal Resort



## kkproulx

Is there a shuttle to and from the Universal Resorts?  Or do you just use taxi service?  Do you remember how much taxi service was when you used it?   TIA


----------



## damo

There is no free shuttle.  You can use taxi which is about $100 (tip included) return or a car service which is about the same.  You can also take the Mears shuttle but it will stop at other hotels along the way.


----------



## RMulieri

We use a Towncar service..$105 RT and it includes a grocery stop ..


----------



## Brownie54

We used a local service company also for $90 round trip with grocery stop. I remember taking one of those Universal surveys quite a while back and there were several questions about if Universal provided transportation like Disney. I guess they decided to not do it.


----------



## macraven

if you book a package, you can add on transportation.

this is from the website once you start the booking process:



Airport Transfers View all airport transfers

*Once your flight arrives you still have to get to your hotel and back to the airport at the end of your trip. Beat the cab line and take advantage of the time and money savings of an airport transfer.

Best Value! R/T Meet & Greet Transfer - Orlando Int'l Airport


Number of Passengers and Price Per Person
# Adult (18-up)$36.00
# Junior (12-17)$36.00
# Child (4-11)$26.00


View all airport transfers to see all ground transportation options including town cars and limousines.



*
Ground TransportationView all Ground Transportation

*R/T Shuttle - Orlando Int'l Airport
From $30.00 

R/T Meet & Greet Transfer - Orlando Int'l Airport
From $36.00 
Travel ProtectionView all Travel Protection
*


----------



## dvcterry

does anyone have the towncar or car service company info/name they used for airport transfer & grocery stop.  thanks.


----------



## humphreydog

RMulieri said:


> We use a Towncar service..$105 RT and it includes a grocery stop ..



plus 20% tip.


----------



## RMulieri

humphreydog said:


> plus 20% tip.



Of course


----------



## RMulieri

dvcterry said:


> does anyone have the towncar or car service company info/name they used for airport transfer & grocery stop.  thanks.



We use Tiffany Towncar all the time..Never had an issue or a bad experience.


----------



## edamethyst

we used Payless Transportation.  had a free grocery stop and seemed to be the cheapest price


----------



## TriciaMcNS

Has anyone had an experience with quick_silver Tours & Transportation?  I reserved one of their town cars to take the three of us from MCO to the Royal Pacific.


----------



## kkproulx

TriciaMcNS said:


> Has anyone had an experience with quick_silver Tours & Transportation? I reserved one of their town cars to take the three of us from MCO to the Royal Pacific.


 
I'd love to get info on this also....I guess we will only need transportation from MCO to Royal Pacific.  We will rent a car for our return, as we are headed to St. Pete and then coming back to go to Disney!  Thanks for the great information!


----------



## macraven

TriciaMcNS said:


> Has anyone had an experience with quick_silver Tours & Transportation?  I reserved one of their town cars to take the three of us from MCO to the Royal Pacific.



many years back, that was the company i used when i added transportation to my universal stay.  it was included in the universal packages once upon a time.

that was the one time i did book a UO package, w/transportation .

i liked them.
no issues, no problems.

universal though no longer uses quick silver transportation company.


----------



## TriciaMcNS

Thanks Macraven.  Any other opinions in DIS land?


----------



## PatMcDuck

I have an Alamo car rental reservation that looks cheaper than using a taxi....

Thur to Mon is $62 including tax.  Too bad the $15/night for parking at HRH is about the same as the rental amount, for the 4 nights we will be there.


Hmm, not sure, drive or taxi?  We leave tomorrow afternoon, so I better decide soon.


----------



## MrsMud

I am interested in this thread, too.  We have always rented a car when visiting Universal, but this time we are taking my daughter's two friends and will be a party of 6, so we would have to rent a minivan.  The prices for that right now are astronomical!  I am wondering if it would make more sense to take a service from and to the airport.  Just dont know which ones fit 6 people.  Any info. would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## huckster

i found this old thread and see it has mention of the transportation i used on here  from universal "the meet and greet" service with prices .. this is what we purchasses has anyone used this? how much did you  tip per bag or per cost of trip thanks so much i really need to  have the correct amount ready for them thank you


----------



## drinkme

MrsMud said:


> I am interested in this thread, too.  We have always rented a car when visiting Universal, but this time we are taking my daughter's two friends and will be a party of 6, so we would have to rent a minivan.  The prices for that right now are astronomical!  I am wondering if it would make more sense to take a service from and to the airport.  Just dont know which ones fit 6 people.  Any info. would be appreciated!  Thanks!



We used Ed Korgan back in 2010.  I got his name from the DIS.  He was great!!!  He had a very large SUV that sit 8 people.  Back then, he charged $90 round trip, including a grocery store stop.  I no longer have his email address, but I do have his phone number still.  You can PM me if you want it.  I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post his phone number on this thread.

You can also do a search on the DIS for him.  There were lots of positive comments about him.

HTH

****  I now see this was an old thread.  I'll leave my post as this may help someone else.  Oh, and I think dh tipped $20 each way.


----------



## bopper

We used the Mears Shuttle to get to/from the airport.  They only stopped at the Hard Rock Hotel besides ours.

To get to Discovery Cove the hotel has a town car that is there by the entrance. It cost slightly more than a taxi but we didn't have to wait to call it.  They will give you their card and when you are ready to leave you call them and they pick you up.  For Sea World we just took a taxi back since there were many there waiting as you left.


----------



## JessicaR

RMulieri said:


> We use Tiffany Towncar all the time..Never had an issue or a bad experience.



When was the last time you used them? We used them in March and everything was fine. I booked them again for our trip in 2 weeks and called today to confirm. Seems they are down to 2 town cars and sold their vans. UGH! I have been so happy with them. So now their farming out our transportation to another company. I may just look for someone else.


----------



## Momw/aplan

JessicaR said:


> When was the last time you used them? We used them in March and everything was fine. I booked them again for our trip in 2 weeks and called today to confirm. Seems they are down to 2 town cars and sold their vans. UGH! I have been so happy with them. So now their farming out our transportation to another company. I may just look for someone else.



Oh no! I was just getting ready to book a car through Tiffany for our upcoming trip, but now it doesn't sound like that would be a very good idea. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## macraven

_i have been using one car service for the past five years that i am very satisfied with.
i can't name the present company as it is not allowed on the dis.



prior to this one, i used murray hill


http://www.transportation2disney.com/


i used them for about 4 trips and they were wonderful._


----------



## JessicaR

Momw/aplan said:


> Oh no! I was just getting ready to book a car through Tiffany for our upcoming trip, but now it doesn't sound like that would be a very good idea.
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions?



Well if you only used their town cars I wouldn't worry but if you book anything but they will farm the job out to another company. Still trying to decide what we're gonna do.


----------



## JessicaR

macraven said:


> _i have been using one car service for the past five years that i am very satisfied with.
> i can't name the present company as it is not allowed on the dis.
> 
> 
> 
> prior to this one, i used murray hill
> 
> 
> http://www.transportation2disney.com/
> 
> 
> i used them for about 4 trips and they were wonderful._



I know the company you speak of that we can't speak of!  Got a quote from them today - good to know you are happy with them!  They were the same price and also included the grocery stop. Any driver you really like or they all good?


----------



## Melanie230

kkproulx said:


> I'd love to get info on this also....I guess we will only need transportation from MCO to Royal Pacific.  We will rent a car for our return, as we are headed to St. Pete and then coming back to go to Disney!  Thanks for the great information!



When we go to Universal we rent a car from Hertz.  This trip we can rent a car from Hertz and turn it in at the Hertz counter at the Portofino.  Our 1 day rental cost me $34.


----------



## zombgirl

I was just planning on grabbing a taxi at MCO to RPR for the 4 of us. We don't need a food stop since we're doing club level.  Is there any advantage to using a car service instead of a taxi?


----------



## JessicaR

zombgirl said:


> I was just planning on grabbing a taxi at MCO to RPR for the 4 of us. We don't need a food stop since we're doing club level.  Is there any advantage to using a car service instead of a taxi?



Nope not really other than the grocery stop. We have done both and it is convenient to just grab a cab.


----------



## lorik

TriciaMcNS said:


> Has anyone had an experience with quick_silver Tours & Transportation?  I reserved one of their town cars to take the three of us from MCO to the Royal Pacific.



We used *********** a few years back; they were very reliable. We decided not to use them on our trip last month because we didn't need the grocery stop. It was easier, and a few dollars cheaper, just to get a taxi at the airport. For the return trip, there were plenty of Town cars lined up at Royal Pacific waiting to take you to the airport or anywhere you want to go. 

I say it was easier because there was no need to look for the driver. When the kids were younger, it was nice to have an extra hand with the luggage. Now we don't have the need for it, so a taxi was fine.


----------



## zombgirl

Taxi it is then! Should I worry about getting a cab for our day at aquatica or maybe RPR will have a shuttle for this like they do for seaworld?


----------



## damo

zombgirl said:


> Taxi it is then! Should I worry about getting a cab for our day at aquatica or maybe RPR will have a shuttle for this like they do for seaworld?



The shuttle drops you off at Seaworld.  You'd have to walk over to aquatica...not sure if there is transportation at Seaworld.


----------



## Momw/aplan

JessicaR said:


> Well if you only used their town cars I wouldn't worry but if you book anything but they will farm the job out to another company. Still trying to decide what we're gonna do.



So, as far as anyone knows, we should be okay to book a towncar through Tiffany? Most of their reviews I've seen online have been quite positive, whereas many of the reviews for other companies not so much.  

Has anyone had any recent experience with Tiffany? They're not close to going belly up are they? Selling off all their vehicles doesn't sound good, but if they're still okay, I think I'd rather go through them.

We're coming in to RPR from Sanford airport and don't really want to take a taxi for such a long trip. And we don't want to rent because it will be a long drive, late at night to the hotel, and then we'd have to pay for parking the whole trip when we don't really plan on leaving the resort until time to come home again.


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> _i have been using one car service for the past five years that i am very satisfied with.
> i can't name the present company as it is not allowed on the dis.
> 
> 
> 
> prior to this one, i used murray hill
> 
> 
> http://www.transportation2disney.com/
> 
> 
> i used them for about 4 trips and they were wonderful._



I think we use the same company.  We used this company last year and really liked them.  We are using them again for our trip back to the airport this year.


----------



## patster734

We've used FL Tours (fltours.com) for our last couple of trips and have been pleased with them.


----------



## bball2026

Can anyone PM the name of the car service that can't be mentioned on the DIS. I am a little leery of using Tiffany if they are having problems. Used them last year for HHN and had no problems but I don't know this time around. thanks


----------



## macraven

_pm's are filtered also.
the name of the company would be xxxx'ed out._


----------



## Melanie230

bball2026 said:


> Can anyone PM the name of the car service that can't be mentioned on the DIS. I am a little leery of using Tiffany if they are having problems. Used them last year for HHN and had no problems but I don't know this time around. thanks



I just checked on a new company in Orlando called Super Shuttle.  I think they are quite common in other areas but fairly new to Orlando.  If you go to www.supershuttle.com/entertainmentguide2013 you can book an Execucar for $50 one way to the airport.  I didn't check round trip since we just need one way.  That is the cheapest I have found so far.


----------



## Melanie230

I just called the Portofino Bay Hotel and was told that all three hotels have TOWNE CARS that will take you to the airport on departure.  The fee is a flat rate of $55!!!!!  You don't need to book them in advance...just go downstairs and request a car, and they will load you up and take you to the airport!  I never knew the hotel had this service.  I am going to cancel our car and just use the Loews Car Service.  I hope this helps you!


----------



## macraven

Melanie230 said:


> I just called the Portofino Bay Hotel and was told that all three hotels have TOWNE CARS that will take you to the airport on departure.  The fee is a flat rate of $55!!!!!  You don't need to book them in advance...just go downstairs and request a car, and they will load you up and take you to the airport!  I never knew the hotel had this service.  I am going to cancel our car and just use the Loews Car Service.  I hope this helps you!



_the onsite hotels have had that for some time.
a few posters that have used them commented on the convenience of using it._


----------



## Momw/aplan

Melanie230 said:


> I just called the Portofino Bay Hotel and was told that all three hotels have TOWNE CARS that will take you to the airport on departure.  The fee is a flat rate of $55!!!!!  You don't need to book them in advance...just go downstairs and request a car, and they will load you up and take you to the airport!  I never knew the hotel had this service.  I am going to cancel our car and just use the Loews Car Service.  I hope this helps you!



Is there anything on their website that talks about this? I couldn't find it. I'm wondering if they go to Sanford Airport or if they only go to MCO.


----------



## goldwest

Thanks for posting about the town cars. We only need to go to the airport so that sounds like the best for us.


----------



## Melanie230

Momw/aplan said:


> Is there anything on their website that talks about this? I couldn't find it. I'm wondering if they go to Sanford Airport or if they only go to MCO.



I didn't ask about that airport.  But she did ask me which airport I was going to so she could quote me accurately!  So that might mean they go to Sanford.  I would call and ask.


----------



## tlinus

RMulieri said:


> We use a Towncar service..$105 RT and it includes a grocery stop ..


 I am sure its the sameone we use at that price


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

We are going down to universal in a few weeks and was going to use Tiffany.

last time we were down a few months ago - We had Jack Jordan as our driver, he said he was an independent contractor through Tiffany.  

Honestly he was one of the best drivers from there that we ever had!  He's a nice older guy who is proud of his car, keeps it clean, is patient, arrives early and is happy to wait.

He said he was a POW and we talked on the ride back.  If he is one of the 2 cars they have and he is available I will book him.


----------



## hsmamato2

I think it's cheaper to rent a car....what about renting for one day,and returning somewhere near Universal,if you don't need it to get back to MCO?
    we have a rental car for 10 days that's less than 150.00


----------



## hsmamato2

but we do have to pay to park at HRH,so there's that.
  but we need a car to get to Disney after Universal,so it works out


----------



## JaydaNicole

Melanie230 said:


> I just called the Portofino Bay Hotel and was told that all three hotels have TOWNE CARS that will take you to the airport on departure.  The fee is a flat rate of $55!!!!!  You don't need to book them in advance...just go downstairs and request a car, and they will load you up and take you to the airport!  I never knew the hotel had this service.  I am going to cancel our car and just use the Loews Car Service.  I hope this helps you!




Was that $55/person or for the whole travel group?  We have 4 of us & trying to find the best deal from HRH to MCO.


----------



## macraven

_per car is what i was told_


----------



## hpriamson

My family of 5 is travelling to Universal and then Disney in April.  We're staying at HRH for the first 3 nights, then renting a car and switching to a rental home with another family for the rest of the vacation.  Are there curbside minivan taxis at MCO, or would we need to go through a shuttle service to get a van?  Between the 5 of us and my wife's habit of overpacking, we don't really fit in a regular car.  It sounds like tiffany towncar isn't the way to go anymore - any chance anyone could post the forbidden company name backwards or something?


----------



## macraven

hpriamson said:


> My family of 5 is travelling to Universal and then Disney in April.  We're staying at HRH for the first 3 nights, then renting a car and switching to a rental home with another family for the rest of the vacation.  Are there curbside minivan taxis at MCO, or would we need to go through a shuttle service to get a van?  Between the 5 of us and my wife's habit of overpacking, we don't really fit in a regular car.  It sounds like tiffany towncar isn't the way to go anymore - any chance anyone could post the forbidden company name backwards or something?



_i can't help with the company, don't want the points.......

i quit using tiffany some years back.



have your wife wear lots of layers of clothes so the suitcase won't be overpacked.
just put the shoes in the luggage then.


yes, there are curb side taxis at mco.

might be better to call in advance before you leave on your trip to arrange a minivan._


----------



## damo

hpriamson said:


> My family of 5 is travelling to Universal and then Disney in April.  We're staying at HRH for the first 3 nights, then renting a car and switching to a rental home with another family for the rest of the vacation.  Are there curbside minivan taxis at MCO, or would we need to go through a shuttle service to get a van?  Between the 5 of us and my wife's habit of overpacking, we don't really fit in a regular car.  It sounds like tiffany towncar isn't the way to go anymore - any chance anyone could post the forbidden company name backwards or something?




Yes, there certainly are taxi vans available at the airport.  It is almost becoming the norm.


----------



## hpriamson

macraven said:


> _i can't help with the company, don't want the points.......
> 
> i quit using tiffany some years back.
> 
> 
> 
> have your wife wear lots of layers of clothes so the suitcase won't be overpacked.
> just put the shoes in the luggage then.
> 
> 
> yes, there are curb side taxis at mco.
> 
> might be better to call in advance before you leave on your trip to arrange a minivan._



OK, sorry, I don't want to get anyone in trouble.  Purely for my own curiosity - why is that particular company verboten?  Did they get in trouble for posting advertisements or something?

Getting my wife to pack less isn't an option.  It's mostly for the kids anyway, and we're going for 11 days, so we'll be lucky to keep it down to 4 bags.  Sounds like a taxi minivan is the way to go for a one way trip.


----------



## shoney

Melanie230 said:


> I just called the Portofino Bay Hotel and was told that all three hotels have TOWNE CARS that will take you to the airport on departure.  The fee is a flat rate of $55!!!!!  You don't need to book them in advance...just go downstairs and request a car, and they will load you up and take you to the airport!  I never knew the hotel had this service.  I am going to cancel our car and just use the Loews Car Service.  I hope this helps you!



hummm...interesting!  I just booked the royal pacific the other day.  I was tranferred to a transportation desk. they told me 2 adults and 2 kids would be 110.00.   I assumed each way.....but if that is round trip, that's not a bad deal!  I'll have to call back...Thanks for the info


----------



## damo

shoney said:


> hummm...interesting!  I just booked the royal pacific the other day.  I was tranferred to a transportation desk. they told me 2 adults and 2 kids would be 110.00.   I assumed each way.....but if that is round trip, that's not a bad deal!  I'll have to call back...Thanks for the info



That would be round trip.


----------



## macraven

_ditto.


it's a decent charge and great service._


----------



## shoney

Thanks so much for the info and confirmation.

that seems like the way to go then.


We haven't stayed onsite since 2002!  I remember the taxi from MCO being about $50 back then!


----------



## hpriamson

I just called the HRH and inquired about town cars - they told me that since there are 5 in our party, it would have to be an SUV, at $108 each way.   Going from 2 kids to 3 is so expensive!


----------



## macraven

hpriamson said:


> I just called the HRH and inquired about town cars - they told me that since there are 5 in our party, it would have to be an SUV, at $108 each way.   Going from 2 kids to 3 is so expensive!



_i would call and check the rates for other places.
be sure to list you have 5 in your group.

i know murray hill would be cheaper than that  $216._


----------



## shoney

hpriamson said:


> I just called the HRH and inquired about town cars - they told me that since there are 5 in our party, it would have to be an SUV, at $108 each way.   Going from 2 kids to 3 is so expensive!



I just called to check as well.  I told them 2 adults, 2 children, 1 suitcase, 3 carry-ons and was told $95.00 each way.

Last time I told them 4 people, 4 suitcases and she said $110.

Hmmm.. that is 2 calls and 2 different prices....

I guess a taxi will be the way to go.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> _i would call and check the rates for other places.
> be sure to list you have 5 in your group.
> 
> i know murray hill would be cheaper than that  $216._



A van that seats up to 10 people from Tiffany Towncar is listed at $125 round trip for 7 or less passengers, and $135 for 8 to 10 passengers between MCO airport and the Universal hotels.


----------



## hpriamson

patster734 said:


> A van that seats up to 10 people from Tiffany Towncar is listed at $125 round trip for 7 or less passengers, and $135 for 8 to 10 passengers between MCO airport and the Universal hotels.



From earlier in the thread, it says Tiffany towncar sold off their vans, and just farms out van reservations to other companies.  Seems like it could lead to quality & communication issues.


----------



## mycutiepatooties

We just got back last week. We used Tony Hinds for our airport transfer and we were very pleased. He has a large van and charged us 100.00 (not including tip) for a roundtrip transfer for 4 people from MCO to Royal Pacific. That included a complimentary grocery store stop. He was the driver for both legs of the trip. He was there early and very polite. I would recommend him. http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Tony Hinds.htm


----------



## Metro West

This thread is now stuck.


----------



## DryCreek

OK, I am down to the last part of booking for our vacation this May (12-17).  I have it narrowed down to Mears or Super Shuttle.  Super Shuttle offers a discount if you use the code "saver" (Mouse-Savers).  I read some online reviews of Mears, and the consensus seems to be to avoid them.  The horror stories ran about 10 for each good review.  I wonder if just unhappy folks posted reviews?  I know that Mears provides the service for DME, and every time we've used that it has been great.  I guess that it doesn't reflect service across their entire product line though.

Has anyone had experience with either of those two choices?  At around $30 per person, round trip - they seem reasonable enough.

And yes, I realize that it probably won't be a bee-line shot to our hotel.

ETA - decided on Super Shuttle based on the good reviews offered by other DisBoards members that use them for DL transportation.


----------



## damo

DryCreek said:


> OK, I am down to the last part of booking for our vacation this May (12-17).  I have it narrowed down to Mears or Super Shuttle.  Super Shuttle offers a discount if you use the code "saver" (Mouse-Savers).  I read some online reviews of Mears, and the consensus seems to be to avoid them.  The horror stories ran about 10 for each good review.  I wonder if just unhappy folks posted reviews?  I know that Mears provides the service for DME, and every time we've used that it has been great.  I guess that it doesn't reflect service across their entire product line though.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with either of those two choices?  At around $30 per person, round trip - they seem reasonable enough.
> 
> And yes, I realize that it probably won't be a bee-line shot to our hotel.



We took Mears from the airport...once.  First we had to wait about 45 minutes for the van to fill up.  Then we had to wait while everyone else was dropped off first.  I think it took us about 2 hours.

I've never taken Super Shuttle or actually even heard of it.  We take a cab.  $100 return including tip.


----------



## shoney

mycutiepatooties said:


> We just got back last week. We used Tony Hinds for our airport transfer and we were very pleased. He has a large van and charged us 100.00 (not including tip) for a roundtrip transfer for 4 people from MCO to Royal Pacific. That included a complimentary grocery store stop. He was the driver for both legs of the trip. He was there early and very polite. I would recommend him. http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Tony Hinds.htm



Thanks for posting this!  I was able to book him for our upcoming trip...I really like the Publix stop!


----------



## randybw1

mycutiepatooties said:


> We just got back last week. We used Tony Hinds for our airport transfer and we were very pleased. He has a large van and charged us 100.00 (not including tip) for a roundtrip transfer for 4 people from MCO to Royal Pacific. That included a complimentary grocery store stop. He was the driver for both legs of the trip. He was there early and very polite. I would recommend him. http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Tony Hinds.htm



We are going in June, how does the grocery store stop work?  I'm assuming there will be others in the van and it might be/get crowded, so I'm wondering how many groceries we'll be able to get?  This is how we offset some cost when we went before (We drove so didn't have this problem...)


----------



## shoney

randybw1 said:


> We are going in June, how does the grocery store stop work?  I'm assuming there will be others in the van and it might be/get crowded, so I'm wondering how many groceries we'll be able to get?  This is how we offset some cost when we went before (We drove so didn't have this problem...)



I booked him for June too.  It is a private van.  He told us we could stop at Publix for 30 minutes to shop.


----------



## waikiki

Just check a taxi rate http://www.taxifarefinder.com/main.php?city=Orlando, no ADR, and maybe cheaper...


----------



## dedex13

Forgive my ignorance, but being a country bumpkin with just about no experience with taxis and some assertiveness issues, how do you "grab a cab" at the airport.  Do you have to do the whole waving and whistling thing? Embarrassing, but I don't know if I could do that.

Also, I am considering staying at a hotel near the airport on my arrival and departure days since my flights will likely be arriving late and leaving early.  I am a little concerned about getting a taxi from the airport to the hotel and the hotel to the Universal hotel and back again.  If it's going to be a huge hassle I might just spend the extra $$$ and just go straight to Universal.


----------



## damo

dedex13 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but being a country bumpkin with just about no experience with taxis and some assertiveness issues, how do you "grab a cab" at the airport.  Do you have to do the whole waving and whistling thing? Embarrassing, but I don't know if I could do that.
> 
> Also, I am considering staying at a hotel near the airport on my arrival and departure days since my flights will likely be arriving late and leaving early.  I am a little concerned about getting a taxi from the airport to the hotel and the hotel to the Universal hotel and back again.  If it's going to be a huge hassle I might just spend the extra $$$ and just go straight to Universal.



Follow the signs for ground transportation.  Once there, you will see a employee who will direct you to a cab.  It is that easy.

Did you check the hotel that is directly in the airport?  Sometimes you can get some great prices.


----------



## shoney

dedex13 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but being a country bumpkin with just about no experience with taxis and some assertiveness issues, how do you "grab a cab" at the airport.  Do you have to do the whole waving and whistling thing? Embarrassing, but I don't know if I could do that.
> 
> Also, I am considering staying at a hotel near the airport on my arrival and departure days since my flights will likely be arriving late and leaving early.  I am a little concerned about getting a taxi from the airport to the hotel and the hotel to the Universal hotel and back again.  If it's going to be a huge hassle I might just spend the extra $$$ and just go straight to Universal.



Also, at the larger hotels there are usually taxis right there waiting for passengers.  If not, just ask at bell service or someone by the front door and they will call one for you.

don't worry no hailing cabs like on the streets of Manhattan!

Just in case you don't know, it is customary to tip your cab driver 15 to 20%.

Have fun and no worries!!!!


----------



## waikiki

A taxi to the airport is like a hamburger at McDonalds! You always find some & that is like this anywhere in the world! 
And for me who does not speak English well, I say "hello" to my cabdriver, I give my ticket with destination address and go! 30 minutes I am at the hotel.
From the hotel to the airport, I ask at desk, too easy ! 
(Thanks Google to help me translate...)


----------



## Bethry

Want to ask just for my own peace of mind... Our flight doesn't get in until late (11:45 pm), there will still be taxis waiting around, right? Or would I be much safer to book something in advance?


----------



## randybw1

I just wanted to post that we just returned from Universal, stayed at the Hard Rock....We used Tony Hinds for our airport transfer and everything was perfect.  He was waiting for us at baggage claim.  He has a nice large van and charged us 100.00 for a round-trip transfer for 4 people from MCO to the Hard Rock. We stopped at a local Publix to buy groceries. He is very knowlegeable about Universal and had some great tips for us.  He was the driver for both legs of the trip. He did collect the $100 after dropping us off and setting up his return time.  He was there to pick us up right on time today.  I gave him a $20 tip.  http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Tony Hinds.htm

Hope this helps someone out.  It sure did me!


----------



## VLee

Do you know if Tony provides transportation from Disney resort to Universal Hotel as well??  We are using Magic Express to Disney, but will be transferring to Hard Rock and from there to airport.


----------



## VLee

randybw1 said:


> I just wanted to post that we just returned from Universal, stayed at the Hard Rock....We used Tony Hinds for our airport transfer and everything was perfect.  He was waiting for us at baggage claim.  He has a nice large van and charged us 100.00 for a round-trip transfer for 4 people from MCO to the Hard Rock. We stopped at a local Publix to buy groceries. He is very knowlegeable about Universal and had some great tips for us.  He was the driver for both legs of the trip. He did collect the $100 after dropping us off and setting up his return time.  He was there to pick us up right on time today.  I gave him a $20 tip.  http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Tony Hinds.htm
> 
> Hope this helps someone out.  It sure did me!



Tony responded very promptly to my emails and I have decided to go with him for our trip in early June.  For $90, he will pick us up at Animal Kingdom Lodge and take us to Hard Rock Hotel and later take us to the airport from HRH.   He even said he would include a grocery stop if we needed one. We have 4.

I had planned on getting a rental car the entire time, figuring it would be easier, but figured in the $260 rental for 11 days, plus gasoline and parking costs at HRH and decided to save that money toward meals at US.


----------



## Brownie54

We have used Tony five times and using him again this week. A pleasant man who has always been on time, is a good driver, and always happy to serve. Our vacation starts as soon as we see Tony waiting for us at the airport.


----------



## LovesPineappleFloats

Thanks for this info! We are leaving VWL on Aug 29th and headed to HRR for 4 days and weren't wanting to rent a car, as we won't need it onsite at US. This just may be a cheaper solution for the 4 of us. 

I spoke with Tony and he quoted us 90.00 RT for the 4 of us, so we booked with him. Thanks again for the info about Tony!


----------



## mrsj1s

Great info on Tony.  I've contacted him to quote rates for our transportation needs.  Thanks for the post!!


----------



## VLee

Just a follow-up to our very recent trip and our great experience with Tony Hinds.   He was waiting for us upon departure at 8 am from AKV (actually we headed out about 10 minutes earlier than scheduled and he was there waiting for us!)  He was extremely pleasant, and loaded all of our luggage and even assisted with getting in van, etc.  He gave us nice-to-know tips about our stay at Hard Rock Hotel.  
Upon our departure, he again was more than prompt. It was a rainy day and he told us not to worry at all about getting anything--just to stay dry.  He drove very safely and the van we had was extremely clean and nice.  He carried us from the HRH to the airport.  
I definitely will keep his contact info and will call him upon future trips, etc.  I highly recommend his service!!


----------



## mdezot

Due to all of the positive comments, we chose to book Tony Hinds for our upcoming split stay.  We normally use DME but we are going to go to Universal for a couple of days at the beginning of our trip. Tony was quick to respond to my emails and we look forward to meeting him soon.


----------



## lili1126

mdezot said:


> Due to all of the positive comments, we chose to book Tony Hinds for our upcoming split stay.  We normally use DME but we are going to go to Universal for a couple of days at the beginning of our trip. Tony was quick to respond to my emails and we look forward to meeting him soon.



After reading what everyone has said on here I just booked Tony for my friends and I to take us from the airport to universal...He was very quick to respond to my email and he's a great price!


----------



## tripplanner2

I just want to add that I used the service of Tony Hindes for our trip. He was wonderful to work with and as everyone said, responded quickly to e-mails. He is a sweet man and I felt my family was safe with him driving. I highly recommend his service. His price is more than fair and he was right on time.


----------



## LovesPineappleFloats

We just returned from our trip to Universal from WDW and used Tony as well, and we were very pleased with his quick and efficient service. He responds to emails very quickly and he arrived early to pick us up both times. He made the transfer from VWL to HRR painless.


----------



## macraven

_due to the praising posts of Tony, i booked him for my trip this month._


----------



## Brownie54

macraven said:


> _due to the praising posts of Tony, i booked him for my trip this month._



You won't be disappointed Mac. Tony is a great guy.


----------



## macraven

Brownie54 said:


> You won't be disappointed Mac. Tony is a great guy.



_i have read so many outstanding praises about tony, i figured he would be great.

i have not read one negative thing about the man.

i'm looking forward in meeting him._


----------



## orlandonewstarts

How early do you contact Tony to schedule?  We are going in January and didn't know how far in advance to email him.

If we request a grocery stop on our way from the airport to Universal will this offened any of his other riders?   

Thanks for the information in this post.


----------



## shoney

orlandonewstarts said:


> How early do you contact Tony to schedule?  We are going in January and didn't know how far in advance to email him.
> 
> If we request a grocery stop on our way from the airport to Universal will this offened any of his other riders?
> 
> Thanks for the information in this post.



We booked with him months in advance.  I would contact him if I were you.

Tony provides private transfers so you won't have other riders in the car.

Our flight was delayed and we didn't get in until very late.  Since publix was closed, he took us to 7-11 instead.  Very nice guy!


----------



## lesos69

Just booked him for our trip in October.  He is very prompt!


----------



## jimpossible87

kkproulx said:


> Is there a shuttle to and from the Universal Resorts?  Or do you just use taxi service?  Do you remember how much taxi service was when you used it?   TIA



We use Florida tours which we book right from here...Its $120 RT
and a tip

We have tried all the ways in the past and it is IMO the best. The drivers are friendly and dont drive crazy like some of the taxis do. also depending on your family size it costs pretty much the same to ride in a nice town car as it does to go in a van shuttle that makes other stops  which is what you get from Mears most of the time.
We have used this company for the past 4 trips and have had no problems at all


----------



## diesel724

Based on the recommendations here, we booked with Tony. I contacted him about a month before our vacation, September 27-30, for a roundtrip between MCO and HRH. He was waiting for us at the airport when we arrived and he was right on time to take us back. We felt very safe and comfortable with Tony.

I would use him again and will gladly pass on his information to anyone I know who is visiting Orlando.


----------



## ehides

Yup! Booked Tony Hinds last night for our trip to HRH in April 2014! Never too early to make transport arrangements he said! Thanks for the post and tips


----------



## lea25

First time planner here...still trying to get over the fact that Universal offers NO shuttle to any of their hotels. 

So after reading thru this sticky, I was planning on using Tony Hinds based on feedback. However, my DH (who isn't a "boards" kind of guy) is a bit freaked/nervous about using a private person instead of an actual company.

So I'm going to either need assistance in how to convince him to use Tony or find an actual company to drive our family of 4 from MCO to RPR. 

Suggestions? tia!


----------



## shoney

lea25 said:


> First time planner here...still trying to get over the fact that Universal offers NO shuttle to any of their hotels.
> 
> So after reading thru this sticky, I was planning on using Tony Hinds based on feedback. However, my DH (who isn't a "boards" kind of guy) is a bit freaked/nervous about using a private person instead of an actual company.
> 
> So I'm going to either need assistance in how to convince him to use Tony or find an actual company to drive our family of 4 from MCO to RPR.
> 
> Suggestions? tia!



I do consider Tony a company....a small one vs. a large corporation. 
Did you ever hire a contractor that was an independent type instead of a large company?  Joe the plumber vs. roto rooter, for instance.

We prefer to support "the little guy".

You could also just get a taxi at the airport or another car service.

In the end you must do whatever is comfortable for you.

I was happy with Tony and will continue to recommend him to others.

adding:  you don't pay him until you get there....if that is a concern.


----------



## damo

lea25 said:


> First time planner here...still trying to get over the fact that Universal offers NO shuttle to any of their hotels.
> 
> So after reading thru this sticky, I was planning on using Tony Hinds based on feedback. However, my DH (who isn't a "boards" kind of guy) is a bit freaked/nervous about using a private person instead of an actual company.
> 
> So I'm going to either need assistance in how to convince him to use Tony or find an actual company to drive our family of 4 from MCO to RPR.
> 
> Suggestions? tia!



There are plenty of van cabs at the airport.  Just hop in one of them if you are concerned about using Tony.

Remember that there are only 3 hotels at Universal compared to the 30 or so at WDW.  Having a bus running between Universal and the airport wouldn't really work with the small number of people arriving to the airport destined to the Universal hotels.  Perhaps once they get a few more hotels up.


----------



## VLee

lea25 said:


> First time planner here...still trying to get over the fact that Universal offers NO shuttle to any of their hotels.
> 
> So after reading thru this sticky, I was planning on using Tony Hinds based on feedback. However, my DH (who isn't a "boards" kind of guy) is a bit freaked/nervous about using a private person instead of an actual company.
> 
> So I'm going to either need assistance in how to convince him to use Tony or find an actual company to drive our family of 4 from MCO to RPR.
> 
> Suggestions? tia!



I would say the best way to convince your husband is to show him all the recommendations that Tony has received here on the Disboards.  I know that we used him and were highly pleased.  He went way beyond what was to be expected, very prompt -- in fact, early and provided the highest in customer service.  It was raining upon one of our transports with him, and he held the umbrella for us and insisted on getting all our luggage himself and bringing it to us while we stood under cover.  Plus the fact, that his prices are very reasonable.

I will definitely use him again!


----------



## dedex13

We plan to just grab a taxi from the hotel to the airport on our departure day.  What time do you think we should plan to leave for a 3:15 pm flight?  It's just the two of us and I'm not planning to check bags.

Just wondering if we'll have time to grab lunch at City Walk.


----------



## macraven

dedex13 said:


> We plan to just grab a taxi from the hotel to the airport on our departure day.  What time do you think we should plan to leave for a 3:15 pm flight?  It's just the two of us and I'm not planning to check bags.
> 
> Just wondering if we'll have time to grab lunch at City Walk.



_if you stay onsite, there are cars that will charge $50 from the hotel to the airport.
taxis will cost less.


it is about a 20 minute drive from UO to MCO.

i give myself 2.5 hours between hotel to airport.


it took me 20 minutes to check into the airline, checking a bag.

when i left on wednesday, the TSA line at 2:58 took 25 minutes.


that screening time will vary for everyone.
could be that tsa were taking their time as the gov't shut down was still in process.  (meaning no pay checks were being issued and peeps still working)

if you have printed out your boarding pass in advance, and no checked bags, you'll be by passing the airline counter.

i would think you could do a lunch at city walk when they open and not have a time issue for catching your plane.

if you are not going on a weekend, my guess would be at the 2 hour mark for leaving the hotel.


my flight time changed again when i was at the airport and had a long wait until evening before i got out.
only glitch in my trip....


_


----------



## lili1126

lea25 said:


> First time planner here...still trying to get over the fact that Universal offers NO shuttle to any of their hotels.
> 
> So after reading thru this sticky, I was planning on using Tony Hinds based on feedback. However, my DH (who isn't a "boards" kind of guy) is a bit freaked/nervous about using a private person instead of an actual company.
> 
> So I'm going to either need assistance in how to convince him to use Tony or find an actual company to drive our family of 4 from MCO to RPR.
> 
> Suggestions? tia!



I just got back on the 21st and my friends and I used Tony Hinds (acutally we didn't get Tony but one of his drivers Ron)....he was the BEST...was there waiting for us at the airport...accomodated us for last minute reservations when we decided to go to Epcot one day....let us change reservations last minute...stopped at Publix on the way from the airport to the hotel....and was VERY reasonably priced....I would use them again in a heartbeat...

we liked the convinience of having it be just us and direct transportation...we weren't going from place to place dropping people off....

I would HIGHLY recommend Tony Hinds.....


----------



## macraven

_i used Tony this year and it was fine.


his charges were decent and his car was very clean.
he is prompt and professional.


the $180 was well spent and i would do it again!_


----------



## Musophile

We just got back from Universal, and used Tony Hinds...he was awesome!! He was waiting for us at the airport with a sign (we felt so important!).  We got in late, around 11:00pm, and the only store open was Wal-Mart.  He stopped for us, waited while we shopped, and loaded the shopping bags in the van.  When we were departing, he picked us up on time, and made our transport to and from MCO worry-free...and at a great price, cheaper than the chain shuttles.  He even sent us text messages to let us know his progress, so we knew exactly when and where he would meet us.  We will definitely use Tony again!


----------



## horseshowmom

Thanks to Southwest running special rates, we've decided to make a quick trip a month from now. Thanks to all the positive reports, I think we're going to book with Tony too. I can probably Priceline a car cheaper, but it will be such a short trip that I really don't think we need a car and that would be one less thing to have to take care of.

UPDATE: We got back from our trip last night and wanted to report that we were more than satisfied with Tony's transfer service. $100 + $20 trip is a better deal than I found anywhere else. Our flight was about 90 minutes late, but they contacted us by phone as soon as we landed. Also on time when they picked us up (actually a few minutes early). I'll certainly use them again.


----------



## orlandonewstarts

anyone have a rough idea what the price is from airport to Royal Pacific in a cab?  Would there be 1 there when plane arrives at 10pm MOnday?

Sounds silly but I have never been in a taxi and would like to mark it off my bucket list I guess.


----------



## dedex13

I had no problem getting a cab after 9 p.m. I think it was $53 from the airport to the Royal Pacific (plus tip).


----------



## erin1715

My husband and I are planning a trip to WDW at the end of February.  We had planned on going to Universal for 1 day anyway (using Mears to transfer from our Disney hotel), but I've heard such great things about the Universal resorts, and the perk of front of the line is so inviting, that we're thinking of spending our very first night at a Universal hotel.

So, what would be the most cost efficient way of getting from the airport to Universal, then the next day we'd need to get to Wilderness Lodge?  

I priced a car quickly and for one night and dropping the car off on Disney property it would cost about $95.  It seems like that is about how much taking a taxi all over would cost us anyway.


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Help.  I think I really messed up.

When I was getting rates from airport to Royal Pacfic I was a total and complete idiot.  I didn't realized there was more than 1 Orland airport (I know complete idiot here).

We fly into Orland / Sanford airport.  Does anyone know of a shuttle or service that picks up to Universal?  According to map quest its a 45 minute drive too.


----------



## macraven

_i'm not aware of any shuttles from sanford.

most peeps rent a car from that airport for transporation needs.


check the Transporation forum on the Dis for better suggestions than what i gave.


_


----------



## orlandonewstarts

macraven said:


> _i'm not aware of any shuttles from sanford.
> 
> most peeps rent a car from that airport for transporation needs.
> 
> 
> check the Transporation forum on the Dis for better suggestions than what i gave.
> 
> 
> _



Thanks I was afraid of that.  Does Royal charge a fee to park the car at the hotel?


----------



## macraven

orlandonewstarts said:


> Thanks I was afraid of that.  Does Royal charge a fee to park the car at the hotel?



_parking fees for all 3 onsite hotels.

fees begin at midnight for the 24 hour time period._


----------



## horseshowmom

orlandonewstarts said:


> Thanks I was afraid of that.  Does Royal charge a fee to park the car at the hotel?



Yes, and it's about $20 a night. Look back upthread and find the information on Tony. He will give a quote for what it would cost. We just used them a couple of weeks ago, and they made everything very easy both ways.


----------



## tweak89

orlandonewstarts said:


> Help.  I think I really messed up.
> 
> When I was getting rates from airport to Royal Pacfic I was a total and complete idiot.  I didn't realized there was more than 1 Orland airport (I know complete idiot here).
> 
> We fly into Orland / Sanford airport.  Does anyone know of a shuttle or service that picks up to Universal?  According to map quest its a 45 minute drive too.



I know this is an older post, but just for future reference to other travelers that fly into Sanford there is a company that provides transportation, but there is apparently some sort of issue with posting their name???


----------



## macraven

tweak89 said:


> I know this is an older post, but just for future reference to other travelers that fly into Sanford there is a company that provides transportation, but there is apparently some sort of issue with posting their name???



_i wasn't aware of a transportation company at sanford until i read a report on the transportation forum a few minutes ago.

Horizons is a shuttle transportation company that will cover sanford airport to the parks.
i read that they charge $35 pp from 7am to 7 pm.
hours outside of that are much higher.

it is a shuttle that stops at various hotels._


----------



## jack presley

Anyone ever used Suntransfers?  They seem to a world wide operation but the reviews on their website seem to be mainly from Europe so I was wondering if anyone had ever used the in Orlando?


----------



## abbie13_15

Anyone have a current price/estimate for the orlando airport to universal cab ride?


----------



## jack presley

abbie13_15 said:


> Anyone have a current price/estimate for the orlando airport to universal cab ride?



According to this, about $41

http://www.taxifarefinder.com/main....sal+Studios+Plaza,+Orlando,+FL,+United+States


----------



## abbie13_15

Great thanks! 



jack presley said:


> According to this, about $41
> 
> http://www.taxifarefinder.com/main....sal+Studios+Plaza,+Orlando,+FL,+United+States


----------



## eeyorepixie

I am going to take my family of 5 and my DBIL's family of 5 to Universal my treat. (Because DBIL is paying for our 7 day DVC AKL savannah view stay)

I am trying to figure out the best way to go about this- We will leave hotel to go to Universal for 2 nights- then need to get to Disney.

I am trying to decide cost efficient and ease of transportation.
I am leaning towards a car service to Universal (but I am concerned if they can fit our luggage because our stretch limo to the airport can barely do this, 5 large luggage and 5 carry-ons)
Would it be best to get our return trip to the Airport and take the Magical Express or is it the same cost to just go to AKL?

I want to get a 3 day tix to parks do a park day on our arrival at US (our least fave), next day IOA for a full day and on our departure day a 1/2 day at IOA to do HP again. 

I think a car service may be the best option for ease of use and the face we want to leave around 1pm, for AKL

Any opinions on my logic or any suggestions? thanks for any help


----------



## eeyorepixie

O.K. no on has answered went back and read all the pages. 
New question
We have 9 in our party and luggage, do you think we could book on big van for all of us and do you think Tony would have that van?


----------



## shoney

eeyorepixie said:


> O.K. no on has answered went back and read all the pages.
> New question
> We have 9 in our party and luggage, do you think we could book on big van for all of us and do you think Tony would have that van?



Tony has a 10 passenger van.

http://taxi-mco.com/Drivers/Tony Hinds.htm


----------



## macraven

_i used Tony last October and again this month for a 3 leg trip.

he is very dependable._


----------



## aj2hall

We're planning to go straight from the airport to Universal.  We're renting a car, but I'm wondering if instead of paying for the rental car & parking, if there's a shuttle?  I looked on the hotel's website and only found shuttle services with a fee.  Thanks for any help


----------



## gschmerl

Sadly, there is NO free shuttle from the airport to Universal.


----------



## aj2hall

I didn't think so, but thought I would check.  thank you for the info


----------



## erin1715

This is probably a silly question but I never take taxi's and with the prices of rental cars being outrageous, I think a taxi is the way to go.  So, do taxi's accept credit cards for payment and a tip?  Or do we need to have cash?


----------



## stitchaholic

So we will be heading to disney this summer for a stay at the beach club , I want to rent a car for the Disney stay , but after the beach club we will be spending 4 nights at RPH and I do not see the need for a car there or want to pay for parking , are there any car rental places where I can rent a car at MCO and return it somewhere very close to RPH ?


----------



## macraven

_hertz is onsite at the darkside.
_


Hertz Rental Car Services
Hertz Desks are located next to Attraction Ticket Center and are open 7 days a week from 8am  5pm. 

To make a reservation please call:
Hard Rock Hotel: 407-503-2156
Loews Portofino Bay Hotel: 407-503-1156
Loews Royal Pacific Resort: 407-503-3156
*Based on availability


----------



## TinkerbellsMagic

We used a car service.


----------



## samheatherwhite

I am looking for advice on travel to and from the airport to the Universal hotels. We are looking at dates somewhere around September 7th. We are 3 or 4 adults (sister 2 hasn't decided yet) and a 2 and a 7 year old. This is a quick trip to see Harry Potter. We have not seen it yet and it is time! We have decided not to get a car and I was wondering what would be the best (and cheapest) way to get us all where we need to go. I would like to make a stop somewhere if possible and get a few snacks and a case of water. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## damo

Check this transportation sticky from the top of this forum:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2793369


----------



## Metro West

Merged with sticky thread.


----------



## mhake01

Been doing some research on the best way to get from the airport to universal. Best rate I have been quoted is $40 + tip by ace metro cab company. They can arrange a meet and great or you can go to the transportation center, they claim to have taxis 24/7


----------



## horseshowmom

samheatherwhite said:


> I am looking for advice on travel to and from the airport to the Universal hotels. We are looking at dates somewhere around September 7th. We are 3 or 4 adults (sister 2 hasn't decided yet) and a 2 and a 7 year old. This is a quick trip to see Harry Potter. We have not seen it yet and it is time! We have decided not to get a car and I was wondering what would be the best (and cheapest) way to get us all where we need to go. I would like to make a stop somewhere if possible and get a few snacks and a case of water. Thanks so much for the help.



Tony (who you will see mentioned quite a bit on this thread) picks you up in a van (not a minivan - the larger one). We were very pleased with the service, and you should have ample room with him. His price was cheaper than any of the towncars I checked on.


----------



## casjen

Hi!  We are doing a Universal/Disney trip.  universal first b/c we can't imagine not ending at the World.  I see when I book my hotel I can pre-purchase a round trip airport transfer, but not a one way.

Is a cab the best way to go?  About how much will it cost?  Debating renting a car for the drive to universal and then to Disney, returning the car at the car care center.  How easy or hard is this?


----------



## damo

casjen said:


> Hi!  We are doing a Universal/Disney trip.  universal first b/c we can't imagine not ending at the World.  I see when I book my hotel I can pre-purchase a round trip airport transfer, but not a one way.
> 
> Is a cab the best way to go?  About how much will it cost?  Debating renting a car for the drive to universal and then to Disney, returning the car at the car care center.  How easy or hard is this?



A cab, one way from the airport, is around $50 including tip.

Remember that if you have a car at the Universal hotel, you have to pay for parking.


----------



## Metro West

We have a stickty thread on this subject on the Resorts board.

Moving this thread there.


----------



## ehides

ehides said:


> Yup! Booked Tony Hinds last night for our trip to HRH in April 2014! Never too early to make transport arrangements he said! Thanks for the post and tips



Just following up on my booking of Tony for our recent trip to the HRH (came home yesterday) ... I would HIGHLY recommend Tony for your transportation needs. Extremely dependable and very friendly and knowledgeable about the area for any of your questions along the ride to your hotel.

We had a glitch (my mistake) upon arrival, when we came down the escalator to the baggage claim and I didn't see his sign with our name on it right away. My husband went to get the luggage and I gave Tony a call to find out if he was on his way. I felt so bad when I realized that the information I game Tony on a change to our arrival time also included the wrong date (by one day). I can't believe I made that mistake. When he responded that he thought I had said we were arriving the next day, I realized my mistake and apologized right away as I had a copy of my email to him right there. He said he would be there in 15 mins and he was, and he was so so friendly when he arrived. By the time we got our luggage, we only waited another minute or two and there he was. We were very lucky he happened to be free right at that time.

The other great thing about Tony, was that not only did he stop at the grocery store for us (snacks, beer, etc) he stopped at the liquor store for us too as we wanted to get a bottle of rum for the room. He was so accommodating and polite and had no problem at all making two stops for us as he didn't have any other pickups that night.  

For our trip home, he was right there on time, and had also sent me a quick text the afternoon before to remind me of when he would be there.

Thanks Tony!


----------



## xcell

arriving midnight...

any recommendations? do car services pick up that late? or taxi readily available???


----------



## macraven

_the car service i use, Tony Hinds, provides 24 hour service.

taxis will be at the airport at all hours also.


if i was traveling midnight or after, i would select private car service.

Tony Hinds meets me at the baggage claim area at the airport and handles all my luggage.
taxis don't offer that feature._


----------



## Kathymford

I don't see the option to purchase airport transfers from the airport to universal anymore. Am I missing something?


----------



## godders

Does anyone have any names and/or rough prices for private car services. Need to get from the airport to the royal pacific on a sunday and then from their to Disney during the week


----------



## macraven

_i use Tony Hinds
407 406 9093
he knows i give out his number.

he meets you at the baggage carousel in the airport and he parks in the airport so you have a very short walk.



if you google him you will find his site and email.

i last used him in january and he was charging $100 for a round trip transport.
a free 30 minute grocery stop is included if you ask.

for a 3 leg trip, $150.


i have him booked again for a 3 leg trip this coming fall.


as far as i know, his prices are still the same and haven't gone up.
since he is cheaper than the competitors, i wouldn't doubt if his price would increase in the future.

_


----------



## VLee

I definitely "second" Tony Hinds..we have used him a couple of years and he is wonderful and very reasonable.


----------



## ohiotinkfan

Just used Tony Hinds (thanks DIS!!!) and he (actually we had Willie) was great!  I would highly recommend to anyone!  I will use him again too!  We stopped at Publix and Willie said take your time!  Wow!  we only spent 20 minutes!


----------



## DisneyYahoo

What are the options for paying Tony Hinds?  Beforehand or on the day of service?  Credit card?  Paypal?  Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

DisneyYahoo said:


> What are the options for paying Tony Hinds?  Beforehand or on the day of service?  Credit card?  Paypal?  Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



_you pay him after he drops you off on the first ride to your destination.
i have always paid him cash.

send him an email or call him to ask him.

*** came back to edit my post.
looked at his site and he has listed:

Visa-Mastercard-American Express

his email changed recently and a few weeks ago he sent me this email.

_

Please update my E Mail address.
aobh607@gmail.com
Have been having too much trouble with Yahoo Mail.
Please acknowledge
Thanks
Tony


----------



## DisneyYahoo

Thanks macraven and others.  Tony did reply.  Gave me the new email address as well.  Good deal.  I will be using his service!  I appreciate the info!


----------



## ohiotinkfan

I just paid cash..I usually don't like to give out CC numbers for transportation, but that is just me.  The service was great!


----------



## macraven

ohiotinkfan said:


> I just paid cash..I usually don't like to give out CC numbers for transportation, but that is just me.  The service was great!



_same here.  same reason.
i never use a cc for transportation, always pay cash.

_


----------



## TXMAMI

ohiotinkfan said:


> Just used Tony Hinds (thanks DIS!!!) and he (actually we had Willie) was great!  I would highly recommend to anyone!  I will use him again too!  We stopped at Publix and Willie said take your time!  Wow!  we only spent 20 minutes!



Just came back from Universal Studios and we used Tony Hinds  our driver was Rick.  WOW!!!  Excellent service.  I plan to use them again on our next visit.


----------



## ohiotinkfan

Glad you had good luck too!  Wonderful service!


----------



## peimikes

We are staying at  Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Studios this Nov 10 for 9 nights. How far in advance should we book Tony Hinds.


----------



## macraven

peimikes said:


> We are staying at  Loews Royal Pacific Resort at Universal Studios this Nov 10 for 9 nights. How far in advance should we book Tony Hinds.



_i usually book when i know my dates are not going to change.

sometimes it is a month out other times i have done 5 months out.

i know many that have booked a few weeks out and it was not a problem._


----------



## carmelhp

macraven said:


> _i usually book when i know my dates are not going to change.
> 
> sometimes it is a month out other times i have done 5 months out.
> 
> i know many that have booked a few weeks out and it was not a problem._



He asks that you book when you have your flight info.


----------



## macraven

_so true.

i have used tony for planned out booked airfare trips and last minute trips.

he is great to use!_


----------



## peimikes

Thanks for the info.  I booked our flights before the hotel, so I'll email Tony today to arrange a van.


----------



## xcell

I have his yahoo email that's on his website but it bounces back. Can anyone forward me his new email so I can confirm my ride for next week.  I booked it so far in advance I lost contact info.


----------



## macraven

aobh607@gmail.com


tony changed from his yahoo email in june.
try the email above to reach him.


----------



## xcell

Thanks


----------



## julietsstars

Just called Tony for a quote from MCO to Cabana Bay (we check-in and drop off bags) and he takes us to Sea World. His quote was $75-80. Does anyone know if that is fairly reasonable?


----------



## ohiotinkfan

It cost me 100 round trip from MCO to PBH, plus a stop at the grocery.  Is that a round trip or just MCO to CB and SeaWorld?


----------



## donkeysleuth

I just booked with Tony Hinds for 11/1-hopefully all works out well


----------



## pandorazboxx

Has anyone here ever taken Uber from the airport to the resorts?


----------



## pandorazboxx

Just checked into UberX and apparently the airport has gotten serious and are ticketing/fining all "rideshare" drivers picking up at the airport as of the end of august. Keep that in mind if you plan on trying to get an UberX ride from the airport.

I didn't realize Uber was that controversial in Orlando.


----------



## mcbailey

I just booked Tony with only two days notice.  He said it was a relatively slow period, so he could do it!  $100.00 RT from MCO to RPR.  Thank you ALL for the positive comments and information about him.  I will post about him after we return!


----------



## Tink In Training

So, I checked with Tony and for just one person one way was pretty expensive.  I was thinking just a regular taxi?  Any ideas how much something like that is?


----------



## glocon

I've never booked with Tony, but would you get a better price if you did a round trip with him?


----------



## soccerdad72

macraven said:


> aobh607@gmail.com
> 
> 
> tony changed from his yahoo email in june.
> try the email above to reach him.



Phew!!  Glad I read this - I was getting worried when his e-mail was bouncing back to me. 

We're heading down tomorrow bright and early and wanted to make sure everything's all set.


----------



## damo

Tink In Training said:


> So, I checked with Tony and for just one person one way was pretty expensive.  I was thinking just a regular taxi?  Any ideas how much something like that is?



One way from the airport is about $50 including tip using a regular cab.


----------



## Tink In Training

glocon said:


> I've never booked with Tony, but would you get a better price if you did a round trip with him?



We don't need round trip, we're driving home.  Hubby is just flying down to meet us one way, we'll already be there.


----------



## smellyia

I have Tony booked next week. Does anyone know if he meets you at baggage or outside?


----------



## Brownie54

smellyia said:


> I have Tony booked next week. Does anyone know if he meets you at baggage or outside?



He will be at the baggage claim. Tell Tony that Kirby and Gail send their best.


----------



## CPT Tripss

Searched back four pages and gave up.  Does Tony Hinds have a web site?


----------



## carmelhp

I'll send you the URL.


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

My DBF and I just got back from our trip. We stayed 1 night at Cabana Bay then transferred over to AKL. We used Uber for both trips (Airport to Cabana Bay and Cabana Bay to AKL) and our out of pocket was unbelievable. Our first trip from the airport to Cabana Bay was only $1.06. We tipped the guy $5 of course. Then our trip from Cabana Bay to AKL was $0.39. We tried tipping the driver but he wouldn't accept our money and told us to use it in the parks. So awesome. USE UBER!! 

You get a free $30 credit just for signing up. If you're with another adult, share your codes to earn free rides 

Off To Neverland 



*Disneyland Resort* annually Spring Break 1993-2000, *Caribbean Beach Resort* July 2001, *Paradise Pier Resort* 2009, November 2014, *Grand Californian* April 2010, *Pop Century* Sept 2012 & Sept 2013, *Disneyland Hong Kong* July 2013, *Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani Villas & Universal's Cabana Bay * Sept 2014, *Pop Century & Disney Dream* Feb 2015!!


----------



## macraven

I've read on other threads that the fee Uber charges, includes the tips.
Reason why your second Uber driver refused the tip


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Lookng for best option for 7 people roundtrip airport to Royal Pacific.
Any thoughts?
TIA


----------



## donkeysleuth

I really like Tony HInds- myself and 3 teenage girls. Pick up in a van. Will do grocery stop at Publix. I only need transportation to Cabanna Bay- charge of $60. They were great!


----------



## Laketravis

pandorazboxx said:


> Just checked into UberX and apparently the airport has gotten serious and are ticketing/fining all "rideshare" drivers picking up at the airport as of the end of august. Keep that in mind if you plan on trying to get an UberX ride from the airport.
> 
> I didn't realize Uber was that controversial in Orlando.



I just used Uber (twice) earlier this month, MCO to Rosen Shingle Creek and back. The first time the driver met me outside the baggage claim within 2 minutes. Cost was $19. He didn't seem to be too concerned about getting ticketed or fined.


----------



## carmelhp

donkeysleuth said:


> I really like Tony HInds- myself and 3 teenage girls. Pick up in a van. Will do grocery stop at Publix. I only need transportation to Cabanna Bay- charge of $60. They were great!



I'm assuming Tony takes credit cards, is that correct? I have him scheduled to pick us up for MCO to RPR but I forgot to ask.


----------



## macraven

carmelhp said:


> I'm assuming Tony takes credit cards, is that correct? I have him scheduled to pick us up for MCO to RPR but I forgot to ask.



Maybe PayPal.
I give him cash or traveler checks.

did you check his website for cc usage?


----------



## shoney

Yes. Tony does accept credit cards.  I used one back in June of 2013.


----------



## goofy!

carmelhp said:


> I'm assuming Tony takes credit cards, is that correct? I have him scheduled to pick us up for MCO to RPR but I forgot to ask.



His website says he takes Visa, MC and Amex.


----------



## macraven

goofy! said:


> His website says he takes Visa, MC and Amex.



_that's right.

i always go with cash with him.

no specific reason, just a habit to pay some of my expenses with cash instead of charging on my cc.

i like to pay as i go type of thing._


----------



## goofy!

Off to Neverland 7 said:


> My DBF and I just got back from our trip. We stayed 1 night at Cabana Bay then transferred over to AKL. We used Uber for both trips (Airport to Cabana Bay and Cabana Bay to AKL) and our out of pocket was unbelievable. Our first trip from the airport to Cabana Bay was only $1.06. We tipped the guy $5 of course. Then our trip from Cabana Bay to AKL was $0.39. We tried tipping the driver but he wouldn't accept our money and told us to use it in the parks. So awesome. USE UBER!!
> 
> You get a free $30 credit just for signing up. If you're with another adult, share your codes to earn free rides
> 
> Off To Neverland
> 
> 
> 
> *Disneyland Resort* annually Spring Break 1993-2000, *Caribbean Beach Resort* July 2001, *Paradise Pier Resort* 2009, November 2014, *Grand Californian* April 2010, *Pop Century* Sept 2012 & Sept 2013, *Disneyland Hong Kong* July 2013, *Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani Villas & Universal's Cabana Bay * Sept 2014, *Pop Century & Disney Dream* Feb 2015!!



Be careful of UBER over holidays. They use dynamic or surge pricing for busy nights.

It was all over our news that some people were taken for a literal ride on Halloween. One guy was charged $539 for an 18 mile ride on Halloween. There were other similar fares reported for similar distances.  Between the surge pricing and the inexperience with the app, the customers had the most expensive rides they could imagine.

_Uber stands by its dynamic pricing model as a way to balance supply and demand, but Amodeo said the company does offer a 25% discount to first-time riders who are caught off guard by the multiplied fares. He said the 25% discount will likely apply to Asbury._

http://kdvr.com/2014/11/01/how-to-avoid-getting-burned-by-uber/


----------



## goofy!

Thanks all for the recommendations. 

I just booked Tony for our New Year's trip.  $100 rt from MCO to PBH.  I was happy he was still available for our time frame on a holiday.


----------



## macraven

goofy! said:


> Thanks all for the recommendations.
> 
> I just booked Tony for our New Year's trip.  $100 rt from MCO to PBH.  I was happy he was still available for our time frame on a holiday.



_you will enjoy Tony.
i always recommend him to everyone.

i have been using him exclusively for years and never have been disappointed._


----------



## goofy!

macraven said:


> _you will enjoy Tony.
> i always recommend him to everyone.
> 
> i have been using him exclusively for years and never have been disappointed._


I am going to trust you on this one 

What do you all tip?

Or do you not tip because he is the owner of the company?

I think I would be uncomfortable not tipping. But what is the customary tip since he is the owner? 20%


----------



## macraven

goofy! said:


> I am going to trust you on this one
> 
> What do you all tip?
> 
> Or do you not tip because he is the owner of the company?
> 
> I think I would be uncomfortable not tipping. But what is the customary tip since he is the owner? 20%



_i tip him 20%.
he does a majority of the driving.

it is a personal matter on what percent you tip.
some do 15%, others do 20% which is about average for orlando.

in chicago, i use car service to the airport.
i use a major company and their standard tip is 10%.
(that is what is listed on their website)
i book it in advance and request the tip be added to the total with that company.)


when i am in orlando, i do the 20% tip as it seems like the standard there.

with Tony, he includes a free grocery stop.
last time i used publix but they didn't have something i wanted.
Tony took me to another place for that item.
no extra charge 

tell Tony i said hi when you see him._


----------



## carmelhp

Tony was great, met us at baggage claim and walked us over to the baggage carousel to collect our baggage and took them to the van. Stopped at the Publix across from Rosen Shingle Creek. He didn't have his credit card reader for his cell phone so told us to pay on the way back. We tipped $10 cash each way on an $100 RT. On the way back he used Square with a credit card reader which immediately e-mailed a receipt. Good experience all around.


----------



## goofy!

macraven said:


> _
> 
> tell Tony i said hi when you see him._



Will do


----------



## goofy!

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.  Tony was marvelous!!!!  Add me to the list to highly recommend him. Such a nice and personable man!  Will use him from now on every time we go to Orlando!


----------



## macraven

goofy! said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.  Tony was marvelous!!!!  Add me to the list to highly recommend him. Such a nice and personable man!  Will use him from now on every time we go to Orlando!



_Tony is a keeper......!
i knew you wouldn't be disappointed.


sometimes i worry that he will be booked for the time period i need him since i recommend him to others...._


----------



## Kivara

Does anyone know if Tony does trips to/from Sanford Airport (SFB)?


----------



## macraven

Kivara said:


> Does anyone know if Tony does trips to/from Sanford Airport (SFB)?



_contact him, i know he does the cruises for transportation.

i haven't read about anyone using Tony from Sanford but maybe he does._


----------



## kellymarch

carmelhp said:


> Tony was great...Stopped at the Publix across from Rosen Shingle Creek...


Do you know if by any chance pool tubes are for sale there? Going to Cabana Bay & apparently it's BYO.


----------



## macraven

_pool thingies can be bought at the Cbay pool._


----------



## tink1957

Another vote for Tony we've used him the last few trips...the first time he picked us up personally, the second trip his driver Rick did it and both provided excellent service.  We actually got an extra stop on our way to Pop since my daughter had sprained her ankle the night before we left and we needed to get a cane and other supplies at the drugstore...both Tony and Rick are great.

We're using him again next month...it's nice to have someone we know we can depend on...kind of like having a friend pick us up.


----------



## sirvin12

Has anyone used Tony from MCO to RPR then RPR to Port Canaveral? If so how much did he charge?

Thanks, 

Shannon


----------



## macraven

_i use Tony all the time and highly recommend him.
call him and ask him his charges for it.
yes, he does do that 3 way trip._


----------



## sirvin12

Thank you macraven!


----------



## disneydawn71

Hi all.. just wondering if anyone has used Uber from MCO to any of the Universal hotels... I have seen there are some "rules" in place at MCO regarding private cars, etc... if Uber wouldn't work upon arrival at MCO, has anyone had any experience using it to go from the hotel (in my case, Portofino Bay) to MCO?

I currently have Tiffany Town Car reserved but wouldn't mind saving some $$$$ by using Uber at least one of the ways.

TIA!


----------



## TinaElmerRh

We have Tony booked for the first time for a trip in May.  He will pick us up at MCO and take us to the Double Tree by Universal.  After 3 days pick us up there and take us to Port Canaveral for a 3 day cruise.  Pick us up there and take us to Port Orleans Riverside.  There is a total of 7 people and he told me around 300.00.


----------



## tesslor

Can someone tell me the website you use for Tony?


----------



## macraven

_tony hinds
407 406 9093
aobh607@gmail.com_


----------



## tesslor

macraven said:


> _tony hinds
> 407 406 9093
> aobh607@gmail.com_




Thank you!


----------



## WDWAtLast

I hope I am posting this in the right place! First trip to Universal and I have two questions.  On getting from MCO to Universal - we are getting in about 8 PM Spring Break (March 7) Should we prebook transportation or get a cab at the airport? Expedia offered a town car (we have 4 people) for $85 - is that a good (and reliable) idea?

Second question - we are headed to Wilderness Lodge for 2 days at the end of our trip.  A friend who had a split stay told me that the Royal Pacific valet service kept their bags after checkout while they spent the last day in the Universal Parks and then they used RPR's transportation to get to Disney (A large SUV with a flat fee of $50 at the time) Is this still available?( valet service and transportation)  We are staying at HRH.


----------



## macraven

WDWAtLast said:


> I hope I am posting this in the right place! First trip to Universal and I have two questions.  On getting from MCO to Universal - we are getting in about 8 PM Spring Break (March 7) Should we prebook transportation or get a cab at the airport? Expedia offered a town car (we have 4 people) for $85 - is that a good (and reliable) idea?
> 
> Second question - we are headed to Wilderness Lodge for 2 days at the end of our trip.  A friend who had a split stay told me that the Royal Pacific valet service kept their bags after checkout while they spent the last day in the Universal Parks and then they used RPR's transportation to get to Disney (A large SUV with a flat fee of $50 at the time) Is this still available?( valet service and transportation)  We are staying at HRH.




_$85 seems high from mco to uo.
send an email or call tony hinds to get a price for him on that one way ride.

i use tony for a 3 leg transportation.
mco to disney
disney to uo
uo to airport

it is cheaper to do a 3 leg than to book separate transportation for your trip.

the uo onsite hotels do have the cars for transportation.
i am only familiar with going from uo hotel to airport, used it once.
i'm guessing they are for hire to other places and not only mco.

you can check your luggage with uo onsite hotels and pick them up when you are ready to leave the parks/property.
i've checked out of rph and at times hrh at 11 and returned at 9 pm to get my items out of valet._


----------



## WDWAtLast

Thanks, macraven! I will give Tony a call tomorrow! I would be happy to also use him for the middle leg to WDW, but I don't know what time we will finish at US and be ready to head to Wilderness Lodge. Maybe 2 PM Maybe 7 PM - won't know until the family is ready to call it a day!! Wouldn't want him on standby when he could have other customers!! And the ME will return us to MCO


----------



## chabs

We used Orlando Transfer (Sergio) last year and I would highly recommend them.  It cost me $72 one way for a part of 4 adults, which was at least $30 cheaper than what Tony quoted us (we did not need a grocery stop or a ride back to the airport).  He picked us up in a van and everything went very smoothly.  We will use them again when we go back this summer.  Their number is 407-433-5599 and the website is OrlandoTransfer.net.


----------



## Laketravis

Possibly the only not-so-bright spot of our trip to USO last month was the trip from MCO to RPH and back. It was the airport transfer option available from Universal when we booked our package ($50 each way) and the service was actually provided by "Quick Transportation".

It was supposed to be a meet-and-greet at the airport but they screwed up our arrival time and we had to wait 45 minutes for them to show up. The trip from the hotel back to MCO was in a van with two other families.

Next time, we'll take a cab (~$50) or Uber ($18-$24).


.


----------



## HillsboroHoppers

Thanks for the info everyone, I now have Tony booked to pick us up in September


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

sirvin12 said:


> Thank you macraven!


_always glad to help_


----------



## EveDallas

Just booked Tony for our June trip - $100 round trip with a grocery stop!  Thanks for the recommendation, Macraven


----------



## macraven

_tell tony i said hi when you see him.

i feel $100 is a great deal for a round trip with a 30 minute grocery stop
his vehicle can handle a family easily._


----------



## jenrose66

EveDallas said:


> Just booked Tony for our June trip - $100 round trip with a grocery stop!  Thanks for the recommendation, Macraven


I just booked Tony as well after reading this thread. Though with my quote he said cash please.  I don't mind paying in cash but I know his website said credit so not sure if he changed his policy. Either way he answered his emails quickly and was very cordial so I'm happy I heard about him.


----------



## EveDallas

jenrose66 said:


> I just booked Tony as well after reading this thread. Though with my quote he said cash please.  I don't mind paying in cash but I know his website said credit so not sure if he changed his policy. Either way he answered his emails quickly and was very cordial so I'm happy I heard about him.



 He asked for cash when I talked to him as well.  No biggie for me since I planned on paying with cash anyway, but I do wonder if he stopped taking credit cards.


----------



## EveDallas

macraven said:


> _tell tony i said hi when you see him.
> 
> i feel $100 is a great deal for a round trip with a 30 minute grocery stop
> his vehicle can handle a family easily._



Definitely a great deal.  Do you happen to know if I tip for both ways during the first leg?  He asked for full payment then, but I didn't think to ask about tipping.


----------



## robin19871

EveDallas said:


> Just booked Tony for our June trip - $100 round trip with a grocery stop!  Thanks for the recommendation, Macraven



I just booked Tony as well for our August trip. Macraven spoke so highly of him that I could not pass him up.. Thanks for the info..


----------



## jenrose66

EveDallas said:


> Definitely a great deal.  Do you happen to know if I tip for both ways during the first leg?  He asked for full payment then, but I didn't think to ask about tipping.


I was going to tip half on day one and the rest on my departure day. Just because I'd feel funny not leaving a tip after being dropped at the airport.


----------



## macraven

EveDallas said:


> Definitely a great deal.  Do you happen to know if I tip for both ways during the first leg?  He asked for full payment then, but I didn't think to ask about tipping.



_i tip after each leg of the ride.
i pay in full on the first leg of the ride either with cash or travelor checks.

all the other car services i have used prior required payment in advance in full._


----------



## cxr

In June we are coming down to Orlando to visit Wizarding World of Harry Potter for 3 days
but Sat. morning we have a flight out to bahamas leaving at 5:15am.
what woudl be the best transportation service for this? taxi, private car or Uber? for 2am or 3am pickup?


----------



## macraven

_are you talking about transportation service from orlando to port or back to the airport?
_


----------



## cxr

to the airport,  leaving Orlando for a flight out a 5:15am


----------



## macraven

_i would go with private car service 
most of them will arrive 10 to 15 minutes early and wait for you at the set time.
you are paying for the service.
usually about $50 no matter if you are stuck in traffic and have to wait.

taxi would also work as long as they are there at the hotel and you don't have to waste time waiting for them 
valet can call the taxi for you but you would wait until they arrived.
taxis cost can vary depending on how long the ride will take.
hit traffic, meter keeps running until you are at the airport.

the hotels offer their sedans for guests leaving the hotel for the airport.
$50 charge.
that can be lined up within minutes.
same set up as private car service.

uber, not sure.
it can be cheaper unless you hit a traffic jam or accident that will slow you down.

they can't sit at the airport for pick ups but don't know if there is any city ordinance on drop offs.
_


----------



## DisneyParkFan

I have a question.  Is there transportation from a Disney resort to the Royal Pacific Resort (checking out CR and checking in RPR)?  And then a few days later, transportation from RPR to MCO?  It would be nice if I could set up the same transportation company for this leg of the trip.


----------



## macraven

DisneyParkFan said:


> I have a question.  Is there transportation from a Disney resort to the Royal Pacific Resort (checking out CR and checking in RPR)?  And then a few days later, transportation from RPR to MCO?  It would be nice if I could set up the same transportation company for this leg of the trip.



_you can't take luggage on the mears shuttle that does the runs from the motherland resorts to the darkside resorts.

many use private car service companies or a taxi.

i go with Tony Hinds and others use major companies or independent ones.

they all get you there safely._


----------



## DisneyParkFan

macraven said:


> _you can't take luggage on the mears shuttle that does the runs from the motherland resorts to the darkside resorts.
> 
> many use private car service companies or a taxi.
> 
> i go with Tony Hinds and others use major companies or independent ones.
> 
> they all get you there safely._


 Thank you.,  I will wait until I am closer to my trip to try and schedule transportation.  I know/think I have seen someone post the phone number for Tony Hinds.  Got an email with new departure times today.  70 days and counting!


----------



## macraven

_tony's email is
aobh607@gmail.com

cell
407 406 9093_


----------



## DisneyParkFan

Thank you again!


----------



## macraven

_glad to help_


----------



## noona23

DisneyParkFan said:


> I have a question.  Is there transportation from a Disney resort to the Royal Pacific Resort (checking out CR and checking in RPR)?  And then a few days later, transportation from RPR to MCO?  It would be nice if I could set up the same transportation company for this leg of the trip.


I'm doing the same exact thing...we are staying at the GF from Aug 21st-27 then at the RPR from the 27th-31st. I was just going to post something but looks like you took care of it for me 

Have a great trip!


----------



## DisneyParkFan

noona23 said:


> I'm doing the same exact thing...we are staying at the GF from Aug 21st-27 then at the RPR from the 27th-31st. I was just going to post something but looks like you took care of it for me
> 
> Have a great trip!


I am staying at CR from June 2-8 and then the RPR from Jun8-10.  I'll post and let you know what I did and how it worked out.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Does anyone know the name of the car service that Universal uses to provide complimentary resort to resort service?  I know we rode with them to get to a dinner reservation one evening and also had them drive us when we switched hotels ($12 charge for that since we were at CB).  I know they provide full service and I'd like to contact them for our November trip but I have lost their card.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

IMGONNABE40! said:


> Does anyone know the name of the car service that Universal uses to provide complimentary resort to resort service?  I know we rode with them to get to a dinner reservation one evening and also had them drive us when we switched hotels ($12 charge for that since we were at CB).  I know they provide full service and I'd like to contact them for our November trip but I have lost their card.
> 
> Thanks!


_the only complimentary car service at the darkide i am aware of, only involves their hotels.
you dine at Islands at RPR, come out and it's raining........valet can arrange car transport to get you back to where you are booked, say PBR, without charge.

if i was aware of free car service from one resort/motherland to the resorts at the darkside, i would be on that in a minute!

there is the shuttle/mears that disney provides for a rt fee, which is very reasonable if you want to go from disney to universal parks.

doesn't DU also have a set up for transportation?

universal uses the paid Star shuttle from airport to hotel.
maybe it is that company as they do provide for many of the hotels in orlando._


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

I think I wasn't clear.  During our February trip we split our stay--4 nights at Cabana Bay and 3 nights at Hard Rock.  On our first night at Cabana Bay I saw a sign advertising complimentary transportation to the other Uni hotels if you had a dinner reservation at one of the other hotels.  Bell services at Cabana Bay assisted with a reservation and called for the car.  We were picked up by a driver in a black SUV.  We inquired of the driver whether he could also pick us up later in the week when we transferred to HRH.  he was off on the day we needed the transfer,but gave me a card to call the service he worked for when we wanted to be picked up.  He said that since we were staying at Cabana Bay, the transfer would cost $12--maybe implying that a transfer amongst the other 3 would be complimentary... I don't know for sure.

The day before we were to transfer to HRH, I called the number on the card.  The dispatcher told me that her company had a contract with Uni and that cars were available on site--don't recall if she said 24 hrs... She told me that when we were ready to transfer, I should contact bell services at Cabana Bay and a car would be sent.  That's what we did and it worked out great.  I think it was the driver on that trip who indicated that his company always has drivers on site to take guests wherever they'd like to go--again, not sure about 24/7.... Since I had already paid another service to take us back to the airport, I didn't use their service.  I think I did call to get a quote for transportation for a day trip to Epcot--competitive with similar services.  

Anyway, I lost their card but would love to contact them for airport transportation for our upcoming trip.  Soooo, if anyone knows the name of the company, or the phone number, I would appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_ok that makes sense.
yes cb (thought you meant the motherland resort instead of cabana bay) still has that service.

if you can prove you have a dining reservation at one of the deluxe hotels while staying at cabana, you can book the free car service from cabana.
you go thru the front desk/bell services for that.
you return within 2-3 hours and show your dining receipt, it's free car service.
if you don't call back for pick up within the set time frame, there is a slight charge.

to move from one onsite hotel to another, a $15 charge if coming from Cabana to the deluxe.
(could be the other way around)
no charge to move from one deluxe to another.
taxis are $5 to move from deluxe to cabana on internal moves.

the 3 deluxe hotels have the sedans that can be booked to take you back to the airport when you check out.
bell services can set that up.
the black sedans are onsite at the hotels to provide this service.

i think last year the cost was $55 for that one way ride.
a few years back it was $50.



you could call bell services at the hotel and they should be able to give you the phone number of that company they use for the onsite guests 

the hotels uses an offsite company for this, or did at one time, so some of the drivers can work out arrangements to do return to the airport set up directly with you.
that's how you might have recieved his card for future transportation needs.
thats' my guess on it._


----------



## mickeyluv'r

We just get a rental car.  Most of our trips are combo trips with WDW, so having a car the entire time just makes everything much easier.  Do keep in mind the drive from MCO has tolls, unless you take the back roads, which have many lights.

Though I'll quickly say - getting around within Universal is much easier than getting around in WDW, even in the summer heat.  If you are staying at a Universal resort, you won't need the car to get around within US. 

It's not a real money saver, but there's a very nice Whole Foods very convenient to US. They have several unusual perks - like a smoker, fresh juice bar and coffee bar.  Since so much of theme park food = junk food,  healthy WF options are a welcome antidote. (Otherwise, we mostly do Publix.)


----------



## ButterflyJen

macraven said:


> _tony's email is
> aobh607@gmail.com
> 
> cell
> 407 406 9093_


Thank you! Working on booking with Tony now for November trip. RT quote was $100, exactly as you said.


----------



## macraven




----------



## MUN

What's the best way to get a family of 5 from MCO to HRH at Universal for a 5 pm arrival on a weekday?

MUN


----------



## macraven

_private car service or taxi_


----------



## MUN

Macraven, thanks! We don't need a stop at a grocery store; I think Walgreens is a short walk from the hotel.  I think we will just plan on taking a taxi. Traffic shouldn't be too bad that time of day. 

MUN


----------



## Goofy-Runner

I need to get my 25yo dd from Sarasota to Universal to join us for our trip over Xmas. She won't have a car available, are there any reasonable services that go that far?  Any rental companies on site at universal like at WDW?  We are flying in early on Dec 26th and she plans to join us that evening, I really would prefer not to have to drive to Sarasota to get her and miss a day at the parks.


----------



## macraven

Car Rental


*Hertz Rental Car Services*
Hertz Desks are located next to Attraction Ticket Center and are open 7 days a week from 8am – 5pm. 

To make a reservation please call:

Hard Rock Hotel: 407-503-2156
Loews Portofino Bay Hotel: 407-503-1156
Loews Royal Pacific Resort: 407-503-3156
*Based on availability


----------



## jani3

macraven said:


> Car Rental
> 
> 
> *Hertz Rental Car Services*
> Hertz Desks are located next to Attraction Ticket Center and are open 7 days a week from 8am – 5pm.
> 
> To make a reservation please call:
> 
> Hard Rock Hotel: 407-503-2156
> Loews Portofino Bay Hotel: 407-503-1156
> Loews Royal Pacific Resort: 407-503-3156
> *Based on availability




Does hertz drop off the car you rent right at the resort? Or do they pick you up, then you have to drive them back to their office where they park their rental cars?


----------



## corey0902

Whats the best way to get from airport to HRH?  There will be 5 of us....dh, 8yo, 6yo, infant in infant car seat and myself.  We will have our luggage and stroller.


----------



## macraven

_i prefer using private car service.
a taxi could cost a bit less than that, but car service will be there and meet you at the luggage carousel in the airport and help you with that.

the one i use parks at the airport, has a sign with my name on it and he is there before i get to the luggage area.
he tracks the flights and pays to park onsite so it is a limited walk to his vehicle.
grocery stop is free with the ride.

paying the extra money is worth it for me.

most private car service drivers have booster seats and car seats available.
just request them when you book._


----------



## HM

We decided on the Mears Shuttle for our transfers this trip. 
It just made more sense for us to spend less since it's only the two of us, and I even got a 10% discount for reserving online. 

I only tried using Mears once before, back in the early 2000s....and got left behind and had to take a cab to make my flight.  I didn't tell my DD about that experience.


----------



## Face Like Fizz

Looking for advice on transport for a family of 5 plus luggage. First we need MCO to Hard Rock Hotel. Is is better/cheaper to find a taxi at the airport or prebook transport? How easy is it to get a taxi for groups of five?

Then two days later we're switching to the Grand Floridian, probably between mid morning and lunchtime. Are we better to get the hotel to call a taxi when we're ready, or prebook something (but for that we'd need to have decided in advance a time to leave)?


----------



## macraven

_either way will work for your group.

probably will need a taxi van if you go that route.

yes, hotels can call a taxi for you.

i go with private car service before i leave home and have it set up and booked in advance.
i do the pre advance planning in advance so i don't have to deal with it when i have arrived.
easy for me to use that service that will get my bags for me and load the car and all i have to do is follow the driver to his car.

the 3 deluxe hotels at UO have sedans that hire out for one way trips you do need.
that can be booked once you are soon to leave UO for the disney resort.
_


----------



## Hey Hey

dvcterry said:


> does anyone have the towncar or car service company info/name they used for airport transfer & grocery stop.  thanks.


Quick Transportation is what we are using on our trip next month. We booked this as part of our Universal Package. There is an extra $20 charge to stop at the store to pick up groceries each way.


----------



## macraven

_i used quick silver years ago.
think it was probably in 2001.

didn't have a package but it was an add on when buying tickets on the UO site where i could include that company for the ride to and from the airport.

maybe it is the same company?_


----------



## yellowfish78

Does anyone know the grocery store that Tony normally stops at?


----------



## macraven

Publix unless you tell him different


----------



## yellowfish78

macraven said:


> Publix unless you tell him different



Thanks Mac!   15 days and counting...


----------



## Face Like Fizz

macraven said:


> _either way will work for your group.
> 
> probably will need a taxi van if you go that route.
> 
> yes, hotels can call a taxi for you.
> 
> i go with private car service before i leave home and have it set up and booked in advance.
> i do the pre advance planning in advance so i don't have to deal with it when i have arrived.
> easy for me to use that service that will get my bags for me and load the car and all i have to do is follow the driver to his car.
> 
> the 3 deluxe hotels at UO have sedans that hire out for one way trips you do need.
> that can be booked once you are soon to leave UO for the disney resort._


Thanks for the advice. We have decided a private car service is probably the most convenient and have booked Tony Hinds for $100 plus tip.


----------



## macraven

_i use Tony exclusively too for years._


----------



## twinmom2002

I have had Tony booked since February for our trip today. I sent an email yesterday and today just to confirm and haven't gotten a reply. Do you think it best to just give him a call? Every other time I have contacted him he has been very fast to respond and we are really looking forward to using his service and I want to thank everyone for the great recommendations.


----------



## macraven

_i have had that happen before so i just call him.
could be that he has increased business and just not able to get back to his emails quickly.
sometimes he answers me within hours, sometimes the next day.

when i don't hear from him after 24 hours, i call him.
he doesn't mind at all.

i'm the type that is anxious and want to be sure my emails didn't get lost in cyberspace ....
so i call if i don't hear back from him.

tony is used to getting calls from me and he never minds...._


----------



## twinmom2002

Thanks Mac - I just spoke to him and we are all set for this evenings pickup. Thanks again for the recommendation and information.


----------



## donnishobson

I am meeting a friend at MCO. We arrive at different terminals - Southwest at terminal A and United at B. We plan to share a cab to Portofino Bay. Does it matter at which taxi area we meet, A or B? Or does someone have another suggestion on where to meet? We will have our phones, of course.


----------



## yellowfish78

We used Tony last weekend and had Richard as our driver.  Great service!


----------



## twinmom2002

We had a wonderful experience using Tony last week. Driver Ron picked us up at the airport and Tony took us back and both trips were very smooth and I would highly recommend Tony's service to anyone who is looking for transportation.


----------



## Melanie230

Did you call to reserve Tony or email him?


----------



## twinmom2002

I initially emailed him - in fact most of our correspondence was through email, although I did call the day before we were leaving. I found him to be very responsive to email.


----------



## macraven

_tony has told me to call him if he doesn't respond to my emails within 24 hours._


----------



## kevdad

Can someone please provide me with Tony's email address?  Would love to give him a try for our October trip.  Thanks


----------



## macraven

_aobh607@gmail.com

Tony Hinds_


----------



## Melanie230

Thanks for the tip Mac.  I emailed Tony this morning and he called me about 3 minutes after I sent my email to confirm that he can indeed pick us up!


----------



## macraven

Tell tony macraven said hi when he picks you up


----------



## Melanie230

macraven said:


> Tell tony macraven said hi when he picks you up


  you got it


----------



## SagittalCrest

I used Tony this past weekend, and I would recommend him to anyone! I initially emailed him midday to ask about his availability and he responded that evening. Even though we had exchanged phone numbers via email, he texted me the day before our pickup to confirm that I had his number. He was so very professional and courteous. 

On the day of our departure it was raining quite heavily. He arrived 10 minutes early in case we were ready, because if we were we'd have a little extra time if there was weather-related traffic. After he dropped us off, of his own accord my 13-year-old nephew said, "he was great." I don't know if there's a higher compliment than an unsolicited one from a teenager!

I'm usually a lurker (this is my first post!), but I wanted to say that I'm so glad I found out about Tony on this board. Thanks, Macraven!


----------



## macraven

_glad you joined the dis and can now post here.
and, happy you believed me that Tony is so dependable and prompt.
thank you for letting us know you were very satisfied with his service.

Tony is a gem.

i have been using him for quite a few years now.
think i found him when he had worked for murray hill, which was a very good company when i booked with them.
that was probably 2000.

i know how scary it is to go cold turkey and try to find a transportation company on your own.
been there done that years ago.

when i find one that is professional, efficient, honest and mannerly, i use them and continue to use them.

the only thing i can tell newbies if they use this company, if Tony has time conflicts for other guests, he has two other drivers that work for him.
if you book with Tony, don't be sad if he is not your driver.
the other men are exceptionally professional and very good also._


----------



## SagittalCrest

macraven said:


> _glad you joined the dis and can now post here.
> and, happy you believed me that Tony is so dependable and prompt.
> thank you for letting us know you were very satisfied with his service.
> 
> Tony is a gem.
> 
> i have been using him for quite a few years now.
> think i found him when he had worked for murray hill, which was a very good company when i booked with them.
> that was probably 2000.
> 
> i know how scary it is to go cold turkey and try to find a transportation company on your own.
> been there done that years ago.
> 
> when i find one that is professional, efficient, honest and mannerly, i use them and continue to use them.
> 
> the only thing i can tell newbies if they use this company, if Tony has time conflicts for other guests, he has two other drivers that work for him.
> if you book with Tony, don't be sad if he is not your driver.
> the other men are exceptionally professional and very good also._



Thanks for the welcome! I've gotten such great info here, I had to pipe up.


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

I'm going to give Uber a shot tomorrow for my trip this time.  They say they charge about $35 from hotel (universal) to airport.  They don't pick up from the airport, but they do pick up from the Hyatt (which is attached to the airport terminal).

I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## mls02

CPA_ESQ. said:


> I'm going to give Uber a shot tomorrow for my trip this time.  They say they charge about $35 from hotel (universal) to airport.  They don't pick up from the airport, but they do pick up from the Hyatt (which is attached to the airport terminal).
> 
> I will let you all know how it goes.



If it is your first time using uber put in code michelles6825ue and get $20 off


----------



## jebns

We leave a week from tomorrow. Are there any car services that can transport a family of 6? 2 adults and 4 kids ages 5-12? (And their luggage, of course )


----------



## macraven

Tony Hinds can handle that number


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

CPA_ESQ. said:


> I'm going to give Uber a shot tomorrow for my trip this time.  They say they charge about $35 from hotel (universal) to airport.  They don't pick up from the airport, but they do pick up from the Hyatt (which is attached to the airport terminal).
> 
> I will let you all know how it goes.



I took Uber back from the Hard Rock to the Airport.   It was a nice new Acura 4 door.  The driver was nice - it took him 32 minutes to get us to the airport and the uber charge was $24 !!!!  Well worth it.

It was so nice not having to rush to make a pickup time (or calling / emailing if there is a flight delay), when we were ready I used the App and in 6 minutes he was there and off we went.


----------



## goofygal531

Has anyone used the Universal SuperStar Shuttle service offered from MCO to Universal?

I read you need to include it in your Universal Package upon booking.

Once you arrive in MCO, you stop by the Universal Studio's store to check in. Then proceed to baggage claim to retrieve your bags and the shuttle will be waiting outside on the ground level.

For my family of four (2 adults, 1 junior, 1 child) it came to $80 one way. I think this is a better option for us than using Tiffany Towncar which adds a 20% gratuity. (We usually reserve a minivan, we do not fit in a sedan with our luggage)

Any thoughts?


----------



## johnpozey

I replaced my phone and no longer have Tony Hinds contact information.   Can someone post his best contact information for my November trip.   Thanks!


----------



## johnpozey

macraven said:


> _i prefer using private car service.
> a taxi could cost a bit less than that, but car service will be there and meet you at the luggage carousel in the airport and help you with that.
> 
> the one i use parks at the airport, has a sign with my name on it and he is there before i get to the luggage area.
> he tracks the flights and pays to park onsite so it is a limited walk to his vehicle.
> grocery stop is free with the ride.
> 
> paying the extra money is worth it for me.
> 
> most private car service drivers have booster seats and car seats available.
> just request them when you book._




I replaced my phone and no longer have Tony Hinds contact information. Can someone post his best contact information for my November trip. Thanks!


----------



## carmelhp

johnpozey said:


> I replaced my phone and no longer have Tony Hinds contact information. Can someone post his best contact information for my November trip. Thanks!



407-406-9093


----------



## angierae

goofygal531 said:


> Has anyone used the Universal SuperStar Shuttle service offered from MCO to Universal?
> 
> I read you need to include it in your Universal Package upon booking.
> 
> Once you arrive in MCO, you stop by the Universal Studio's store to check in. Then proceed to baggage claim to retrieve your bags and the shuttle will be waiting outside on the ground level.
> 
> For my family of four (2 adults, 1 junior, 1 child) it came to $80 one way. I think this is a better option for us than using Tiffany Towncar which adds a 20% gratuity. (We usually reserve a minivan, we do not fit in a sedan with our luggage)
> 
> Any thoughts?



This is what we're doing.  I booked a package (Yes, I know it's cheaper to do it all separately but I like having everything in one place and I liked the harry potter package) but we're not going until January so I can't say anything about how well it works until then.


----------



## johnpozey

carmelhp said:


> 407-406-9093


Thank you


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

goofygal531 said:


> Has anyone used the Universal SuperStar Shuttle service offered from MCO to Universal?
> 
> I read you need to include it in your Universal Package upon booking.
> 
> Once you arrive in MCO, you stop by the Universal Studio's store to check in. Then proceed to baggage claim to retrieve your bags and the shuttle will be waiting outside on the ground level.
> 
> For my family of four (2 adults, 1 junior, 1 child) it came to $80 one way. I think this is a better option for us than using Tiffany Towncar which adds a 20% gratuity. (We usually reserve a minivan, we do not fit in a sedan with our luggage)
> 
> Any thoughts?



Here is something we did on our recent trip.  Walk to the Hyatt in the airport and take the elevator to the 1st floor - down there is a the valet parking driveway and under it are towncars, Black SUVs etc. for hotel guests (just like the ones that are in front of the lowes hotels at universal)  They charge $55 to the Universal Properties and will make a stop for you as well.  These SUVs can easily fit a good size family.  

I would do this instead of taking a cab - those cabs won't make a stop for you and the drivers are talking on their cell phones the whole way.


----------



## Andrea

My husband is in orlando right now for work and used Uber a few times. Both times cost him less then 6.00 !!


----------



## MouseCrazy96

Thanks to this thread, I have just booked Tony Hinds for my upcoming trip in December. Thanks so much everyone! I am thinking the direct transport to the hotel will be worth the extra few bucks as opposed to a shuttle/van service. It's a very short trip so I want to get as much park time in as possible.


----------



## macraven

_Tony is worth it._


----------



## showers2flowers

We were at UO at the beginning of the month and booked with Tony, based on the recommendations I saw here.  Our driver was Ron, and he was great--was there early for both pickups and texted me when he had arrived so we would know.  I especially recommend Tony's service for anyone who has extremely late or extremely early arrivals or departures.  All the other quotes I got were at least $100 more than Tony's due to our late arrival (after midnight) and early departure (before 6am).  We highly recommend Tony.


----------



## MouseCrazy96

First time flying into Orlando and also using Tony. He said he will be waiting for us at the bottom of the escalator in baggage claim. My question is, once we meet him do we all go over to baggage claim and wait for the bag or will Tony at that point go pull the car around? Kind of a silly question. Just wondering what to expect.  thanks!


----------



## kevdad

MouseCrazy96 said:


> First time flying into Orlando and also using Tony. He said he will be waiting for us at the bottom of the escalator in baggage claim. My question is, once we meet him do we all go over to baggage claim and wait for the bag or will Tony at that point go pull the car around? Kind of a silly question. Just wondering what to expect.  thanks!


Not silly at all!  He helps you with your baggage, then you head down to his van.  It's only a few minutes to get down there.  Really convenient!  
We used him for our trip last month and had a wonderful experience.  Enjoy!


----------



## macraven

_he will be waiting at the bottom of the escalator holding an ipad with your last name on it.

together you will go to the baggage carousel and he will pick up your luggage.

tony parks onsite which he pays for and does not pass this cost on to you.

together he will walk to his vehicle which will be steps to his car.
it could be about a 2 minute walk _


----------



## soma27

I want to thank the posters of this thread for the great info - especially in recommending Tony for the round trip transfers.

I just got back 3 hours ago from a quick family trip (6 adults, a child and toddler), and he was great. On-time, nice personalty, clean vehicle, and great price - really could not ask for more. For a big group, I would 100% recommend him.


----------



## macraven

Glad you had great transportation services!

Totally agree that Tony is a gem

Thank you for coming back to this thread to share your experience


----------



## TJDisneymama

How much can I expect to pay if I use Tony to go from Port Canaveral to Royal Pacific?  And then from Royal Pacific back to MCO?  (5 of us).  I would use the superstar shuttle from RPR to MCO but I have a room only res, not a package so I'm not sure if I can use it, plus on the website it only mentions round trip MCO transport, and I would only need 1 way.


----------



## macraven

He does transport to there a lot

Either call or email tony and he will give you the cost quote


----------



## tarak

I just emailed Tony, hoping he can take us from MCO to PBH and then to AKV a few days later. Between the holidays and school schedules, it completely slipped my mind. We leave on January 16. Fingers crossed he can help me out. I've always used Happy Limo in the past and it's been fine until our last trip, which was just odd. Not bad. But everyone here speaks so highly of Tony, I'd like to try someone new.


----------



## macraven

_if you don't hear from Tony within 24 hours, call him.

this is what he tells his customers to do as it is a busy time for him this week._


----------



## tarak

macraven said:


> _if you don't hear from Tony within 24 hours, call him.
> 
> this is what he tells his customers to do as it is a busy time for him this week._



He got back to me right away. He's got us booked and ready to go. And for a good bit less than we'd have paid Happy  Limo.


----------



## macraven

_tell Tony i said hi

yes, his rates are lower than the other companies but the service he provides is great.

he is a lot less than some companies_


----------



## TJDisneymama

He got right back to me as well, and with a decent price.  Thanks!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## sarahgirl

I have a hotel only stay (not a vacation package) booked at Cabana Beach for the end of this month and I would like to book the shuttle.  The issue I am having is that I keep getting the run around from all sides.  I called the hotel and the TM there said that they use Mears transportation.  I called the line for the Superstar shuttle service and they sent me to Universal.  Has anyone on here actually booked the airport shuttle since it went to just Universal studios?


----------



## macraven

I would dos search on this forum as there have been peeps that have used their shuttle

I Just don't remember their details


----------



## TJDisneymama

sarahgirl said:


> I have a hotel only stay (not a vacation package) booked at Cabana Beach for the end of this month and I would like to book the shuttle.  The issue I am having is that I keep getting the run around from all sides.  I called the hotel and the TM there said that they use Mears transportation.  I called the line for the Superstar shuttle service and they sent me to Universal.  Has anyone on here actually booked the airport shuttle since it went to just Universal studios?



I also couldn't get a clear answer but I concluded that you cannot get the shuttle with a room only ressie, so I just booked Tony instead.


----------



## tarak

Tony just picked us up. He is a delight. Our flight was really delayed - fog at Ft. Lauderdale shut down the airport for two hours. Our plane from BWI left 3.5 hours late. So we ended up getting here four hours later than expected. I had been texting him but he was completely on top of things. Very sweet guy. Thank you so much for the rec. I'll be down here in May with my youngest and my mom and I plan to have Tony get us then, too. 

We're going to do the grocery stop on the way to Kidani Village rather than now. Tony suggested it before I could ask - he figured we wanted to just get to the hotel at this point. He also said we should text him Monday night and let him know if we want to keep the same schedule (pick up at noon) or hang out a few extra hours since we lost four today. Next stop - PBH!


----------



## macraven

Tony is very accomadating to all his passengers 

This is another reason he has repeat customers

Happy you had enjoyable stress free transportation with him


----------



## TJDisneymama

Does Tony only have cars or does he have vans or buses as well? Wondering how many people he can take.


----------



## Kivara

He does have a large van with bench seats...it will seat 7 or 8. We had 7 in our group last time. I am almost positive it was a four-seat bench in the back row, 3 seat bench in the middle and 2 captain's chairs up front.


----------



## TJDisneymama

I heard back, he said 10 people is no problem so he must have something bigger as well.


----------



## macraven

Yes, Tony has a 10 seater van and room for luggage


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Where can I get the information for Tony?  We're coming down in August.  We'll be staying 3 nights at Nickelodeon Resort before moving to HRH for 4 nights.  So, we'll need transportation from the airport to Nick, from Nick to HRH, then from HRH back to the airport.  Trying to decide if we'd be better to use a service, catch a cab, or rent a car.  There's 4 of us with luggage.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## macraven

407 406 9093

aobh607@gmail.com

This info was listed on the prior page of this thread

Contact him and set up your transportation with him

He has established himself as a very dependable provider


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Thank you for the info!  I'll definitely give him a call.


----------



## macraven

Eeyore fan
When you contact Tony, be sure to tell him you want a grocery stop so you can pick up snacks , water, soda, breakfast items, etc

Free stop included if you request it
When you book him


----------



## Raimiette

I am staying at Cabana Bay in September.  I'm not looking for the best transportation experience to/from I'm just looking for the cheapest (within reason - not public transit).  Are shuttles the way to go then?  Mears offers a shuttle for $18/person/way so $72 for 2 adults.  I understand Uber may be cheaper on the way back to the airport but they aren't allowed to pick up from the airport correct?


----------



## EeyoreFan19

I will be sure to tell him.  Thanks for the tip and info!


----------



## macraven

EeyoreFan19 said:


> I will be sure to tell him.  Thanks for the tip and info!


Glad to help!


----------



## macraven

Raimiette said:


> I am staying at Cabana Bay in September.  I'm not looking for the best transportation experience to/from I'm just looking for the cheapest (within reason - not public transit).  Are shuttles the way to go then?  Mears offers a shuttle for $18/person/way so $72 for 2 adults.  I understand Uber may be cheaper on the way back to the airport but they aren't allowed to pick up from the airport correct?


If you could get a cheap car rental rate with one of the Internet companies, it could be cheaper than a shuttle

Use the car for one way to the hotel then have it picked up that day
You will avoid parking charges at the hotel then
Check the companies that service the hotel or those nearby 

Try  über  for your return to the airport.

These ways are faster than the shuttle

If you don't want to deal with a car rental find out the round trip cost of star shuttles

Most private car service will cost between $85-$100 for round trip
That transportation would be the quickest


----------



## EeyoreFan19

I'll definitely check into all of those options.  Since we are staying at two different places, it seems like it will make everything more difficult.  We thought about renting a car for the week, but with having to pay to park every night at both resorts, as well as the stress of driving around an area that we are not familiar with, I kind of ruled that out right away.  Not sure if we would be better off to just take a taxi from the airport or do a car service.  That's why I'm starting now - to see what all of our options are.  We've never been to UO or Nick resort so I want to make sure I know ahead of time what we are doing so it goes smoothly.  I really appreciate all of the advice I can get!


----------



## macraven

It's not that far from Nick hotel to UO
Maybe uber that with using the discount code

Transportation board had some threads on uber

Hopefully others will drop in here to give you better ideas tha I have


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Thanks!  I know Nick has a shuttle to UO, but I think it goes to the parks.  I don't know if they would let us use it with our luggage to get to our hotel.


----------



## macraven

_why don't you call the nick hotel so you can get the info?
this way you can decide what other options you have.

the Star shuttle does go to various hotels before the parks.
the one from the airport allows luggage.
don't know if the shuttle from Nick has its own or participates in one that services other hotels.

maybe read some of the trip reports in the UO forum and see how others traveled from Nick to the UO hotels?

i don't have the answer for you but trying to brainstorm here.

like i said before, hope someone that has experienced what you need will post here.
all i can do is keep this thread up high on the list so it catches someone's eye._


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Thank you.  I truly do appreciate all of your help and expertise!!!


----------



## macraven

I'm glad to help


----------



## EeyoreFan19

I just emailed Nickelodeon Resort.  They have a free shuttle to all WDW parks and IOA and US.  I asked if they would take us with luggage, and they said "The shuttle is included in the resort fee and as long as you keep your wristband on and make a reservation for the shuttle at the Nick Stuff store that should be no problem."  So, I will now only need transportation from airport to Nick Resort and then from hotel to airport.


----------



## lffam

I've used Execucar on our three trips to the US from Australia most recently in December 2015. A town car meet and greet ie driver waiting for you before baggage claim, from MCO to HRH was $74.34 inc tip.  This did include a $7 web discount promo code.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a sweet deal!


----------



## lffam

macraven said:


> Sounds like a sweet deal!


Just booked online using Visa Signature execucar discount code, which btw doesn't anctually rely on you using a Visa Signature card !


----------



## Mjkre

I know this will sound dense, but does anyone know if the price you get from Tony Hinds includes the tip? We always tip, but his price quote is about 30% more then I would pay a cab, so just wondering.


----------



## macraven

The price for his fare does not include tip

Ask him if he realizes that the cab fare is a lot less than his quote to you 

He doesn't match uber


----------



## Mjkre

Thanks.  When he first quoted me the price, I thought it was a little high.  But he has such great reviews, I just left it at that.  But then I made the mistake of googling cab prices, and was surprised at how much more his price quote was.  I did not even check uber.  Maybe because we are a large family (5), it is more --or the cab fare would end up being more then the online calculator?  Not really sure but I guess I could call and ask.  Thanks again.


----------



## misha

Has anyone used the Universal shuttle you can book with a package?  There would be 3 of us so the cost seems to be the same as some of the other options.  We won't need to stop at a grocery store.  I should mention that this will be our first non-Disney Orlando vacation so I'm feeling a little "uneducated"

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## squirrel

I have tried sending e-mails to Tony and they come back as failed.  I have used the one posted here and the one from his webpage.


----------



## macraven

I just sent him an email at

Aobh607@gmail.com  and it went through

At one time there was an error on his website as the 607 was not included in the email

Send your email again to aobh607@gmail.com
Or call him at 407 406 9093


----------



## squirrel

macraven said:


> I just sent him an email at
> 
> Aobh607@gmail.com  and it went through
> 
> At one time there was an error on his website as the 607 was not included in the email
> 
> Send your email again to aobh607@gmail.com
> Or call him at 407 406 9093


Thanks, not sure why the first one didn't go through but I tried again and he has responded.


----------



## macraven

_thanks for coming back and letting us know.

hopefully whatever error was going on with his email system has been corrected._


----------



## Tigger2ntinkerbell

On Tony's websites his email address is incorrect, it should be:
Aobh607@gmail.com


----------



## macraven

Tigger2ntinkerbell said:


> On Tony's websites his email address is incorrect, it should be:
> Aobh607@gmail.com


I called him and told him it needs to be corrected 
Hope he fixes it soon as many don't read threads to find him but google it


----------



## BensDaddy

I need to go from MCO to Royal Pacific, and then 3 days later go from Royal Pacific to Port Canaveral for two adults and one child. Any options better than a rental car?


----------



## TheDave

BensDaddy said:


> MCO to Royal Pacific, and then 3 days later go from Royal Pacific to Port Canaveral



We are looking to do the same as BensDaddy.  However we are 2 adults and 2 children.  This will be for the end of March.


----------



## jump00

Hi


misha said:


> Has anyone used the Universal shuttle you can book with a package?  There would be 3 of us so the cost seems to be the same as some of the other options.  We won't need to stop at a grocery store.  I should mention that this will be our first non-Disney Orlando vacation so I'm feeling a little "uneducated"
> 
> Thanks!
> Michelle


 Hi we used Quick Transportation last March - 74.00 plus tip. They were fantastic!!!!!! Will use them again. This was through Universal.


----------



## johnaalexis

Any one had any luck or issues with an Uber from the Sanford airport to universal? Or what services did you use to get from the Sanford/Orlando Airport to Universal? The airline we are flying has a bus transport, however its an additional $71 per person... so I'm looking for some inexpensive alternatives. THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

_check the very good thread that is on the DIS transportation board about Uber/Lyft posted by @RideShareRob_


*Everthing you wanted to know about Uber/Lyft at WDW*

_not sure why my link is not working correctly but the above is that thread_


_*i'm in the process of sorting through this thread you are in now to get rid of incorrect info and updating to stay current for what is out there for 2016.*_
_*This change won't happen overnight as I am also working on other stickies.*_


----------



## chrissyc72

We are doing a split trip, need service from airport to universal then universal to Disney, from Disney back to airport for 4 people. Is it cheaper to just rent a car? Staying at universal for 4 nights so gotta add the 20 bucks a night to park. Why do they do that? Anyway, what would you all suggest?


----------



## macraven

Some hotels at other cities have higher parking fees

Expect to pay $35-45 for Chicago hotel parking fees

There are private car service that runs about $150 for a 3 leg ride and will carry 9 in the vehicle 

I find it cheaper and more relaxing to use private car service instead of a car rental


----------



## BensDaddy

Dave,

Please let me know what you found.


----------



## johnaalexis

macraven said:


> _check the very good thread that is on the DIS transportation board about Uber/Lyft posted by @RideShareRob_
> 
> 
> *Everthing you wanted to know about Uber/Lyft at WDW*
> 
> _not sure why my link is not working correctly but the above is that thread_
> 
> 
> _*i'm in the process of sorting through this thread you are in now to get rid of incorrect info and updating to stay current for what is out there for 2016.*_
> _*This change won't happen overnight as I am also working on other stickies.*_



Is there maybe another way? Like you said the link isn't working. I tried in case it got fixed and then when it didn't I searched. Searched by, title, words, member posted etc. and can't seem to find it...  maybe I'm just not doing it correctly.

Update:
I FOUND IT!! and I am currently reading it! Thank You! I Searcher Uber Disney and found it a couple pages deep in the search. Again, Thanks So Much!!!!


----------



## macraven

_i didn't list it as a link but to post the thread name so you could recognize it.

i thought this way if you went to the transportation forum you might see other Uber questions and answers.

but, the above thread is monitored and updated regularly.
That posted is an Uber driver for a lengthy time.


and i asked other moderators and all agreed this is a great source to learn about Uber._


----------



## chmurf

Try using the permalink for post #1 of the thread (click on the post number to get the permalink)
Seems to work better than copy&paste of the url nav bar

Everthing you wanted to know about Uber/Lyft at WDW


----------



## macraven

chmurf said:


> Try using the permalink for post #1 of the thread (click on the post number to get the permalink)
> Seems to work better than copy&paste of the url nav bar
> 
> Everthing you wanted to know about Uber/Lyft at WDW


_thanks chmurf, much appreciated.

since i am trying to update stickies, much of the info that is current is way back from the front when it comes to Uber, Lyft, new car service transports, etc.
i'm working on how to add a post on page 1 without losing any of the other posts.

first page is ideal for anyone looking for links /transportation

previous moderators did not develop the stickies right away.
i think what happened was once a thread started to grow and had accurate/current info, it was easier to just make that thread a sticky.

i need to work with tech support to get the set up changed.
initial page for links, all other pages for sharing info, questions, answers, business as usual, etc.

i can't do a set up change without tech support help.
if i can get this done, i could do a copy/paste links of what others list in their postings.


i'm thinking if we could have one page for one stop shopping, it would be beneficial.
kind of like the super walmart.
buy your milk, get the bread, beer, buy shoes, get your rx filled, buy a couch, get your christmas decorations and change your tires all in a few hours._


----------



## chmurf

macraven said:


> i'm working on how to add a post on page 1 without losing any of the other posts.



In a thread, locate the post you want to link to in ypur sticky

Click on its number at the bottom right of the post next to the ''like'' link

A popup window show up with the permalink

You get 2 links
First line is the actual URL (the http adress)
Second line is the bb code used by the forum
Copy the code on the second line under the ''BB code snippet'' tab. the one that starts with [ url =  (without the spaces)

(for example ypur post above is #354, if you click on 354 you'll get a link that will always point to that post)

Paste that code snippet in your sticky and you have a permanent link that points directly to the individual post you want to add to your walmart 
You won't need to sticky threads, you'll just need one big sticky post with links to individual posts relative to the accurate and current information


----------



## macraven

_chmurf, thank you for your advise but there are some techniques that can't be done by a moderator.
to open up and create an open space away from an established sticky, needs the services of the webmasters.

i do appreciate you sharing the above technique.
it is beneficial to others might need in the future when they are trying to link new info in a thread._


----------



## TheDave

BensDaddy said:


> Dave,
> 
> Please let me know what you found.


Ben,

We are currently using Tony's service.  I am writing this on the way to the port while Tony is driving.  Excellent service and a really nice guy.  Airport Transportation, Tony Hinds aobh607@gmail.com.  407-406-9093.  Price is in line with other services.  I highly recommend...tell him David sent you.  He will make stops if you need them.

I also wanted to note that we arrived at the hotel 3 hours late due to flight delays.  Tony said get some sleep and we could settle up anytime during our time with him.  That speaks about about his character.

Regards,
David


----------



## macraven

You never go wrong when using Tony

I always recommend him when someone asks who should I book for transportation!


----------



## BensDaddy

That's great! Thanks Dave. Have a terrific trip.


----------



## rackerlee92

Anyone know if there is an Enterprise car rental near Universal?  I am considering a car service from airport to HRH to avoid parking fee and then renting a car for the second part of our trip which is just renting a house near WDW.  I would want Enterprise, as I have points and may be able to get the car at no/little cost.

thanks!


----------



## macraven

Enterprise Rent-A-Car  

Website
Directions
3.6Best Western Orlando Gateway Hotel
Address: 7299 Universal Blvd, Orlando, FL 32819
Phone407) 354-3303
Hours: 
Open today · 8AM–5PM


----------



## rackerlee92

macraven said:


> Enterprise Rent-A-Car
> 
> Website
> Directions
> 3.6Best Western Orlando Gateway Hotel
> Address: 7299 Universal Blvd, Orlando, FL 32819
> Phone407) 354-3303
> Hours:
> Open today · 8AM–5PM


 Thank you!


----------



## macraven

_you are welcome !_


----------



## macraven

TheDave said:


> Ben,
> 
> We are currently using Tony's service.  I am writing this on the way to the port while Tony is driving.  Excellent service and a really nice guy.  Airport Transportation, Tony Hinds aobh60@gmail.com.  407-406-9093.  Price is in line with other services.  I highly recommend...tell him David sent you.  He will make stops if you need them.
> 
> I also wanted to note that we arrived at the hotel 3 hours late due to flight delays.  Tony said get some sleep and we could settle up anytime during out time with him.  That speaks about about his character.
> 
> Regards,
> David



_just wanted to tell you there is an error in Tony's email address.
aobh607@gmail.com

you were missing the 7_


----------



## TheDave

macraven said:


> _just wanted to tell you there is an error in Tony's email address.
> aobh607@gmail.com
> 
> you were missing the 7_



Thanks I have fixed it.


----------



## macraven

Great!


----------



## tarak

TheDave said:


> Ben,
> 
> We are currently using Tony's service.  I am writing this on the way to the port while Tony is driving.  Excellent service and a really nice guy.  Airport Transportation, Tony Hinds aobh607@gmail.com.  407-406-9093.  Price is in line with other services.  I highly recommend...tell him David sent you.  He will make stops if you need them.
> 
> I also wanted to note that we arrived at the hotel 3 hours late due to flight delays.  Tony said get some sleep and we could settle up anytime during our time with him.  That speaks about about his character.
> 
> Regards,
> David



We used Tony's services in January and will use them again in two weeks. He was wonderful and I found his price to be half what I would have paid with the last car service I booked.


----------



## macraven

I always recommend Tony hinds

He is fantastic and I use him for all my trips in florida


I started with him about 6 years ago


----------



## mischief32

I would also recommend Tony Hinds. I have never actually had him drive us but he has always sent someone reliable to take care of our needs and we only use him for transfers from MCO to hotel and back.  We have used MEARS before and I do not like that we are always the last stop and have to ride all over town first. No sure why we are the last stop but we always have been when using them. It usually takes an hour to get to our hotel with MEARS so I prefer to get there and get my vacation started.


----------



## kitkat4622

kkproulx said:


> Is there a shuttle to and from the Universal Resorts?  Or do you just use taxi service?  Do you remember how much taxi service was when you used it?   TIA



Is there shuttle sevices from the airport to the hotels and back?


----------



## macraven

Star shuttle services UO hotels and surrounding hotels to and from MCO

If you have many in your group, private car service is better and quicker


----------



## sandam1

macraven said:


> Star shuttle services UO hotels and surrounding hotels to and from MCO
> 
> If you have many in your group, private car service is better and quicker



I want to echo this comment. We went with the shuttle on our last visit and the trip back to the airport was a disaster (late pick-up) for both myself and another family that night. I've also seen a report of issues with timeliness of pick-ups in at least one trip report. Just spend the extra money and get a private car service - it's well worth it.


----------



## macraven

_as a moderator, i feel i should give all ways a person can get from one place to another.

for me personally, i only do private car service.
it works great for me 
after what i drop on staying onsite at disney and universal in the same trip, food costs, ticket cost at the motherland, i don't cheap down when it comes to transportation.


i have used the star shuttle once and never ever again.
have used taxis, ME to disney, bus from disney to international drive, car rentals.
when i found out private car service was most convenient for me, i never went back to any other way of getting around.
and when i found Tony Hinds, i never used any other company.

i'm a female traveling solo.
once i find a driver/company i can totally trust, i stick with them._


----------



## Periodicity

I have contacted Tony Hinds and am using his service this August. Will he email me closer to actual time or should I contact him again to reconfirm? I am used to online printable confirmations so I'm not sure of Tony's procedures. I have really appreciated all the advice this forum provides!


----------



## macraven

I usually email Tony and he sends a note back to confirm my dates

If you call him he will make note of it but he usually will tell people to send an email with your flight info so he has that in file

He tracks flights so he knows when to be inside the airport to meet you 

Now if you have a flight # change, do contact him when you know the change

I always send him an email about 3 days out from arriving in Orlando to tell him "don't forget me!!!"
Lol

I have used him the past 7 years and he has never forgotten me yet
And I still send him the same type of email 3 days out..... Lol

If you want to have current info or a general heads up the week before your trip, go ahead and email or call Tony

I've paved the way for you already.....


----------



## Periodicity

Thanks.


----------



## macraven

You are welcome


----------



## quickhit11

Periodicity said:


> I have contacted Tony Hinds and am using his service this August. Will he email me closer to actual time or should I contact him again to reconfirm? I am used to online printable confirmations so I'm not sure of Tony's procedures. I have really appreciated all the advice this forum provides!


what is tony hinds emil, the one i have doesn't work thanks


----------



## macraven

aobh607@gmail.com


----------



## Simba001

After reading all the glowing reviews regarding Tony and his drivers, I think booking with him is the way I want to go. This would be for a 3 leg trip: MCO to US, US to WDW, WDW to MCO.  The question I have is with there only being the two of us, do some of Tony's other drivers have smaller vehicles?  I feel bad and wasteful to book a 10 passenger van for just the two of us.


----------



## macraven

Tony's other drivers have a variety of  vehicles

I go solo and love the large vehicle !

Don't feel bad about having him use the large vehicle to shuttle you

Many times it is due to him providing a group to port or mco and he is already at the place to pick you up due  to dropping off that group


----------



## Simba001

Thank you!  Good to know.


----------



## disneymath

Just booked Tony for our WDW-UOR transfers.  He has responded super fast to emails and has quoted our party of 8 a great rate!

Have to say, the more I learn from these sub-forums, the less stressed and more excited I get about this part of the trip!


----------



## macraven

You will love Tony!
He is a true professional
I use him for all my trips in Orlando


----------



## Melanie415

Has anyone used a limo service from MCO to their hotel? And/ or limo from universal hotel to WDW Hotel?


----------



## chik1987

macraven said:


> You will love Tony!
> He is a true professional
> I use him for all my trips in Orlando


Thank you for this recommendation! We have been looking into getting car service vs renting a car for our trip next year. I will defiantly shoot him an email once we get closer.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Simba001 said:


> After reading all the glowing reviews regarding Tony and his drivers, I think booking with him is the way I want to go. This would be for a 3 leg trip: MCO to US, US to WDW, WDW to MCO.  The question I have is with there only being the two of us, do some of Tony's other drivers have smaller vehicles?  I feel bad and wasteful to book a 10 passenger van for just the two of us.




Would you come back and report about it? We are wanting to do the exact same stops/trip next year. Renting a car seems like a waste of money.


----------



## TellTheHubbyLater

Just booked Tony. So easy. Thanks macraven!


----------



## macraven

TellTheHubbyLater said:


> Just booked Tony. So easy. Thanks macraven!




it sure is easy!

have a great vacation!

you'll enjoy the ride with Tony


----------



## Simba001

SaintsManiac said:


> Would you come back and report about it? We are wanting to do the exact same stops/trip next year. Renting a car seems like a waste of money.


Thought I would let you know wee ended up working w/ our TA and she ended up arranging out transfers for this trip, so we won't be using Tony this time.  Will definitely consider him for future trips, though.


----------



## GaryDis

Does anyone have specific experience with Lyft?  DH doesn't want to use Uber, and I'm wondering about both cost and convenience for getting to USO from the airport, and from USO to WDW.

Or would Tony's be better?


----------



## sersee05

Hi,,Im asking for my daughter . She is going on a short trip to Universal with her boyfriend in December. They aren't old enough to rent a car so they need some type of transportation . They are also on a budget.   I found out the Universal shuttle is $35 pp RT.   That isn't horrible but I have heard people don't like it.  They just want to go to MCO to Cabana . Then  Cabana to MCO.


----------



## macraven

_only issue with the star shuttle from mco to cbay is the time involved.
they stop at other hotels along the way.

was reading trip reports a couple nights ago and read one where the peeps stated it was an hour for them once they left mco until they reached Cbay.

if time is not a problem, then the shuttles would be the cheapest way for them _


----------



## sersee05

Thanks Mac..   Oh I see...I thought it was just a Universal shuttle.  Hmm why doesn't Universal have it's own shuttle?  I guess they just need to weigh the cost ... An hour of time vs. $50 extra dollars.


Would Tony be a better option?  They don't need a grocery store trip. Only airport to cabana bay and vice versa .  They thought about Uber but I have heard some stories about it being expensive there ?  Could you break down their options?


----------



## sandam1

macraven said:


> only issue with the star shuttle from mco to cbay is the time involved.
> they stop at other hotels along the way.



When I used the shuttle, it stopped at one other Universal hotel. I'm not sure if this is always the case.



sersee05 said:


> Hmm why doesn't Universal have it's own shuttle? I guess they just need to weigh the cost ... An hour of time vs. $50 extra dollars.
> 
> 
> Would Tony be a better option? They don't need a grocery store trip. Only airport to cabana bay and vice versa . They thought about Uber but I have heard some stories about it being expensive there ? Could you break down their options?



The Superstar shuttle (as booked through Universal) is Universal's version of the Magical Express. It is run by a third-party company as is (I believe) the Magical Express. It just isn't free.

Keep in mind that the regular Uber cars (i.e. the cheap ones) cannot pick up at the Orlando airport. I know people have taken a shuttle to an airport hotel and then have Uber pick them up there. But personally, that's too much work for me on vacation. Uber can drop off passengers at the airport.


----------



## macraven

One trip report that I read said the shuttle dropped peeps off at the Hilton and UO hotels were the last drop off

I'm sure it varies in each shuttle for the hotels other peeps stay at

I guess you won't know which hotels will have drops until are are in the shuttle
It's ine of the unknowns when using this system of transport 

Always the possibility you will be the only ones for the ride


----------



## sersee05

Just as a comparison ..How much about is Tony for rt  to cabana bay ... how much is one way from cabana to the airport?  Im more concerned with them catching their flight.  Just an estimate.


----------



## FurSpruce

Hi! My family of 4 is traveling to Universal for the first time next week (we're branching out from Disney) and I'm thinking about transportation from the airport to Royal Pacific. You all make a compelling argument for Tony Hinds.  I was wondering if he's still a better deal (money & time-wise) than just a taxi, if we don't need a grocery stop? Thanks so much!


----------



## mom2dina

What are Tony's prices, we are a family of 8 and would want to stop at a grocery store before going to Royal pacific resort. Not exact price is needed but about?


----------



## macraven

_you can email him at aobh607@gmail.com

he provides transportation up to 10 people with luggage but i don't know the price for that large of a group._


----------



## macraven

FurSpruce said:


> Hi! My family of 4 is traveling to Universal for the first time next week (we're branching out from Disney) and I'm thinking about transportation from the airport to Royal Pacific. You all make a compelling argument for Tony Hinds.  I was wondering if he's still a better deal (money & time-wise) than just a taxi, if we don't need a grocery stop? Thanks so much!




_Nothing wrong with a taxi if you find it to be better for you._
_There are quite a few people that prefer just making transportation set ups at the time they need them and not in advance._


_Private car service with Tony would be transportation from airport to your destination_
_What is different with tony is he tracks your flights so you don't have to worry if your plane is arriving late or early._
_(this is a bit of info he needs when a person books with him, flight # and airline)_

_Not many transportation companies park in the airport as it is costing them money when they do._
_Tony does not pass that cost on to his fares._
_He covers it all._
_Also, he does not have you cover any tolls._
_Some companies do when you have private car service._

_Some car services do offer one free grocery stop, some don't_
_Tony is one that does._

_He meets you at the bottom of the escalators holding an ipad with the last name of the party that booked the ressie._

_He is always prompt _
_In fact, he usually arrives 15 minutes before it is time to pick you up at your hotel _
_He tells me he rather be early and not late when he is given the pick up time._

_I find that i enjoy the convenience of Tony and private car service rather than the ME or taxi's._

_He handles my luggage for me, gives me door to door service and has always kept his car clean._

_I had my appendix burst 2 years ago this fall and emergency surgery._
_i had already booked my flights, hotel, etc months in advance and did not want to cancel._
_(of course i spent a large portion of my vacation sleeping in the hotel room....)_

_I was not doing very well after spending 4 nights in ICU at the hospital._
_It was 12 days later that i had my vacation start._

_Since i was not completely healed up, Tony did my grocery shopping for me._
_I sat in his car while he took care of that errand for me._

_How many companies would do that for a customer?_

_You don't pay anything in advance, but pay when you are dropped off at your destination._
_He takes cc and cash._

_Tony does have other drivers that work for him but a family will usually have Tony for at least one of the drives you need._
_That happens if there are time conflicts with other fares that were set up in advance._

_He does ports and airports and also to anywhere you want to go._

_i have used ME, and about 5 other private car service companies in orlando._
_When i found Tony 6 years back, i have stayed with him._
_He is honest, reliable and a local business man with his company._
_Most of my trips are solo and I feel very safe with Tony._

_One more thing, i tend to give my business to the small local companies._
_Many of them go out of business over the years but i prefer to spend my money on local providers and not major companies._


----------



## kenly777

I have made arrangements with Tony for our trip next month. I have two questions that I could use help with. Our trip involves a ride from mco to universal, then two days later from universal to Beach Club. 
1. How much do you tip and when/what leg(s) of the trip? 
2. What grocery store(s) do you suggest going to on each leg? (Universal is short, so we will need snacks and drinks) (Beach Club is a week, so we will need more things)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## macraven

I give the tips after each drop off
I give 20% each way

I do a 3 leg ride
I tip equally each time

If I had one round trip and was paying $100 total, I would tip $10 each ride

Some people tip 10% for services while others may tip 15%

All personal choice

I do a stop at a Publix before I am dropped off at my Disney resort

On the next leg usually do a stop for crown royal or Jack anywhere that is on the way to rpr

I have no idea what to suggest for your big shopping when at Disney

Ask Tony which store has the better rates 
He would know 

Publix runs a bit higher than some of the chain stores but I find they have everything I need except for booze


----------



## Brownie54

Totally agree with everything Mac said and will add two more. He is a safe driver and just a delightful man to talk to on your ride.


----------



## kenly777

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## mom2dina

I also am giving Tony a try for our August trip family of 8! So far he has been very responsive. I will let you all know!!


----------



## macraven

You will like him and the service he supplies


----------



## CoachZ

Ok you all have sold me on using Tony Hinds! I so appreciate the recommendation! Does anyone know if Tony will transport round trip from Sanford airport to RPR?


----------



## macraven

He does


----------



## CoachZ

macraven said:


> He does


Thank you!!! 
I'm taking my nephews to UO & staying at RPR in May 2018 for 5 days/4 nights. I wanted to go next May but the boys want to go after Fast & Furious opens. I'm already way ahead of the game with starting to plan. We will most likely fly from St Louis just not sure such airport yet, so we may fly into MCO. Just depends on fares from Southwest vs Allegiant. 
I'm sure I'll have more questions along the way. I'm hoping to buy 5 day part to park tickets that will include Volcano Bay. Any suggestions on where to get the best deal?


----------



## macraven

From what j read, UO will be setting up a new park ticket plan due to volcano bay opening 

Nothing released yet about that yet 

Right now UO has 4 day p2p tickets

Go for 5 park days, buy an AP

But hold off until more info is released on future ticket when volcano info comes out


----------



## CoachZ

macraven said:


> From what j read, UO will be setting up a new park ticket plan due to volcano bay opening
> 
> Nothing released yet about that yet
> 
> Right now UO has 4 day p2p tickets
> 
> Go for 5 park days, buy an AP
> 
> But hold off until more info is released on future ticket when volcano info comes out


Thank you so much for the info & quick response!! I will definitely wait until Volcano Bay opens to decide on tickets or AP.


----------



## disneymath

While we didn't get to meet Tony, we were very pleased with our driver, Ron, this past weekend.  He was prompt and friendly.  We were quoted $100 round trip from Kidani to RPR (there were 8 of us in total including 3 kids).  Similar to Macraven, we tipped $10 per leg.  (We only stayed one night, so luggage consisted of a single carry on suitcase and two small backpacks.)  I would book with Tony in the future based on our experience.


----------



## macraven

People that have used Tony usual become repeats when they need transportation in Orlando

Great price Tony has for 8 people rt for $100

If you inquired with other companies, they would have charged more


----------



## gigi from canada

I just booked with Tony for our last week of August. He was very prompt in responding. I asked which Publix he  stops at and he replied it's the one on Universal Blvd. 

As well, I told him that our last night we are staying at the Hyatt Airport Hotel and we didn't know whe we would want to head over. He said he would only need a 2 hour hour notice. This is great for us because I don't know if we'll want to eat dinner in the Parks or whether we'll want to go at the Hyatt and have dinner there and relax.


----------



## macraven

Gigi, glad you booked with Tony
He is flexible with schedule changes as they are workable with him

I say have dinner at the park and hotel 
Or flip a coin to decide where to have the last meal in Orlando


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Does Tony have a website?


----------



## macraven

Yes but I can't pull it up on my phone 
Will do so once I am home and at my computer


----------



## Mom3girls

Just wanted to say I heard about Tony here on the DIS boards and called yesterday to book for our trip this Sunday and he was sooo sweet and funny. Glad I took the advice of others. You guys are soooo full of great information!!!


----------



## macraven

Tony is a gem 
I always recommend him 

Have been using him for a long time


----------



## jcavvacj

I used Tony in January 2014 for my first Universal trip (previously always went to Disney and used ME- we are now Universal converts!).  He was AWESOME!  He truly enjoys what he does and interacts with everyone so well.  Extremely courteous and helpful.  We are headed back in November and I've already messaged him my flight into.  I'm actually really looking forward to the ride to and from (wellll, to moreso.... for obvious reasons!) the resort to chat with him.  I can't recommend him enough.


----------



## macraven

You are preaching to the choir here

Many of us know he is fabulous!


Great you are sharing with us


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We just got back late last night from a split stay. 3 nights at HRH and 5 nights at CBR. We used Tony to take us from airport to HRH and then to take us to CBR. I can't say enough good things about him. Great service and just a very nice person. We will definitely use him again!!!


----------



## macraven

I love to read how peeps enjoy using Tony

I recommend him and have been doing so for the past 4 years

It is good to hear others are very satisfied with him


----------



## LynnB

We are using Tony from MCO to Royal Pacific next week. He has been a pleasure to deal with. Quick to respond to emails and great about last minute changes. We went from a party of 3 to a party of 5 when friends decided to join us and he said no problem, no changes to quoted rate.


----------



## macraven

Tony is a gem


----------



## humphreydog

We used Tony the last 2 years.  This year the day before we were leaving he texted us that another one of his drivers was would be picking us up.  The new driver had a "Laura's Car Service" labelled van that had over 700,000 miles on it (although it was very clean).  Two days later my cousin (who I recommended Tony), was also sent another driver.

Just giving you guys the heads up that he might be slowing down or preoccupied with other things.


----------



## macraven

Tony is very popular and he tries to do at least one of the legs of your ride

I had Rick once and he was a lovely as Tony

I do a 3 leg set up and have always had Tony for at least two of the legs

Many times I post that peeps will have Tony for one of the rides unless he has a full schedule


----------



## tink1957

I have used Tony's service several times and only had him drive me once but all of the drivers have been good except for one who wouldn't take a credit card and only wanted cash.  Good thing I had enough money.  This was a few years ago and I haven't had that driver since.

Overall I am very satisfied with his service and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## wdisneyaholic

Just booked Tony for my November trip thanks to this board. We usually drive down but we are taking a short trip in November for the first time so we needed to fly. I felt like he gave a very fair price. Very quick to respond to my emails.


----------



## Mom3girls

We booked Tony for the first time for our trip almost two weeks ago and we had someone else with a different car service name on the side. Not the same car service OP said, a different one. He was prompt at both pickups but didn't speak much unless we asked him a question.


----------



## Brownie54

humphreydog said:


> We used Tony the last 2 years.  This year the day before we were leaving he texted us that another one of his drivers was would be picking us up.  The new driver had a "Laura's Car Service" labelled van that had over 700,000 miles on it (although it was very clean).  Two days later my cousin (who I recommended Tony), was also sent another driver.
> 
> Just giving you guys the heads up that he might be slowing down or preoccupied with other things.



I have been using and recommending Tony on here for many years and my wife and I just adore him. However, the last two times we have used his service we have gotten another driver(s). They were okay, but just not as good as Tony. We certainly have been spoiled by him. Earlier this year we used Mears and it certainly was not nearly as good as a private limo service, but it also was a lot cheaper. So I'm kind of on the fence with this now. I would use Tony every time if I knew I was getting Tony. Just my two cents.


----------



## wsssup

Looking for a private shuttle. 
They all seem to be around the 80 to 100 mark to Royal Pacific one way.

Just wondering if Mears is an ok service from other users?

The other option i was thinking was to suprise my daughter with a stretch limo seeing as its like an extra 10 dollars.


----------



## Mom3girls

wsssup said:


> Looking for a private shuttle.
> They all seem to be around the 80 to 100 mark to Royal Pacific one way.
> 
> Just wondering if Mears is an ok service from other users?
> 
> The other option i was thinking was to suprise my daughter with a stretch limo seeing as its like an extra 10 dollars.


We used Tony (had a different driver) and it was $100 total for MCO to Royal Pacific and back to MCO at end of our trip. We were a party of two but it's the same price for up to 8 (maybe 10, can't remember) people


----------



## macraven

Yes same price for up to ten passengers


----------



## GaryDis

I've been reading so much about Tony's service that part of me wants to use him on principle. But with only two of us, and only needing transport from MCO->USO and USO->BWV (but nothing -> MCO), it's hard to justify the expense. I'm figuring $28 for the two of us, Super Shuttle for the first leg, and then maybe $30 Lyft for the second leg.


----------



## wsssup

macraven said:


> _you can email him at aobh607@gmail.com
> 
> he provides transportation up to 10 people with luggage but i don't know the price for that large of a group._



Just tried this email and it bounces back with delivery failure.


----------



## wsssup

All good now.
His website email link switches from gmail to yahoo... 

People seem happy with his service so might as well give him a go
Cheers


----------



## macraven

i was just about to call Tony and ask what was going on with his email but looks like you solved it

_came back to add that it bugged me your email did not go thru the first time so i contacted tony to let him know that.

Tony had a yahoo email a long time ago but changed to google due to the issue of not receiving his emails using yahoo.

he told me emails would bounce back to yahoo and he was not getting anywhere with that email

so he switched to google and said he has not had issues in the past 3 years using it._


----------



## gigi from canada

We used his service last week. We were pleased with his promptness in answering texts. He sent someone to pick us up, Gale, who was very pleasant and had a great big black suburban. We met Tony when he picked us up on time for our return. I would Definetely use Tony's services if I wasn't renting a car the next time we go.


----------



## wsssup

Well that was quick and easy.
All booked for december. First class service already through email.


----------



## damo

GaryDis said:


> I've been reading so much about Tony's service that part of me wants to use him on principle. But with only two of us, and only needing transport from MCO->USO and USO->BWV (but nothing -> MCO), it's hard to justify the expense. I'm figuring $28 for the two of us, Super Shuttle for the first leg, and then maybe $30 Lyft for the second leg.



Gary, just remember that the Super Shuttle is a shared transport that can stop anywhere along International Drive and other hotels before it gets you to your destination.


----------



## fairytalelover

So if I'm understanding this correctly, there is no free transportation from Cabana Bay Beach Resort to the airport like Disney's Magical Express? No wonder we like Disney (they take care of everything so we dont have to try to figure this stuff out)
Ok, so how much do you guys think an uber would cost from Cabana Bay to the airport and would they be available early in the morning for an 8am flight out of MCO?  We are looking for the most economical transportation.


----------



## macraven

When I do Disney, I always use private car service
Tried their bus shuttle and it was really a bad experience for me

Not sure about uber doing pick ups at mco unless it is the high end uber cars

Some take a hotel shuttle to a local hotel at/by mco for pick ups and use regular uber then

You have options of using super shuttle from mco to Cbay or taxis if you do not want private car service

Shuttle info on UO website or you can google it

Last time I looked thought it was $35 but check my numbers for accuracy

Taxi could run about the same price

Onsite hotels have black sedan for hire for transportation to mco at the end of your stay
$50 is the cost

Uber, super schuttle, taxi, private car service are all dependAble

There is a great informative thread about uber in the transportation thread on the Dis

Rob is a driver for uber and answers most of the questions posters have

Suggest you ask him about fare estimates as I don't know when price surging begins for drivers in early morning time periods


----------



## bigjon1805

I am renting a car this Saturday at MCO from Alamo for $25, dropping the family off at Sapphire Falls, then dropping the car off at Alamo at the Four Points Sheraton around the corner.  Uber from there to Sapphire Falls is $5-6.  A little bit of shuffling around, but my wife has an Uber credit for the trip back to the airport.  $30 round trip isn't too shabby.


----------



## fabricmage

I just took Uber black from the MCO airport to a hotel on Universal Drive and it was $61.


----------



## GaryDis

damo said:


> Gary, just remember that the Super Shuttle is a shared transport that can stop anywhere along International Drive and other hotels before it gets you to your destination.


Thanks for pointing that out. It doesn't matter for us, but it helps set expectations.


----------



## yellowfish78

Does Tony offer a beer/wine stop from MCO to the port, or just from the airport to hotel?


----------



## macraven

He offers the stop 
If you are not sure which place to stop at, ask Tony and he will tell you


----------



## yellowfish78

macraven said:


> He offers the stop
> If you are not sure which place to stop at, ask Tony and he will tell you



Great! We wanted to have it as an option, but I think we can just buy a couple bottles of wine at the resort we are at (or the F&WF). 

PS - It's our 10 year anniversary next year! Put us on the list if you have room...


----------



## macraven

I remember ten years back you were in our private rip tour 

It was your wedding gift to him 


So many years have passed and I still remember you two 

You should join the group again sometime!


----------



## yellowfish78

Mac - 2018 is 10 years.  Man, I can't count.  LOL We will be back!


----------



## macraven

Ok so I was off on the years but it's been too long of a time since I have seen youse. 

How is the little guy doing?


----------



## yellowfish78

macraven said:


> Ok so I was off on the years but it's been too long of a time since I have seen youse.
> 
> How is the little guy doing?


The little guy turns 7 tomorrow and his brother is 2.    I think it's been 4 years since our last tour... Wow.  Time to go back!


----------



## macraven

Unbelievable that the first little guy is now 7 !! 


4 years is a long time
Plan the vacation


----------



## fairytalelover

we just got a price from hertz to rent a car from port orleans to universal cabana bay resort and it was $93.  How can I get these under $40 rates you guys are getting for car rental?


----------



## macraven

yellowfish78 said:


> Mac - 2018 is 10 years.  Man, I can't count.  LOL We will be back!


Sent you a pm


----------



## GaryDis

So here are the SuperShuttle results:


Computer glitch when I booked it that caused it to be charged without sending me a confirmation number.
I filed a query online that didn't get a response.
I called after a couple of days (they said to allow that for computer inquiries), the phone was answered quickly, they had all the right information, gave me the confirmation number, resent the email, all very efficiently, enough to make me very satisfied after a poor start.
Got a text as soon as we landed and I turned off airplane mode, with a link for checking in, including an explicitly numbered parking spot for the shuttle. Link had clear, easy instructions.
Checked in via web link on my phone as soon as we got to the parking spot, trivial to find but at the far end of the terminal from the JetBlue carousel.
We were on the shuttle and on the way in less than 15 minutes from checkin.
Only two stops before ours. One was a woman with about five suitcases, something about being unable to decide which shoes, so she brought many pairs.
Arrived at Cabana Bay approximately 40 minutes after leaving the airport.
Total cost, $28 + $5 tip for two suitcases, 2 adults, one way transportation, MCO to Cabana Bay.
Overall, I'd recommend them if the price works for you, but next time I won't use the Firefox installation I have with aggressive privacy settings.


----------



## AngelDisney

GaryDis said:


> So here are the SuperShuttle results:
> 
> 
> Computer glitch when I booked it that caused it to be charged without sending me a confirmation number.
> I filed a query online that didn't get a response.
> I called after a couple of days (they said to allow that for computer inquiries), the phone was answered quickly, they had all the right information, gave me the confirmation number, resent the email, all very efficiently, enough to make me very satisfied after a poor start.
> Got a text as soon as we landed and I turned off airplane mode, with a link for checking in, including an explicitly numbered parking spot for the shuttle. Link had clear, easy instructions.
> Checked in via web link on my phone as soon as we got to the parking spot, trivial to find but at the far end of the terminal from the JetBlue carousel.
> We were on the shuttle and on the way in less than 15 minutes from checkin.
> Only two stops before ours. One was a woman with about five suitcases, something about being unable to decide which shoes, so she brought many pairs.
> Arrived at Cabana Bay approximately 40 minutes after leaving the airport.
> Total cost, $28 + $5 tip for two suitcases, 2 adults, one way transportation, MCO to Cabana Bay.
> Overall, I'd recommend them if the price works for you, but next time I won't use the Firefox installation I have with aggressive privacy settings.



I usually use private car services to maximize park time. Since this time we are not planning to go to the park on arrival day, I may try the shared shuttle to save a few dollars for souvenirs. Thanks for sharing your experience!

I know Tony offers a stop from airport to hotel, I wonder if he offers a stop from Universal to Port Canaveral? Just want to buy some Perrier before boarding the Fantasy. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## macraven

Yes he does provide that stop when you go to port 

Just request it when you book


----------



## AngelDisney

macraven said:


> Yes he does provide that stop when you go to port
> 
> Just request it when you book


----------



## squirrel

Well I just returned using Tony!  I had him for all my transport.  Early morning pick up at the Airport, stop at Wal-mart, dropped off at Cabana Bay then he said to give him a call the day before I was switching hotels and he would arrange a driver to take us to Springhill Suites at SeaWorld.  He came and got us at CB and dropped us off at Springhill Suites and then told me to be ready for pick up at 4:30am for our flight home from MCO at 7am.  We had a great experience with Tony and would recommend him to anyone needing transportation.


----------



## berlykim22

fabricmage said:


> I just took Uber black from the MCO airport to a hotel on Universal Drive and it was $61.


for how many people? and did they charge anything for luggage?


----------



## Oswald the Canuck

Just sent an email from Tony's website and received this message:

_This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.

aobh607@yahoo.com
_
So can someone give me his correct email address please


----------



## macraven

_You are close_

_Not yahoo mail but gmail.com_

_Try again and it will go thru_

_aobh607@gmail.com_


----------



## Oswald the Canuck

Thanks for that info.
I resent the email and he replied 9 minutes later. 

My original email was sent from the link on his web page which says aobh607@gmail.com but actually links to aobh607@yahoo.com


----------



## macraven

Oswald the Canuck said:


> Thanks for that info.
> I resent the email and he replied 9 minutes later.
> 
> My original email was sent from the link on his web page which says aobh607@gmail.com but actually links to aobh607@yahoo.com


Tony had issues with yahoo mail server a few years ago so be switched to gmail

No idea why it links


----------



## CalKhat

Does he send confirmation? We are leaving Sunday and I haven't heard from him since we booked. I sent a follow up email just now, but I'm curious.


----------



## berlykim22

FYI - Guys just wanted to let you know we did Super Shuttle from MCO to Universal Hotel, seem to be cheapest option - I think like $58 for 4 of us, will have to double check on that.
When you get to airport all is check in thru mobile app, so pretty easy, think we waited only 5 minutes for shuttle, took us longer to find spot, lol
only one other party in shuttle with us and we were dropped off first.
And us idiots forgot a bag in shuttle, almost huge panic moment, but guy came right back, so thumbs up from us.


----------



## macraven

CalKhat said:


> Does he send confirmation? We are leaving Sunday and I haven't heard from him since we booked. I sent a follow up email just now, but I'm curious.



He usually does not send anything out after you book 
But he will reply back to any emails you send him

If you don't hear back from him today, give him a call

I have his number if you need it

(It is in the thread as I have listed it before)


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> i was just about to call Tony and ask what was going on with his email but looks like you solved it
> 
> _came back to add that it bugged me your email did not go thru the first time so i contacted tony to let him know that.
> 
> Tony had a yahoo email a long time ago but changed to google due to the issue of not receiving his emails using yahoo.
> 
> he told me emails would bounce back to yahoo and he was not getting anywhere with that email
> 
> so he switched to google and said he has not had issues in the past 3 years using it._



Can't seem to find where you posted contact info for Tony.  Next time I plan a Universal stay (maybe Aug?) I'll need a one way transfer from Universal to MCO. I usually fly into FLL for a few days to visit family and have a rental, then drop off rental after I check into hotel in Wdw or Universal. 
I used Quicksilver last time I transferred from Universal to WDW. They were very good.

I'm wary of taxis in Orlando. So many gypsy cabs.  And hotel staff seem to be on the take. Last time I dropped off my rental at Four Points I asked hotel desk to get me a cab back to Universal. Cab came, we got in, then driver ran into hotel and saw him paying off hotel clerk.  Meter in cab was moving so fast I couldn't keep up. Four Points was still visible behind us, we only went a block and meter was already $10 and spinning fast. I said something to driver and he said ok, I'll turn off meter and you can pay $15.


----------



## macraven

_email him at aobh607@gmail.com

407 406 9093

if you misplace the number and need it later, let me know and will repeat it for you_


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Since Tony came highly recommend on the boards, we used him for the first time ever last summer.
We did a MCO - Universal - Disney route and thought he was wonderful.  We were able to do a quick
grocery stop too.

We just booked a quick 4 day/3 night trip to Universal for December and already made arrangements to use him again.  I would highly recommend him!


----------



## Kirbie

I've heard so much about the amazing Tony I sent him an email and received a very fast response! However, it is just two of us so I really can't justify $100. I did a quick price check for Lyft and is said about $20 each way. So I think we'll go with that option. Tony sounds like a great choice for a larger group though!


----------



## macraven

In previous pages in this thread, other options have been listed

All the ones you mentioned are in this thread

It is personal choice why peeps choose private car service 

Security, safety and timely service is my reason for Tony and his company

His fares are less than many other private car service companies


----------



## dmhgolfer1903

Hey macraven or anyone else.  Does Tony have a web site address. And what is his exact email for a price quote

Thank you


----------



## georgina

Kirbie said:


> Hello!
> 
> Planning for my now January trip. I've heard so much about the amazing Tony I sent him an email and received a very fast response! However, it is just two of us so I really can't justify $100. I did a quick price check for Lyft and is said about $20 each way. I was wondering what other shuttle or car services people have used? I know Universal has one, we used it last year, but we want to stop at a grocery store on the way this year. I've seen people mention Super Shuttle and Uber/Lyft. Anything else you would recommend? Thanks!



I just used Lyft last Friday for one person, 5:00 PM from Cabana Bay to airport, was less than $19 before tip. (I had a $5 ride coupon for signing up a new Lyft account so I paid a little less than $14). I think the app said you can schedule an in between stop, but It might be easier to do it as 2 separate rides if you do that with a Uber/Lyft type service. Lyft gave me $5 off for up to 11 rides, but it was only good the month I signed up, so don't get it before January if you want to use it there.


----------



## dmhgolfer1903

Is this any still in business.  I have emailed you from the supplied email on this thread but hve gotten no response as of yet. sent to the Gmail account.
Again is there a web site??

Any help


----------



## macraven

Never received any email from you
or a pm


If you look up about 4 posts above, you would see I gave his phone number and email address so you could reach him

If you google Tony you will see a ten year old ( or older) website that he used many years ago

His picture, and phone number are listed in that site

I usually don't give that out as Tony is in the process of creating a website for his company

But anyone can find it by googling 

I meet Tony back in the 90's when he was working for Murray hill transportation

When he started his own company, ran into him some years later

I still use his company for transportation services


----------



## dmhgolfer1903

Thanks for responding. Damm cell phone typing.
What I meant to say us I got the email address from above so I emailed Tony.

Put I did not hear back as if yet. So I was asking if he still was in business. And if so what the email address was so I may contact another way.

Sorry to trouble you but some people are not as computer savvy as you must be.
I will try to google
Thanks


----------



## macraven

Lol

I hate typing in the cell also
My computer is in the second floor of my house and I spend more of my time in the first floor so use the cell phone a lot

Call Tony

He always answers his calls
But he does not answer them when he is driving most times
He would call you back quickly

Not sure why you have not heard back from him by email

He has had email issues off and on in the past and so give him a call

Last year he did not answer an email that I sent
I then called him once it was 48 hours out

Turned out he did not get that email of mine


----------



## macraven

Dmhgoffer, Sent you a pm to try to help you further


----------



## Melanie415

We used Tony's services for a 3 leg trip.  We were overall satisfied.

1-  MCO to Portofino Bay:  least favorite service.  Picked up on time but the van was old/smelly seat belt not workable in one seat...and hair hanging from overhead from previous guest.  Driver (not Tony) was polite but not  very talkative.  Took us to a liquor store that he was not aware was closed.  Not his fault, store sign said it should of been open.   Didn't offer any alternative, delivered us to our hotel.  Driving was a little scarey.  I felt  embarrassesd that our transportation was shabby.

Leg 2:  MCO to Cabana Bay.  Driver picked up my mom on a different day. She raved about the driver and the luxurious ride.  Obviously, different than our experience.

Leg 3:  Portofino Bay to Bay Lake Towers, early Am.  Tony was the driver. Nice vehicle/ride and Tony was very professional and personable. Helping with our check in/bags ( unbeknownst to us, no one at BLT to check us in until after 7am).


----------



## cleopenn

We used FL Tours (2nd time in 2 years) $130 round trip between MCO and Portofino Bay with a complimentary 30 min stop.  3 people, town car from the airport and a suburban on the return.


----------



## juliebee

I wrote to Tony yesterday to ask him the cost of

1. Disney POFQ to Universal RPR  --- and then
2. Universal RPR to Airport.

He quoted me $100, but I feel silly and don't understand is that per trip leg or the entire thing? Also, do you pay for it in advance, at the end of each leg of the trip, or the end of the entire trip?


----------



## macraven

_it is $100 for a round trip.

pay the total amount at the first leg drop off
_


----------



## juliebee

Thanks so much Macraven!


----------



## macraven

Always glad to help


----------



## Mom3girls

You can also pay ahead online by credit card  one less thing to worry about during your arrival. I always tip the driver during each leg of the trip in case it's a different driver on your departure day.


----------



## macraven

Came back to edit as I did call Tony about prepay

He told me he charges after the first leg but will set up prepay only on request by the client


----------



## Mom3girls

I used Tony for my trip in August and I paid a day ahead online.


----------



## Mom3girls

Mom3girls said:


> I used Tony for my trip in August and I paid a day ahead online.


----------



## Mom3girls

I had the option of paying in advance. I did not have to, but I liked having it already taken care of.


----------



## macraven

I learn something new everyday
Peeps can prepay Tony in advance

I'll edit my post so not to confuse any readers

He will make exceptions if the person requests it

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## kim31kim

If our plane lands at about 3:45, about what time would we get to RPR if we use a private car service?   I'm wondering about rush hour etc.   We will only have our carry on bags since this is a short trip so we won't have to wait on luggage.  

Also, what does everybody think about Tiffany Towncar Service nowadays?   I read a lot of posts where people were recommending them but I noticed on tripadvisor they don't have very many reviews at all.   https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...wncar_Service_of_Orlando-Orlando_Florida.html


----------



## kim31kim

After reading back further in this thread I'm seeing lots of posters recommending Tony Hinds...  but then I read a post a few up that says they were picked up in an "old/smelly" van and one of the seatbelts didn't work.   Macraven, do you know what kind of cars he usually uses?  It would just be the two of us so we wouldn't need a van. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## macraven

All his fares are the large vehicle 

I travel solo and he uses the large vehicle when I use him


The cars are cleaned after each use 
Even the times a new fare is picked up as soon as one is dropped off, Tony or one of his employer, wipes down the seats and floor

No eating in his cars so I don't get where someone said there was a smell in the car


----------



## Annette_C

Have been trying to read through this thread but it's long! lol 
Question, which company is the best option for renting a car in Orlando area? We have always used Magical Express and Disney bus transportation to parks and never rented before. Since we're doing a split stay at Universal (after checking out from SSR), going to KSC one day, and travel back to MCO, it seems like renting is the logical choice.
Any tip/advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_when i did rent cars in orlando, i went with known brand name companies.
alamo
hertz
dollar
etc

could always find discount codes with major companies._


----------



## Annette_C

I hear some rental companies pick you up at WDW resort and take you to their closest location for renting a car. You have the option of dropping off at MCO. I like that!


----------



## macraven

_i know that onsite at the deluxe hotels, there is a car rental company.
you can make arrangements to have the car delivered to you and this makes it easy.

if you do a search for car rentals in the area/orlando, you can find some that will do delivery and pick up at some hotels.


i used Tiffany car service a long time ago.
last time i used them had to be about 2001.

tried them twice and went with another company as i found this company was not my best choice_


----------



## Annette_C

I actually just got off the phone with Alamo and they offer free pickup from any WDW resort and take you to Car Care Center for rental paperwork, etc.
You have the option of dropping off at MCO.
Going through big warehouse company (not sure I can mention name), adds a good discount.


----------



## Annette_C

macraven, I had also contacted Tony. He was so nice and accommodating! He did suggest renting a car because of our KSC trip thrown into our already complicated travel mix! lol


----------



## macraven

_go with alamo then.
i have used them when i travel on other destination trips.

you can always find codes and discounts for them._


----------



## AngelDisney

We are arriving late at 11:35 pm and considering using Super Shuttle for MCO to RPR then Tony from RPR to Port Canaveral. 

Does Super Shuttle run services after mid-night? Any potential issues of checking into RPR after midnight? Thanks in advance for your kind advice!


----------



## nancy drew

We are looking for transportation from MCO-> Port Canaveral, Port Canaveral -> Universal, Universal -> MCO.  What option would you recommend?


----------



## macraven

_either car rental or private car service 

i tend to use private car service._


----------



## Melanie415

macraven said:


> All his fares are the large vehicle
> 
> I travel solo and he uses the large vehicle when I use him
> 
> 
> The cars are cleaned after each use
> Even the times a new fare is picked up as soon as one is dropped off, Tony or one of his employer, wipes down the seats and floor
> 
> No eating in his cars so I don't get where someone said there was a smell in the car


I said the van was smelly and it was.  It reeked of cigarette/cigar smoke.  I have no reason to lie about the condition of our vehicle.
Honestly, if that would have been our only experience with the service we would not have used it again.  He more than made up for it with the other rides but I was very disappointed with the first leg of our journey.  I am not super picky, but we all felt very uncomfortable with our vehicle and tried to make the best of it...


----------



## jack presley

has anyone used Transportation2Disney (John Murray) recently? I did a search and the last review was from 2012 so just wondering has anyone a more recent experience?


----------



## macraven

John and Marie Murray ?
Murray Hill?

If that is the same company, used them frequently in the past and always had good service


----------



## jack presley

macraven said:


> John and Marie Murray ?
> Murray Hill?
> 
> If that is the same company, used them frequently in the past and always had good service



Yeah, John & Mary. That's them. 

Glad to hear they're good as I just booked with them..!!


----------



## macraven

Met tony hinds when he was one of their drivers 
From there he made his own company

I could easily use John and Mary again

Is their daughter still working with them?
She was so nice too


----------



## Annchristine65

LynnB said:


> We are using Tony from MCO to Royal Pacific next week. He has been a pleasure to deal with. Quick to respond to emails and great about last minute changes. We went from a party of 3 to a party of 5 when friends decided to join us and he said no problem, no changes to quoted rate.


Do you mind if I ask what he charged for a party of 5? We will need a round trip ride from MCO to RPR. We are also a party of 5. We will be going Sept. 2017. How far in advance should we book with him. May I also ask for his phone #? TIA


----------



## Mom3girls

Annchristine65 said:


> Do you mind if I ask what he charged for a party of 5? We will need a round trip ride from MCO to RPR. We are also a party of 5. We will be going Sept. 2017. How far in advance should we book with him. May I also ask for his phone #? TIA


We used Tony as a party of two and a few months later as a party of six. It's the same price up to a party of eight, I believe. It was $100 round trip from MCO to Royal Pacific.


----------



## Mom3girls




----------



## AngelDisney

Tony quoted me $380 for all 3 legs of private transfer: one way from MCO to RPR then RPR to Port Canaveral then Port Canaveral to Beach Club. Does this sound right? We are two passengers with two pieces of baggage travelling in August.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

_going and coming from port is what increases your quoted rate.


check some other providers and see what they charge for a 3 leg with port


compare the companies and go with the one you think will be best for your transportation_


----------



## AngelDisney

macraven said:


> _going and coming from port is what increases your quoted rate.
> 
> 
> check some other providers and see what they charge for a 3 leg with port
> 
> 
> compare the companies and go with the one you think will be best for your transportation_


----------



## psac

Just a report that we used Tiffany Towncar last week from MCO to HRH round-trip. We've used them about a dozen times over the years (including cruise drop offs). Like our past times, we would highly recommend them again. Everything was seamless, the car was early, clean, comfortable, and the driver was really nice!


----------



## CheekyRose

I'm looking for a private car service from MCO to Royal Pacific.  So many recommendations for Tony, and I noticed one said he was working on a website.  Is that website up and running yet?   Or is he still booking through email/phone?  

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

He was working in a website but not now

Do not know what is going on with it but he will take calls or emails 

I called him and he asked me to let all know they can call him 

Call and ask about his services, rates, booking him, etc


----------



## AngelDisney

I emailed Tony and booked a return trip for this August. He is quick in replying email, usually within 24 hours.


----------



## toonaspie

Sorry if it has been asked but what are the hours of operation for the Universal Superstar Shuttle?  Knowing this will allow me to decide at what time of day to make my flight for.  Thanx.


----------



## because

macraven said:


> He was working in a website but not now
> 
> Do not know what is going on with it but he will take calls or emails
> 
> I called him and he asked me to let all know they can call him
> 
> Call and ask about his services, rates, booking him, etc


Just texted him yesterday and set up our rides. He replied within a minute to the text.

We used Tony for the first time several years ago upon your recommendation and have used him exclusively since.  Best ride service we have used anywhere we have traveled.


----------



## Seeker615

I am thinking of switching my shuttles and going with Tony. How do we pay and confirm? It will be about $300 for all 3 legs of my trip. (MCO to Universal, Port Canaveral and then back to airport.)


----------



## macraven

Pay him after you reach your first destination
Cc, cash, etc


----------



## qemom

Looking at taking a late flight into MCO, what is recommended for transportation at midnight to RPR?


----------



## macraven

Uber/lyft or car service


----------



## AngelDisney

qemom said:


> Looking at taking a late flight into MCO, what is recommended for transportation at midnight to RPR?



My flight will arrive at MCO around 11:35 pm. I have booked Tony for a RT. I just want to hop on and be at RPR ASAP without delay!


----------



## macraven

I just read on the Disboards lfyt and uber will be allowed to handle riders at mco soon 

City decision

Don't remember the start date it will be allowed but know a poster will help out and post the article here


----------



## LoopyDoopy

For about $50-$60 you can rent a full size 4 door car (Chrysler 200 or similar) from Hertz for the day and drop it off at the hotel. (I know the HRH has a Hertz rep, but I think the others do too.)


----------



## because

Our plane came in almost 2 hours late and he was waiting there. Highly, highly recommend Tony!


----------



## Pumbaa_

Just back Thursday and already missing the sun!

We decided to take beer this trip. Worked out great!

Got our luggage and then booked uber. Directed us to the express pick up zone where we waited 5 min
Gorgeous Lincoln Navigator picked us up. Impeccable service and vehicle. $54 and change

When it was time to head to the airport confirmed ride on way to lobby. Waited 4 minutes, went w cheaper option for $18 and change

Clean car, driver not as professional as first vehicle

I don't know what this guy was thinking, his trunk was full of his personal crap. Not my issue, he rearranged until you our two suitcases fit. A bit of a talker/bragger/full of hot air guy

It was fine and for the price can't complain. Could have booked a higher level but meh

We left at noon and oh my. Traffic at the airport was crazy. Bumper to bumper for last mike til drop off. Leave plenty of time!


----------



## LindsayK

Just booked Tony for our December trip!  We used him in Jan 2014 and he was very professional and we had a great experience!  Looking forward to using him again.


----------



## jack presley

We're just back and used John Murray (transportation2disney) and couldn't recommend him highly enough. No issues at all and he was very nice to talk with on the journeys. The stop off at Publix was great too.


----------



## jack presley

jack presley said:


> We're just back and used John Murray (transportation2disney) and couldn't recommend him highly enough. No issues at all and he was very nice to talk with on the journeys. The stop off at Publix was great too.



Just some extra praise for John. We left a hat behind in his van when he dropped us off at the airport and he has kindly offered to post it at his expense to Ireland for us. can't ask for better service than that.


----------



## jaminmd

Is the Anthony Hinds screenshot from post # 515 the Tony everyone is referring to?

I booked Mears RT for DD & I from MCO to HRH in October & it was just under $200.  Is Tony cheaper and the way to go?  I read in a recent post someone paid $100 RT from MCO to RPR.

Macraven, I've heard you refer to Tony for ages but we always drive from MD to UO, so I never paid close attention.  October will be the first time I need to arrange transport.  

Thanks all!


----------



## LindsayK

jaminmd said:


> Is the Anthony Hinds screenshot from post # 515 the Tony everyone is referring to?
> 
> I booked Mears RT for DD & I from MCO to HRH in October & it was just under $200.  Is Tony cheaper and the way to go?  I read in a recent post someone paid $100 RT from MCO to RPR.
> 
> Macraven, I've heard you refer to Tony for ages but we always drive from MD to UO, so I never paid close attention.  October will be the first time I need to arrange transport.
> 
> Thanks all!



Yes, Tony Hinds is the guy we are referring to. We are using him to take us from Disney to Universal and then a few days later from Universal to the airport. There will be 6 of us and he quoted me $100!  
We used him in January 2014 and had a great experience with him. Very professional and his van was clean and he was very friendly.


----------



## AngelDisney

jaminmd said:


> Is the Anthony Hinds screenshot from post # 515 the Tony everyone is referring to?
> 
> I booked Mears RT for DD & I from MCO to HRH in October & it was just under $200.  Is Tony cheaper and the way to go?  I read in a recent post someone paid $100 RT from MCO to RPR.
> 
> Macraven, I've heard you refer to Tony for ages but we always drive from MD to UO, so I never paid close attention.  October will be the first time I need to arrange transport.
> 
> Thanks all!



Tony Hinds is the Tony we discuss here. Return trip from MCO to RPR for two passengers with two suitcases in the coming August is quoted $100.


----------



## jaminmd

AngelDisney said:


> Tony Hinds is the Tony we discuss here. Return trip from MCO to RPR for two passengers with two suitcases in the coming August is quoted $100.



You wrote return trip - do you mean round trip or is it $100 one way only?  Thanks.


----------



## AngelDisney

jaminmd said:


> You wrote return trip - do you mean round trip or is it $100 one way only?  Thanks.



It's round trip MCO to RPR then RPR to MCO.


----------



## jaminmd

macraven said:


> Pay him after you reach your first destination
> Cc, cash, etc



I just booked him but for got to ask - pay him the total at arrival of first destination or pay him the total at the arrival for each leg of the destination?  Thanks


----------



## LindsayK

jaminmd said:


> I just booked him but for got to ask - pay him the total at arrival of first destination or pay him the total at the arrival for each leg of the destination?  Thanks



We paid him at the arrival of our first destination.  We also gave him a tip at the end of each leg.


----------



## macraven

jaminmd said:


> Is the Anthony Hinds screenshot from post # 515 the Tony everyone is referring to?
> 
> I booked Mears RT for DD & I from MCO to HRH in October & it was just under $200.  Is Tony cheaper and the way to go?  I read in a recent post someone paid $100 RT from MCO to RPR.
> 
> Macraven, I've heard you refer to Tony for ages but we always drive from MD to UO, so I never paid close attention.  October will be the first time I need to arrange transport.
> 
> Thanks all!



Hi!

Looks like you received the correct info

We all work like a team and every one here, enjoys helping those with questions

Yes Tony Hinds is a gem!

He started out working for John and Marie in the 90's
I had him once when he was one of their drivers

Years back he started his own company.

Since 1995 I have used all of the major private car companies

Some were very good and a few I did not give a second chance

Found Tony and stayed with him ever since
I'm a female that travels solo for quite a few trips to Orlando each year
When I find a company I feel secure with, I stay with them

It's not that I know everything, but once I am well pleased with a company, i have no need to switch

I'm always glad to share my personal experiences and will always try to support the small businesses in the Orlando area

Tony is cheaper than some of the companies and is on time/prompt

He parks his vehicle inside mco and you have a few steps from the carousel to his car
There are fees to park inside mco and he does not pass this extra charge on to you
Same with toll fees
Both of those extra charges come out of his pocket

He tracks your flight and is aware of early arriving or delays

He or his drivers meets you at the bottom of the escalator with your last name on an iPod
Easy to find your driver

He allows a grocery or any type of stop on the way to your hotel
If you need two stops, he will do so if there is time
If his schedule is open, two stops can be counted on

For picking you up to return to mco, he will arrive early but that is in his time

He will take cc if a person insists
Most customers pay cash or other sources

This man has done more for me than I could expect from a company

Two years ago, I left my glasses at the check out cashier station at Publix

I called him hours later that night to ask if I left my glasses in his car

He checked and they were not there

But very late that night I found out he went back to the two stores to see if I left them at the stores I went in

He found them and drove to my hotel to give them to me

Would not take a tip for his time or gas
Absolutely refused

It was my fault for losing them but he made it his job to backtrack and find them for me

This is another reason I stay with Tony
He is a good honest man

And, he treats all his fares the same way

To comment on the question before mine, he charges I think $60 for one way only trip but charges $100 for round trip

Port and Sanford rates are higher

I get nothing from Tony for telling others about him
I pay the same $100 for my rt fares as all others do

I just like to share my experiences and help answer questions about his service as it can be scary hiring a driver when you know nothing about them

Look around and do check out car companies
There are a few I would trust and use if Tony was booked up and had no openings

What pleases me might not please others

I don't bash any of the companies in Orlando unless there are safety or security issues


----------



## CheekyRose

I just booked Tony for our trip coming up in a couple of weeks.    I hadn't seen the post above yet about most people paying him cash, so I had asked if I could use a credit card.  He emailed an invoice where we can pay online through Square.  Very convenient, but I'll also bring cash for tips.


----------



## macraven

Glad you have the cc set up all taken care of 

Believe he uses that secure service if a customer requests it
And guess he has fees to pay for using square as a business man


Hope you enjoy the services he provides 

Only a few more weeks and you will be in Orlando 
Woot!!!!!


----------



## jonimce

Thank you all. I just booked Tony for this Friday and daughter canceled our rental car. I only decided on Sunday I was going to join my daughter and two grand children and am super excited.


----------



## AngelDisney

jonimce said:


> Thank you all. I just booked Tony for this Friday and daughter canceled our rental car. I only decided on Sunday I was going to join my daughter and two grand children and am super excited.



Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## dbavis

I just booked Tony for our upcoming trip as well based on the recommendations here.  MCO -> Portofino Bay and then Portofino Bay -> AKL.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

My DD and I just had 1 carry on piece of luggage each.  We took Uber Black (which at this time is your only option to get picked up FROM the airport) from MCO to HRH.  Car arrived in 7 minutes, Lincoln towncar.  Cost $53.29 plus I tipped.  Called for ride in the HRH lobby when we were ready to leave.  Was able to use Uber X (the cheaper version) Guy came in a black Impala within 8 minutes.  Cost $19.44 plus I tipped.  Both cars were clean, drivers were polite and efficient.  

This was the first time I didn't rent a car on an Orlando vacation.  Glad I saved the daily parking fee, was able to use it on souvenirs!


----------



## carmelhp

macraven said:


> Hi!
> 
> Looks like you received the correct info
> 
> We all work like a team and every one here, enjoys helping those with questions
> 
> Yes Tony Hinds is a gem!



We were talking to Tony on the way to our hotel in April and he credits you with all his business. By the time we got to the luggage carousel Tony had gathered all our bags and was ready to go.


----------



## dbavis

carmelhp said:


> We were talking to Tony on the way to our hotel in April and he credits you with all his business. By the time we got to the luggage carousel Tony had gathered all our bags and was ready to go.



interesting.  had you provided Tony any information about your luggage ahead of time?  i'm just curious how he managed to gather your luggage without inspecting each bag on the carousel.


----------



## BDFmom

On our recent trip 5/12 to 5/16...
We used at
- Taxi from MCO to HRH $55 including tip
_ UberX HRH to AKL $16 including tip
-UberX AKL to MCO $25 including tip.

3 travelers, 2 suitcases and carry-ons.


----------



## macraven

dbavis said:


> interesting.  had you provided Tony any information about your luggage ahead of time?  i'm just curious how he managed to gather your luggage without inspecting each bag on the carousel.


Tony has flight numbers and customers names

He checks the airline site to see which carousel luggage to go to

He can pick up all of it with a cart and wait for his fare to show up either at the bottom of the escalator or at baggage carousel 

You would know who he is as all car service drivers hold their iPod up so you can walk up to them


----------



## goofy4tink

I usually use Tony when traveling between US and WDW. But, our trip in Sept I'll have a car, driving right to US from MCO, then over to WDW the next day. I haven't made the drive from MCO to US before. What is the easiest route? Staying at either Cabana Bay or RPR.


----------



## jonimce

Returned from Universal last week. We used Tony and I will keep his number in my phone for ALL future trips to Orlando. He got back to me super fast. Our Driver was John and he called just as we landed to tell us he was waiting and he was waiting at bag check. took us to a store and then hotel. Picked us up for the return trip right on time (he was a few minutes early). i have a problem driving with others, it's just me but John was an excellent driver. Felt very safe. He even offered to ship a Harry potter broom I bought for my grand son if we could not take it on the plane. I see others asking about uber but when we checked they were a little more expensive than Tony.


----------



## dbavis

macraven said:


> Tony has flight numbers and customers names
> 
> He checks the airline site to see which carousel luggage to go to
> 
> He can pick up all of it with a cart and wait for his fare to show up either at the bottom of the escalator or at baggage carousel
> 
> You would know who he is as all car service drivers hold their iPod up so you can walk up to them



yeah, i understand all of that.  but how does he know how many bags he is looking for?


----------



## macraven

Some peeps make plans in advance with him and tell him how many bags they have


----------



## dbavis

ok.  i was just curious.  we're the type that tend to get to the carousel before the luggage anyway.


----------



## escriven75

We also just booked Tony for a trip in a few weeks.  This is probably the 5th time we've used him and have nothing but positive things to say about him.


----------



## MouseCrazy96

Just booked tony for our september trip. Used him once before but this time we will have our boys with us. Youngest will be 6. Do I need to bring a booster seat along?


----------



## macraven

I thought he had booster seats 

Call him or email Tony to verify


----------



## MouseCrazy96

macraven said:


> I thought he had booster seats
> 
> Call him or email Tony to verify


Thank you! I emailed him again and he said yes he will have them.


----------



## macraven

Glad you contacted him direct
Last trip
With him I did see booster seats but never know if things changed


----------



## warriorping

Thank you everyone for the recommendation of Tony. He is very prompt in answering my emails and I will be using his service this August.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

warriorping said:


> Thank you everyone for the recommendation of Tony. He is very prompt in answering my emails and I will be using his service this August.



Tony is AWESOME!  Have used him twice in the last few months.  Just let him know you need a car seat and he'll have one in the van for you.


----------



## schumigirl

warriorping said:


> Thank you everyone for the recommendation of Tony. He is very prompt in answering my emails and I will be using his service this August.





DevonsDisneyMom said:


> Tony is AWESOME!  Have used him twice in the last few months.  Just let him know you need a car seat and he'll have one in the van for you.



Always see so many positive reviews of Tony.........so nice to read. Every single person has positive comments about his service.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

schumigirl said:


> Always see so many positive reviews of Tony.........so nice to read. Every single person has positive comments about his service.



Tony really is awesome!  I'll be using him again when we go over spring break next year!


----------



## melissa723

Thanks to everyone's recommendations, we are scheduled to use Tony in a little over a week! Yay! Since I feel like I've asked him a million questions already, do you know where he normally picks guests up from the airport or will he give me that information as it gets closer to my arrival date?


----------



## Kivara

I think he met us in the baggage claim area.


----------



## macraven

The driver will hold an iPad with your last name on it

He will be standing at the bottom of the escalator 

Walk up to the man and give your name

Driver will know which carousel your luggage will be on

Once luggage has been retrieved , you'll exit the back door to where the vehicle is parked inside the airport

Very convenient and very few steps to the vehicle


----------



## melissa723

macraven said:


> The driver will hold an iPad with your last name on it
> 
> He will be standing at the bottom of the escalator
> 
> Walk up to the man and give your name
> 
> Driver will know which carousel your luggage will be on
> 
> Once luggage has been retrieved , you'll exit the back door to where the vehicle is parked inside the airport
> 
> Very convenient and very few steps to the vehicle



Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## macraven

You're very welcome


----------



## Periodicity

I scheduled Tony in April for our trip next week ( first of August). Should I send him a reminder email? Nothing about our arrival has changed.


----------



## macraven

Periodicity said:


> I scheduled Tony in April for our trip next week ( first of August). Should I send him a reminder email? Nothing about our arrival has changed.




_he keeps accurate records and will have it on file of your pick up

but if you want to be reassured, sent him an email for a heads up 

he is used to peeps contacting him to be reassured.
if it gives you peace of mind, sent him an email or text!


tell him Mac says hi and will be seeing him in 68 days_


----------



## Periodicity

Ok. Thanks. Sometimes I think my mind is breaking into pieces- every bit of reassurance helps. Universal is my happy place; so looking forward to being there again!


----------



## dmaxphil

So glad Uber is now an option to and from the Airport. Had a great experience this weekend with fares running $28 from MCO to PBR and $22 from RPR to MCO


----------



## wendygrace

If it's just my daughter and I going from MCO to a Universal hotel, round trip, what type of transportation makes the most sense?


----------



## macraven

wendygrace said:


> If it's just my daughter and I going from MCO to a Universal hotel, round trip, what type of transportation makes the most sense?




_Some have a budget and go with best cost for their needs
The hotel shuttles are a round trip price 
With it this is a slow way to reach your hotel as star shuttle drop offs are at various hotels 

If you want private car service, most of them will take care of your luggage and handle it from carousel to vehicle 
They only transport your family only

Uber and Lynx another way to reach your hotel
You need to download their app to use them

Car rental at the airport is another option but then you would hotel fees for onsite parking 

Can't tell you which is best but just list available options_


----------



## wendygrace

macraven said:


> _Some have a budget and go with best cost for their needs
> The hotel shuttles are a round trip price
> With it this is a slow way to reach your hotel as star shuttle drop offs are at various hotels
> 
> If you want private car service, most of them will take care of your luggage and handle it from carousel to vehicle
> They only transport your family only
> 
> Uber and Lynx another way to reach your hotel
> You need to download their app to use them
> 
> Car rental at the airport is another option but then you would hotel fees for onsite parking
> 
> Can't tell you which is best but just list available options_



Thank you.  Since it's just the two of us we will probably go budget. Otoh, it'd be nice to stop at the public for snacks and breakfast food.


----------



## lampshadehead

Can anyone comment if they think the UberXL will be a good option for five people from MCO to RPR? Each of us with a piece of luggage. Last time we took a minivan taxi, but I was curious about Uber. Seems like it might run about $10.00-$20.00 less than taxi, but is that really worth risking giving up a minivan for what might possibly be a smaller SUV that we are stuffed into. I looked up the list of XL vehicles and some sound fine but then others make me wonder if they are too small.
EDIT TO ADD: Decided on a one way rental with Hertz of a 5 person SUV. Its a little more than taxi and uber, but will allow us to stop and eat and pick up groceries. The disboards coupon code was helpful! If anyone still has anything to say about UberXL, I'm still interested. thanks.


----------



## nalababy

I would like opinions on UberXL too. 4 people, each with 1 piece of luggage and a backpack/overnight bag. Going MCO to HRH, HRH to Dolphin, and Dolphin to MCO.


----------



## cancun1991

dmaxphil said:


> So glad Uber is now an option to and from the Airport. Had a great experience this weekend with fares running $28 from MCO to PBR and $22 from RPR to MCO



Silly question.... I have never used Uber but it seems to be the most economical option.  
Is the fare from RPR to MCO $22 per person or $22 for the trip for everyone in the car?  
Is there a separate charge for each piece of luggage and can we take Uber from the airport to RPR?


----------



## Gary2T

We used Lyft Plus (similar to Uber XL) from the airport to SF and from PBH back to the airport last month.  2 adults & 2 children (8 & 5) with 3 (checked-sized) suitcases and each person had a small backpack (plus a souvenir bag of dinosaurs on the return trip).  Vehicles were a Nissan Pathfinder and a Honda Pilot.  We did not use the 3rd row in either, and had plenty of room for our luggage.  If we had to use the 3rd row, I'm not sure our luggage would have fit. Fares were $31 and $36.


----------



## dmaxphil

cancun1991 said:


> Silly question.... I have never used Uber but it seems to be the most economical option.
> Is the fare from RPR to MCO $22 per person or $22 for the trip for everyone in the car?
> Is there a separate charge for each piece of luggage and can we take Uber from the airport to RPR?



No, that's the total for the ride, not per person. It was just DW and me so we just went with regular Uber. We had a checked bag and a couple of backpacks.


----------



## cancun1991

dmaxphil said:


> No, that's the total for the ride, not per person. It was just DW and me so we just went with regular Uber. We had a checked bag and a couple of backpacks.


Did you call Uber from MCO or did you have to book ahead of time?  

I am so used to planning ahead that I am nervous about waiting until getting to MCO airport to call for a ride to RP.


----------



## dmaxphil

cancun1991 said:


> Did you call Uber from MCO or did you have to book ahead of time?
> 
> I am so used to planning ahead that I am nervous about waiting until getting to MCO airport to call for a ride to RP.



You do everything from the app on your phone. There is a staging area a couple of miles from MCO where all the Uber drivers wait. It's about 5-7 minutes from the time you request a ride til they show up. Extremely fast. The app even shows you your drivers name, car, and their location on the map in real time.


----------



## cancun1991

Great!  Thanks for all your help!!  How long did you have to wait at RPR for your ride to MCO?


----------



## dmaxphil

cancun1991 said:


> Great!  Thanks for all your help!!  How long did you have to wait at RPR for your ride to MCO?




5 minutes.


----------



## cancun1991

Do you know if Uber XL is as easy to get from MCO to RPR as the regular Uber?  It looks like for 4 people and 4-5 large luggage, we will need a larger cars..  Do we use the same app?


----------



## dmaxphil

cancun1991 said:


> Do you know if Uber XL is as easy to get from MCO to RPR as the regular Uber?  It looks like for 4 people and 4-5 large luggage, we will need a larger cars..  Do we use the same app?



XL works the same, same app.


----------



## bchbetha

There'll never plenty of UberXL around. They know folks want them. Uber and Lyft are incredibly easy to use. 
The Uber website is extremely helpful for planning. Here's the link to how to use it at MCO https://www.uber.com/airports/mco/


----------



## cancun1991

How much do you tip? (the Uber XL drivers)


----------



## bchbetha

Depends on how helpful they were. Usually around $5.


----------



## cancun1991

Thanks for everyone's help!!


----------



## HBGdancermom

Hey!  We leave tomorrow!!! So excited.  I would like to book Tony if he is available this late in the game.  How do I find him to book?
Thanks


----------



## MISTERPETER

Hello all  First trip to Universal staying onsite.

1. We are 9 people.  I would need 2 Uber cars  from MCO to universal, right?  Thinking maybe a car service would be easier.

2.  Can you rent a car from Universal? Where?
     3 of us have to leave one night to visit a friend about an hour away. 
     I'm figuring an hour drive with Uber or a taxi would be a lot of money.

can't rent cars for just a few hours though, right?


----------



## macraven

HBGdancermom said:


> Hey!  We leave tomorrow!!! So excited.  I would like to book Tony if he is available this late in the game.  How do I find him to book?
> Thanks




_Yes, Tony will take last minute reservations 

aobh607@gmail.com

407 406 9093

If you call, leave a message
He usually does not answer his phone while driving

But, he will call you back 
Tony has a 24/7 transportation service 

Tell him I said "hey"...._


----------



## Gary2T

MISTERPETER said:


> ...  2.  Can you rent a car from Universal? Where?
> 3 of us have to leave one night to visit a friend about an hour away.
> I'm figuring an hour drive with Uber or a taxi would be a lot of money....
> 
> can't rent cars for just a few hours though, right?



If staying onsite, there is a Hertz desk in each of the on-site hotels.  I think they all close at 6pm, so you'd have to pick up before then.  You should be able return the car after hours by giving the keys to the valet and letting them know that it is a rental return.  By doing so, you don't have the car overnight, and don't have to pay a parking charge.  We did this at SF last month after a day trip to Legoland, and it was considered a one day rental.


----------



## because

macraven said:


> _Yes, Tony will take last minute reservations
> 
> aobh607@gmail.com
> 
> 407 406 9093
> 
> If you call, leave a message
> He usually does not answer his phone while driving
> 
> But, he will call you back
> Tony has a 24/7 transportation service
> 
> Tell him I said "hey"...._


Can't recommend him enough!

In December he is taking us from MCO to the port, picking us up at the port and taking us to PBH, and then picking us up from PBH and taking us to MCO, all for an incredibly reasonable price.

I always text him and have always received a response within an hour. His level of service is beyond belief.


----------



## wendygrace

Anyone have a good promo code for Uber for a first timer?


----------



## Mama Lo

I have a code, it's loisf73ue


----------



## tony67

This is a copy of my post from the Universal Studios\IOA  forum - it probably makes more sense here as it covers my transportation using Mears from the Sapphire to and from the Airport as well as Disney MK, AK and Searworld.



Just wanted to provide some info on my recent transportation experience as a solo traveler looking for the least expensive options.

I booked Mears in advance for the round trip to the airport - at that time I also added on a round trip to MK and AK - the total for one person was 67.50.

Over the years I have heard mixed things about Mears, but keep in mind Magic Express and all the buses in Universal are run by Mears.

I checked in at the Mears desk and got all my tickets - you need to pick up your attraction tickets here as well - I had to inform the employee of this as she really had no clue.
15 minutes later I was in the mini bus on the way to Sapphire Falls - trip was quick and efficient - I was first dropped off - as I understand it there will be no more than three stops

On the AK day I called 1 day in advance and scheduled it. They start picking up at 8:05 and every hour after that for AK. Shuttle bus arrived about 10 minutes early. We had one other pick-up where we waited 15 minutes for the folks
Be aware that they will only wait 5 minutes past the scheduled pickup time and they seem to typically be early - they recommend being there 15 minutes before the scheduled time.
They will not wait past the 5 minutes. Others on the bus were going to MK and that was the first stop - I decided to get off there and hit MK first since it was a magic hours day at AK (should have planned better)

You need to schedule the return trip 2 hours in advance and the pick up at half past the hour.
My pick from AK was about 20 minutes early and I was already waiting - I was the only pickup so we went right to Sapphire early. 

On the Mk day my experience was similar - be ware they drop you and pick you up at the TTC.
One thing I noticed - another group was going to AK and paid and tipped him when they got on the shuttle - AK was our first stop - but I am pretty sure that is the most out of the way place to be going first. 
So it may be worth paying and tipping immediately

Pick up was similar - but I wanted to mention that there was another person there with his son who he mentioned many times that the son was autistic. 
The son was perfectly fine - just overly polite and talkative - no need to keep saying sorry he is autistic - we understand. 
He may have said it 10 times between waiting and the bus trip.

Anyway I was getting the bus at 8:30 he was complaining that the 8:00 bus was late and that he was scheduled for the 9:00 bus.
He had said that Mears had already left him waiting before.
I informed him he was wrong and that the times were 8:30 and 9:30 for pickup - he insisted 9:00 and showed me his notes - I pointed out that his notes said 9:30
The reason I point this out is I wonder what percentage of the complains is just customer misunderstandings related to the stress of a Disney vacation

My bus came a few minutes early and they let him on the early one since there was room - no hassle at all

Pickup day - called 24 hours in advance to confirm. Bus was at 4:55 AM for an 8AM flight - they want you on a bus that is 3 hours before your flight
Be aware that the airport recommends that you be 3 hours early even for US flights as there is only one tram between the terminal and the airport.
Anyway the bus was at least 10 minutes early - but unfortunately there were two other people scheduled for that bus that did not show - so we waited until 5AM at Sapphire
I am pretty sure I watched these two get into an Uber. Going to the airport with larger bags and the Uber would not let them but the bags in the trunk - it was interesting to watch them try to fit in this tiny car.
Seemed a bit ridiculous to me - I have never used Uber and really dont want to. 

We got to the airport quickly and I was actually early enough to get on the earlier flight.
Be aware that even that early on a Sunday Morning it took about 30 minutes to get through security

So overall my experience with Mears was very good - and the price (at least for one person) was very reasonable - $21 round trip to a Disney park.
Once you have 2-3 people I'd start to look at other options - especially for the airpoty
No doubt if I had my family with me I would use Tony Hinds or another car service.

One major flaw in the system is they should get people numbers and text them that they are on the way or at the hotel.
You can call and book a Mears shuttle and you dont pay until you get on - so it lends itself to no-shows that could be quite annoying for the other folks on the shuttle.

I also wanted to mention the free shuttle to SeaWorld for the Universal Hotels.
It goes once an hour from 9AM to 11 (I think) - Park openes at 10
The shuttle goes from the main bus loop at Universal - you need to book the bus a day in advance at your hotel
It is a bit of a hassle to get over there - I had assumed it went from the hotels - but I guess this makes sense
The one bus was full - but everyone did get on
The bus returns once an hour starting at 3:30 if I recall correctly - you can take any of the buses back
Last bus is at 6:30 (Park closed at 6 that day)
A taxi would have been 20 each away according to the front desk (seems high since it is so close) - so it is a great deal


----------



## jdrum3

I am happy to be yet another satisfied customer of Tony!  I emailed him for a quote from MCO to RPR for our family of four, his rates were great, our airline was delayed, but he stayed on top of it, very prompt and courteous!  I would use Tony again in a heartbeat rather than Uber, renting a car, etc when flying into Orlando.  Look him up!


----------



## DMLAINI

Has anyone used the Mears private car service from MCO to the Universal resorts?


----------



## Figaroo

I have to give another shout out to Tony! Top notch service at a reasonable rate for our recent trip to Universal. Couldn't be happier and would book him again in a heartbeat!


----------



## DisTXMom

Can anyone tell me if they Tip Tony Hinds?  I've used a DLR driver that had tip included before.  I'll assume to tip Tony, but appreciate feedback.


----------



## Figaroo

Yes, we tipped Tony!


----------



## imprint

DisTXMom said:


> Can anyone tell me if they Tip Tony Hinds?  I've used a DLR driver that had tip included before.  I'll assume to tip Tony, but appreciate feedback.



I tip Tony (or his other driver) based on the round trip cost, but I give half on the arrival trip and half on the departure trip.  I actually tip a bit extra on the arrival trip, since I request a quick stop at the grocery store on the way to the resort.


----------



## Retroecho

We loved using uber. We only had one issue, we are a family of 6 and they sent a vehicle with space for 5. We got a refund after that. Otherwise, great service.


----------



## weluvdisneyx4

Will Uber take you from MCO and drop you off and pick you up directly at your hotel at Universal? (Cabana Bay)?


----------



## threedisprincesses

Hi Everyone!
Extended family trip to Universal, Cabana Bay, March 21-March 25. We have 11 people coming in on the 21st. Would love to use Tony, but his van only holds 10...
1. Any other recommendations for a group of 11? 
2. Anyone used VIP Express Tours?

Any information is helpful! Thanks!!!!


----------



## georgina

weluvdisneyx4 said:


> Will Uber take you from MCO and drop you off and pick you up directly at your hotel at Universal? (Cabana Bay)?



I use Lyft instead of Uber, but yes they can now pick you up at MCO. Just look back one page of this thread to see reports! I have taken Lyft from Cabana Bay to the airport. I scheduled the ride from inside CBBR in the lobby, and the driver who was rather new was sent to some back driveway. Once I went out the front door to the pickup area she found her way to me.


----------



## WonderKid

threedisprincesses said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Extended family trip to Universal, Cabana Bay, March 21-March 25. We have 11 people coming in on the 21st. Would love to use Tony, but his van only holds 10...
> 1. Any other recommendations for a group of 11?
> 2. Anyone used VIP Express Tours?
> 
> Any information is helpful! Thanks!!!!


Have you called Tony to see about options?  He may have something to offer.  On my recent trip, Tony had a family conflict the prevented him from driving our return to trip to MCO, so he arranged for another driver in a different van to transport us.


----------



## bellelinus

weluvdisneyx4 said:


> Will Uber take you from MCO and drop you off and pick you up directly at your hotel at Universal? (Cabana Bay)?



Yes, absolutely. I've used uber and lyft, and generally see what the rate and how long it will take to get picked up before deciding which one to use. Great for airport transport and for going between Universal and WDW. You can use the code e8r3a to get your first ride from Uber free.


----------



## wdwnut61

Just emailed Tony for our upcoming stay and he responded immediately. Have my pick up all set from MCO to RPH.
As always


----------



## mommakacie

I'm so far behind!  We head to Universal next Saturday and I've got a lot to get planned.  (I'm an accountant by trade, so I've just been swamped.)  Anyways, after reading lots of positives on Tony, I just emailed him and he responded within minutes.   We are booked for a pickup next Saturday from Sanford.  Hoping all goes well.  Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## pattyw

Another happy Tony Hinds customer!  I contacted him for transportation to HRH from MCO for my son, his girlfriend and her family.  He was so quick with his e-mails to me.  My son arrived yesterday. Tony called him in the morning to let him know where he'd be picked up at the airport.  Another driver picked them up and took them to HRH. They were happy with their experience.  I think I'm going to start using him as well!  No need to drive anywhere once I get to Universal!!


----------



## stenmarks

macraven said:


> Hi!
> 
> Looks like you received the correct info
> 
> We all work like a team and every one here, enjoys helping those with questions
> 
> Yes Tony Hinds is a gem!
> 
> He started out working for John and Marie in the 90's
> I had him once when he was one of their drivers
> 
> Years back he started his own company.
> 
> Since 1995 I have used all of the major private car companies
> 
> Some were very good and a few I did not give a second chance
> 
> Found Tony and stayed with him ever since
> I'm a female that travels solo for quite a few trips to Orlando each year
> When I find a company I feel secure with, I stay with them
> 
> It's not that I know everything, but once I am well pleased with a company, i have no need to switch
> 
> I'm always glad to share my personal experiences and will always try to support the small businesses in the Orlando area
> 
> Tony is cheaper than some of the companies and is on time/prompt
> 
> He parks his vehicle inside mco and you have a few steps from the carousel to his car
> There are fees to park inside mco and he does not pass this extra charge on to you
> Same with toll fees
> Both of those extra charges come out of his pocket
> 
> He tracks your flight and is aware of early arriving or delays
> 
> He or his drivers meets you at the bottom of the escalator with your last name on an iPod
> Easy to find your driver
> 
> He allows a grocery or any type of stop on the way to your hotel
> If you need two stops, he will do so if there is time
> If his schedule is open, two stops can be counted on
> 
> For picking you up to return to mco, he will arrive early but that is in his time
> 
> He will take cc if a person insists
> Most customers pay cash or other sources
> 
> This man has done more for me than I could expect from a company
> 
> Two years ago, I left my glasses at the check out cashier station at Publix
> 
> I called him hours later that night to ask if I left my glasses in his car
> 
> He checked and they were not there
> 
> But very late that night I found out he went back to the two stores to see if I left them at the stores I went in
> 
> He found them and drove to my hotel to give them to me
> 
> Would not take a tip for his time or gas
> Absolutely refused
> 
> It was my fault for losing them but he made it his job to backtrack and find them for me
> 
> This is another reason I stay with Tony
> He is a good honest man
> 
> And, he treats all his fares the same way
> 
> To comment on the question before mine, he charges I think $60 for one way only trip but charges $100 for round trip
> 
> Port and Sanford rates are higher
> 
> I get nothing from Tony for telling others about him
> I pay the same $100 for my rt fares as all others do
> 
> I just like to share my experiences and help answer questions about his service as it can be scary hiring a driver when you know nothing about them
> 
> Look around and do check out car companies
> There are a few I would trust and use if Tony was booked up and had no openings
> 
> What pleases me might not please others
> 
> I don't bash any of the companies in Orlando unless there are safety or security issues


@macraven I know I'm quoting a very old post, but I just wanted to say thank you for giving such an in-depth description of your experience!  DD10 and I will be traveling alone in June, so safety is definitely a concern .  I'm going to have to call Tony to see if he's available for our trip!


----------



## macraven

_Stenmarks, glad to help
Hope you book with him as he is a dependable person 

His rates have not changed

Tell him I said hi and will be seeing him later this year_


----------



## chrissyc72

Tony is the best! Gonna book him again for our May visit!


----------



## DonaldnDaisy5

Looking to fly into Sanford. Nonstop flight and cheaper. But struggling with how to get to resort. Does Tony offer services to Sanford? If not can anyone offer suggestions on what they did - if used Sanford? I know we could rent a car but not sure that is worth it...staying at Royal Pacific.


----------



## macraven

_Tony does Sanford 

(He also does ports)


Since I have only had my pick ups at mco, no idea of his costs for Sanford

Send him an email and ask the costs for that airport pick up _


----------



## DonaldnDaisy5

Sent an email to gmail yesterday. But waiting for response.


----------



## macraven

_Send him another email or call him.
He usually replies back within 24 hours.


Sometimes emails go into the black hole....and are never recovered._


----------



## mgpan

Several of use have emailed him only to find out that our email services changed his gmail address to yahoo.  Be sure to check and see that it's not happening to you.  When i hadn't heard from him after 24 hours i found out about this.  When i corrected it, he responded within the hour.


----------



## RJB97

Use the boats! Its the best bet!


----------



## RJB97

To get from the airport, use lyft.... they offer a $20 first time user credit and its like $18 to the hotel! Free rides!


----------



## ClapYourHands

When we went last fall, I booked the whole thing on the phone through a representative at Universal - flight, hotel, tickets, and they included shuttle transport to and from the airport.  I don't know how much it would have cost to book separately, but it was super easy, and cheaper than if I'd booked the different elements (hotel, flight, tickets) individually, so for us the shuttle was basically free.  I will say we waited quite a while for the Universal shuttle on arrival, and it was a little annoying to see at least half a dozen DME busses come and go in the meantime, but once we got on, it was very efficient getting us to Cabana Bay.


----------



## georgina

RJB97 said:


> To get from the airport, use lyft.... they offer a $20 first time user credit and its like $18 to the hotel! Free rides!



That's going to vary some. I used Lyft yesterday and my ride was $26.65.


----------



## stenmarks

macraven said:


> _Stenmarks, glad to help
> Hope you book with him as he is a dependable person
> 
> His rates have not changed
> 
> Tell him I said hi and will be seeing him later this year_


I finally emailed him today for our trip (4 weeks from today, not that I'm counting lol!).  I made sure to pass along your name, and I mentioned that he is beloved around here .

ETA: Tony's response time was a whopping 8 minutes...I'm very impressed so far!  His rate was the exact same as stated by @macraven.


----------



## KSR0330

I'm beginning to think about a May 2020 split stay beginning at a Universal Resort and the Swan.  We would need transportation from the airport to Universal, from Universal to Disney (Swan), then from the Swan to MCO.  What's the best way?  We are 5 adults with 5 large suitcases.  Is this something Tony would do or does he just do airport/cruise to hotels and back (not hotels to hotels).  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

KSR0330 said:


> I'm beginning to think about a May 2020 split stay beginning at a Universal Resort and the Swan.  We would need transportation from the airport to Universal, from Universal to Disney (Swan), then from the Swan to MCO.  What's the best way?  We are 5 adults with 5 large suitcases.  Is this something Tony would do or does he just do airport/cruise to hotels and back (not hotels to hotels).  Thanks!


_Tony does it all......
Any place in Florida and he will provide the service to transport you.

With his ten passenger vehicle, he can handle 5 adults and the suitcases.

I've even used him to pick me up while I am staying at the hotel to go to a mall and back._


----------



## KSR0330

macraven said:


> _Tony does it all......
> Any place in Florida and he will provide the service to transport you.
> 
> With his ten passenger vehicle, he can handle 5 adults and the suitcases.
> 
> I've even used him to pick me up while I am staying at the hotel to go to a mall and back._



That's great to know, thanks! Can you tell me approximately how much it might cost for each ride?


----------



## stenmarks

KSR0330 said:


> That's great to know, thanks! Can you tell me approximately how much it might cost for each ride?


I've scheduled a round-trip from MCO to Universal in June, and the price I was quoted (not including tip) was $100.  I don't know how much it would cost to add the transfer...maybe another $50?


----------



## KSR0330

stenmarks said:


> I've scheduled a round-trip from MCO to Universal in June, and the price I was quoted (not including tip) was $100. I don't know how much it would cost to add the transfer...maybe another $50?



Thanks!


----------



## McFlea

I love these boards.  After reading the amazing reviews of Tony, I couldn't resist.  I emailed him on Saturday and he replied in 16 minutes!  Price quoted for myself and my mom was exactly as has been stated in previous posts.  For $28 more than the SuperStar Shuttle, it seems to be a no-brainer.  I told him he comes highly recommended here.  I'm looking forward to meeting him, or one of his drivers, in November.


----------



## pattyw

McFlea said:


> I love these boards.  After reading the amazing reviews of Tony, I couldn't resist.  I emailed him on Saturday and he replied in 16 minutes!  Price quoted for myself and my mom was exactly as has been stated in previous posts.  For $28 more than the SuperStar Shuttle, it seems to be a no-brainer.  I told him he comes highly recommended here.  I'm looking forward to meeting him, or one of his drivers, in November.



We used Tony last week and met Ron on our trip from MCO to Sapphire Falls. We met Tony (YAY!) on the return trip.  He arrived at our hotel 15 minutes early!


----------



## jump00

We used Florida Towncar Services last July and they were amazing and the best price!!!!  JC  - the owner - gave us a discount since we mentioned we found him in the Birnbaum's guidebook.  He doesn't only do Disney drop offs - but Universal too.  ( the discount isn't just for Disney guests)  I would not hesitate to use him again - he tells the most amazing stories about Disney.


----------



## stenmarks

McFlea said:


> I love these boards.  After reading the amazing reviews of Tony, I couldn't resist.  I emailed him on Saturday and he replied in 16 minutes!  Price quoted for myself and my mom was exactly as has been stated in previous posts.  For $28 more than the SuperStar Shuttle, it seems to be a no-brainer.  I told him he comes highly recommended here.  I'm looking forward to meeting him, or one of his drivers, in November.





pattyw said:


> We used Tony last week and met Ron on our trip from MCO to Sapphire Falls. We met Tony (YAY!) on the return trip.  He arrived at our hotel 15 minutes early!



I agree, I can't wait to meet him (and/or his team)!  They're like celebrities around here!


----------



## McFlea

Curious question - what does Tony drive?  I have seen the van on his website, but I also know he has other drivers.  Do they all drive similar vans, or for small parties of 2, might they be in a car?  I don't really care what it is, I was just wondering.  I'm so excited to go, I can't stop thinking about details!


----------



## macraven

_He drives a ten passenger vehicle no matter if it is only one passenger 

His other drivers also can carry many peeps but those vehicles are not the large vehicles 

Don’t know if any of his drivers using a basic car_


----------



## SwanVT2

Can someone please confirm if the Loews resorts at Uni provide transport to and from the airport included the hotel rate? Thank you.


----------



## macraven

_Transportation from the Loews hotels to the airport is available for a fee

_


----------



## tinkerbell1112

macraven said:


> _Yes, Tony will take last minute reservations
> 
> aobh607@gmail.com
> 
> 407 406 9093
> 
> If you call, leave a message
> He usually does not answer his phone while driving
> 
> But, he will call you back
> Tony has a 24/7 transportation service
> 
> Tell him I said "hey"...._


I am assuming all this contact info is still ok?  Glad I found this. We are a party of 9 just starting to book things and been wondering what our best options would be.  Usually we drive to Florida but this is a quick trip so we are flying


----------



## macraven

_Yes
The contact info is still the same

If you have a lot of luggage for the 9 people, let Tony know that

He can bring something with him to handle the luggage 

_


----------



## Iheoma

I’ve previously used a car service for transportation between MCO and PBH. But reading these boards I’m unclear. Is it possible now to use Uber or Lyft (regular Uber, not the more expensive Uber) for transportation? If so, can anyone share typical costs. The last time we visited was May 2016.


----------



## macraven

Yes


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Yes, now regular Uber drivers are picking up at MCO.  Just make sure you get your luggage and head downstairs before calling them, they arrive pretty quickly as they hang out pretty close to the airport.  They pick you up around the same area as the cabs, unlike the Uber Black cars that pick you up with the other livery vehicles.


----------



## Iheoma

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Yes, now regular Uber drivers are picking up at MCO.  Just make sure you get your luggage and head downstairs before calling them, they arrive pretty quickly as they hang out pretty close to the airport.  They pick you up around the same area as the cabs, unlike the Uber Black cars that pick you up with the other livery vehicles.


 

Thanks for the this info. Thanks as well Macraven


----------



## macraven




----------



## left210

How much is it from Sanford to UO resorts round trip?


----------



## macraven

_You plan on private car service or car rental?_


----------



## Cheshire73

Another fan of Tony Hinds here.  We used his service February 2018 to go from AKL to Universal's Royal pacific resort (with a stop at Publix on the way) and then from Royal pacific to the airport 2 days later. He has a wonderful personality and is very friendly and accommodating.  We liked him so much, we used his service last week from MCO to Port Canaveral (with a stop at Publix), Port Canaveral to Univeral's Portofino Bay (with another stop at Publix) and then from Portofino Bay to the airport.  We have another Universal trip planned for February 2019 and will be using his service again, no question.  He's a gem!


----------



## DMLAINI

Has anyone used the Universal shuttle and if so, how was your experience?


----------



## macraven

DMLAINI said:


> Has anyone used the Universal shuttle and if so, how was your experience?


_There have been a couple of threads earlier this year about that shuttle bus 

Use the search button and they should 
show up 

I can’t remember all type / details from what posters listed in them

I used the Star shuttle before but it was many years ago _


----------



## JAMIESMITH

Do any if the shuttles offer a car seat or do we need to bring our own?


----------



## left210

FYI - we booked with Tony Hinds for next week and it is $190 round trip from Sanford airport to Cabana Bay.


----------



## Sue M

DMLAINI said:


> Has anyone used the Universal shuttle and if so, how was your experience?


I’d like to know too!


----------



## sandam1

Sue M said:


> I’d like to know too!



Terrible! Don't, just don't!

I used it a few years ago on a quick budget trip. The trip to Universal was okay (although we had to wait for the van and stop at one other hotel before ours). The trip to the airport was a nightmare. They finally got there to pick me up less than 1 hour before my flight and after three panicked phone calls to their "service center." The worst part was that no one seemed especially disturbed by my experience. Then I looked up the reviews of them and realized why. The Superstar shuttle is NOT run by Universal so there is no one "in charge" of guest satisfaction. 

From then on, I vowed that I would spend the extra money and use Tony Hinds. It is worth it for my piece of mind. Plus Tony is a rare gem and having him meet us at the airport is like meeting an old friend.


----------



## Sue M

sandam1 said:


> Terrible! Don't, just don't!
> 
> I used it a few years ago on a quick budget trip. The trip to Universal was okay (although we had to wait for the van and stop at one other hotel before ours). The trip to the airport was a nightmare. They finally got there to pick me up less than 1 hour before my flight and after three panicked phone calls to their "service center." The worst part was that no one seemed especially disturbed by my experience. Then I looked up the reviews of them and realized why. The Superstar shuttle is NOT run by Universal so there is no one "in charge" of guest satisfaction.
> 
> From then on, I vowed that I would spend the extra money and use Tony Hinds. It is worth it for my piece of mind. Plus Tony is a rare gem and having him meet us at the airport is like meeting an old friend.


Sounds like a car service is the way to go. I’ve used Quicksilver once.  
I’ll never use regular taxis in Orlando again. Half of them are gypsy cabs. You have to know in advance how much it should cost to get to your destination or you get ripped off.


----------



## pattyw

We just returned from our trip and used Tony Hinds for our transportation.  He is truly a gem! After we landed, storms moved in with lightning. It took over 2 hours to get our bags. Tony waited patiently with us- monitoring the local radar! His other driver was with another family who also waited for their bags to be unloaded. 

On departure day, Tony was at our hotel 1/2 hour early- he texted us he was there and no hurry to meet him - we had plenty of time to get to the airport. He's always waiting for you with a smile!!


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> We just returned from our trip and used Tony Hinds for our transportation.  He is truly a gem! After we landed, storms moved in with lightning. It took over 2 hours to get our bags. Tony waited patiently with us- monitoring the local radar! His other driver was with another family who also waited for their bags to be unloaded.
> 
> On departure day, Tony was at our hotel 1/2 hour early- he texted us he was there and no hurry to meet him - we had plenty of time to get to the airport. He's always waiting for you with a smile!!



How much does he charge RT?  Is grocery stop included?


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> How much does he charge RT?  Is grocery stop included?



We paid $100 r/t from MCO to HRH. Yes- he will stop at a grocery store and it's included in the price!


----------



## Suprachica79

Also note that does not include tip, so more like $120-$130 if you are a decent human being


----------



## EveDallas

sandam1 said:


> Terrible! Don't, just don't!
> 
> I used it a few years ago on a quick budget trip. The trip to Universal was okay (although we had to wait for the van and stop at one other hotel before ours). The trip to the airport was a nightmare. They finally got there to pick me up less than 1 hour before my flight and after three panicked phone calls to their "service center." The worst part was that no one seemed especially disturbed by my experience. Then I looked up the reviews of them and realized why. The Superstar shuttle is NOT run by Universal so there is no one "in charge" of guest satisfaction.
> 
> From then on, I vowed that I would spend the extra money and use Tony Hinds. It is worth it for my piece of mind. Plus Tony is a rare gem and having him meet us at the airport is like meeting an old friend.



Tony is just awesome! Seeing him at the airport feels like the real start of our vacation.


----------



## tony67

On my recent trip I used the Universal Superstar shuttle  - it worked just fine and it was $15 each way
You also pick up your tickets at the airport so you are ready to go to the parks from there

The bus is a little beat up compared to the Mears shuttles but it only goes to Universal hotels which is a plus - with the Mears shuttle you could stop at 2 or 3 random hotels before you get to yours
BTW: I am pretty sure, much like all buses in Orlando including Magic Express, Superstar Shuttle it is run by Mears

Also - kind of odd - the driver from the airport was listing to some small local political show from Utah - really not a welcome to Universal at all

On the way back the shuttle was a minute or two early and there were no issues - the driver was very friendly and played standard music - but again nothing Universal themed

Universal really needs to do something to compete with Disney in this aspect - I guess they just dont have the volume - but something a little more professional with welcome and departure videos and not having to book a package to take advantage of it would be much better

In future I'll just use Mears as a solo traveler - you also get access to a cheaper Universal to Disney (and other) day trips as an add on when you book directly with them as well.
If I had family with me I would definitely use Tony Hinds based on what I have hard about him for several years


----------



## pattyw

tony67 said:


> not having to book a package to take advantage of it would be much better



We booked this transportation with a room only reservation.  I know on the website it says with a package, but I called and added it with no problem.  We were happy as well with this service.



tony67 said:


> If I had family with me I would definitely use Tony Hinds based on what I have hard about him for several years



Tony is wonderful!! Great service and such a special man!


----------



## cruiser21

I'm curious why people spend hundreds on a car service when you can Uber for 35.00 dollars?


----------



## Mysteryincorp

cruiser21 said:


> I'm curious why people spend hundreds on a car service when you can Uber for 35.00 dollars?



I don’t. I spend $15 more (than Uber) to book a car service. I was originally traveling with just my daughter and mom and felt more comfortable booking Tony. I knew he would help me with my bags, I can book ahead of time and I know exactly where he will be and if I’m late early he will be there. $15 more for convenience and my piece of mind was worth it. It’s only $15 more?
I’m also booking a car service when we arrive at my home airport. It will be late and the extra $ was worth it....I think it will end up being about $18 more than Uber. Also worth it


----------



## EveDallas

cruiser21 said:


> I'm curious why people spend hundreds on a car service when you can Uber for 35.00 dollars?



I pay roughly 30 dollars more by using Tony than I would with Uber. For that $30, I get someone who meets me at baggage claim, helps with the luggage, is friendly and personable, and most importantly, the peace of mind of having a ride with someone I trust versus a complete stranger.


----------



## Disney Addicted

We will be booking with Tony for our trip as well.  If it was just two of us, I'd use Uber.  But it will be 4 of us with suitcases and bags.  He gets great reviews here.  We'd love a grocery store stop.  Considering we would have to book XL Uber to get to Universal and back to the airport again, it would be a similiar or only slightly more to book with Tony.


----------



## sandam1

cruiser21 said:


> I'm curious why people spend hundreds on a car service when you can Uber for 35.00 dollars?



As other people have mentioned, it is about $50 more (including the tip) to use Tony than to use Uber. When I consider that I get a grocery stop with that (hence saving $$$ on breakfast and alcohol), financially it is a draw.

However, that is only half of it. Through the past few years, meeting Tony (or one of his drivers) at the airport is like a huge "welcome to vacation" for me and feels incredibly luxurious. You have a driver that meets you at luggage claim, helps you with your bags, and you get to head directly out to their van that is parked nearby. Flight delay, super stupid early or late flight - they are there for you.

But there is more to it! When you are one of Tony's clients, you get service that can't be beat. Example - on my last trip, there was an issue with our return trip to the airport. There was an accident on the highway and Tony was running late to pick us up. He called me to let me know and said to take a taxi as he didn't want us waiting for him AND he had another pick-up at the airport that he didn't want to be late for. It was fine, things happen! I called for a Lyft (I had the app on my phone since we used to/from Disney for a Halloween party) and it was there within a few minutes. The driver was okay, but it was a simple transaction to him. There was no conversation, no personality. The whole time Tony kept in contact with me via text to make sure that we had transportation and he was going to meet us at the airport. When we got there, he was waiting for us, took our bags inside and made sure that we were okay. THAT is customer service and someone who CARES and why people rave about him on this board. Also, despite arguing with him (or trying to), he refunded our entire trip including the tip that I gave for the trip to the hotel. He totally did NOT have to that (and he will be getting some of it back the next time we see him).

For my upcoming January trip to Universal, we are going to wind up renting a car (we have two 3:30 a.m. trips to Disney for races) and one of the hardest things about it is going to be not seeing Tony waiting for us at the airport.


----------



## Emmas_mom

I just booked Tony for our upcoming trip.  Thank you to everyone who recommended him.  I am happy that we will have a van to ourselves and also get a grocery stop for even less than booking through Universal.  I believe I read that on here that I give him (or the pick up driver) only 1/2 of the intended gratuity because someone else may pick us up at the end of the trip, is that true?  I want to do what everyone else does. And do you tip 20% or 30%.  I am more inclined to do 30%.

Thanks!


----------



## pattyw

Emmas_mom said:


> I just booked Tony for our upcoming trip.  Thank you to everyone who recommended him.  I am happy that we will have a van to ourselves and also get a grocery stop for even less than booking through Universal.  I believe I read that on here that I give him (or the pick up driver) only 1/2 of the intended gratuity because someone else may pick us up at the end of the trip, is that true?  I want to do what everyone else does. And do you tip 20% or 30%.  I am more inclined to do 30%.
> 
> Thanks!



I tip both ways because you can get a different driver. I tip around 30-35%.  I think Tony's service is amazing and like the other posters said, he's a wonderful man! He waited at the airport with us for over two hours on our September trip. Lightning halted the bags from being unloaded from the plane. He happily stayed with us.


----------



## jerseygal

pattyw said:


> We paid $100 r/t from MCO to HRH. Yes- he will stop at a grocery store and it's included in the price!


Thank you for the information on pricing. Guess Uber would be about half, but for those not comfortable with Uber, great to know a reliable service!


----------



## Mysteryincorp

jerseygal said:


> Thank you for the information on pricing. Guess Uber would be about half, but for those not comfortable with Uber, great to know a reliable service!



Uber was actually about $80 for us RT as we had luggage, 3 adults and one child so we had to get an XL and then with tip it was almost $90.
I agree with PP, if it was just me and my husband I would probably get an Uber and save the extra few bucks but with over two or three people (with luggage) Tony just makes the most sense economically.


----------



## macraven

_When I do a 3 leg ride, I tip each driver
30%

Tony does not do the night shift and I usually get Ron during that time period

I tip him 35% when I have a 2:00 am pick up
On my return flight in October, the delta counter was not open at 2:30 am

Ron went into the terminal with me and found an employee to get info on why the delta counter was not staffed

He stayed with me until he knew when an employee would be there

He did not leave me until he was aware staff was on their way

You don’t find many companies that the employee will go the extra mile to help like this_


----------



## tjmw2727

Just back from a solo long weekend trip and I used the Superstar shuttle, I wasn't in a hurry and it was reasonably priced for just one person.
Booked a room only reservation, wasn't asked about a package.

Check in at the airport was pleasant and the shuttle was waiting once I went outside.  After boarding the van we left in about 5 minutes and stopped at HRH, Cabana beach and then Safire falls where I was staying.  Driver was quiet and courteous, helpful with the bags and put on a family friendly movie on the TV.

Similar trip on the outbound, I left from HRH, the van was on time and stopped at Cabana Bay on the way to the airport.  Pickup was 2 3/4 hours prior to my flight departure time. 

I will be using a town car for my next two trips as there will be 3 of us and we want the grocery stop but with a party of one or two I would try the shuttle again.


----------



## staceychev

tony67 said:


> Universal really needs to do something to compete with Disney in this aspect - I guess they just dont have the volume - but something a little more professional with welcome and departure videos and not having to book a package to take advantage of it would be much better



My only experience with the Magic Express was pretty lame - we waited almost two hours in really long lines at the airport to finally get on our bus. Even with the aspect of it being "free transportation," I don't think I'd use ME again. I'd rather pay the money to get my vacation going right away!


----------



## tony67

staceychev said:


> My only experience with the Magic Express was pretty lame - we waited almost two hours in really long lines at the airport to finally get on our bus. Even with the aspect of it being "free transportation," I don't think I'd use ME again. I'd rather pay the money to get my vacation going right away!


That's never been my experience, but I never go at peak and I could see it being pretty crazy in peak season - it is really nice to have your bags delivered to the room and not wait for them at the carousel - that can take quite a while even in the off season.


----------



## staceychev

tony67 said:


> That's never been my experience, but I never go at peak and I could see it being pretty crazy in peak season - it is really nice to have your bags delivered to the room and not wait for them at the carousel - that can take quite a while even in the off season.


The baggage thing might be the difference - we're a carry-on family! Our trip started the very end of September. So, yes, busy because of Food/Wine and MNSSHP, but not what I'd think of as peak.


----------



## cerberus

When you request a grocery store stop with Tony, which grocery store do you stop at? I was just wondering if that grocery store had a service where you xiukd order ahead of time and have it waiting for you to pick up


----------



## macraven

_I use the Publix in a strip area near UO

Tony will stop wherever you want

It is your choice_


----------



## greypilgrim76

Fwiw, I just emailed Tony to request a quote for round-trip transport from MCO to Hard Rock with a stop at Publix on the way to the hotel. He replied in less than five minutes with a quote of $100, and asked for my flight info and cell number. I sent it, and he sent a confirmation within two minutes. I've never met him, but I kind of like him already.


----------



## ruthies12

I just used him on my trip earlier this month on the recommendations of people on these boards and I was very happy with his service!   He's a nice guy, but most importantly he's a careful driver who knows where he is going!!



greypilgrim76 said:


> Fwiw, I just emailed Tony to request a quote for round-trip transport from MCO to Hard Rock with a stop at Publix on the way to the hotel. He replied in less than five minutes with a quote of $100, and asked for my flight info and cell number. I sent it, and he sent a confirmation within two minutes. I've never met him, but I kind of like him already.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

greypilgrim76 said:


> Fwiw, I just emailed Tony to request a quote for round-trip transport from MCO to Hard Rock with a stop at Publix on the way to the hotel. He replied in less than five minutes with a quote of $100, and asked for my flight info and cell number. I sent it, and he sent a confirmation within two minutes. I've never met him, but I kind of like him already.


ditto this.  we have him scheduled for January and we had the same customer service experience


----------



## tinkerbell1112

macraven said:


> _I use the Publix in a strip area near UO
> 
> Tony will stop wherever you want
> 
> It is your choice_


this is the store I believe we will be stopping at in January.  My DH has googled it and saw there is also a liquor store nearby...is it feasible for part of our adult party to run to the store while another part runs there?  in other words, are they close enough for this to happen do you know?  We want to respect the amount of time we have scheduled to stop as much as we can by doing it this way if possible. Thank you.


----------



## macraven

_Yes they are very close to each other

I hit both those places when using Tony

Probably a 3 minute walk from one place to the other_


----------



## tinkerbell1112

macraven said:


> _Yes they are very close to each other
> 
> I hit both those places when using Tony
> 
> Probably a 3 minute walk from one place to the other_


thanks!!


----------



## kim31kim

ruthies12 said:


> I just used him on my trip earlier this month on the recommendations of people on these boards and I was very happy with his service!   He's a nice guy, but most importantly he's a careful driver who knows where he is going!!


This is exactly why we are going with Tony instead of a random taxi/Uber/Lyft driver...  he has a proven safety record and that makes me feel much more comfortable knowing that ahead of time.  We took a cab once to the cruise port and Ive never been so scared in all my life.  Never again.



tinkerbell1112 said:


> this is the store I believe we will be stopping at in January.  My DH has googled it and saw there is also a liquor store nearby...is it feasible for part of our adult party to run to the store while another part runs there?  in other words, are they close enough for this to happen do you know?  We want to respect the amount of time we have scheduled to stop as much as we can by doing it this way if possible. Thank you.


  We did this...  DH went to the liquor store and I went to the publix and we met back at the car.   They are VERY close to each other.


----------



## kim31kim

Can someone tell me where Tony's van will be parked?   The last time we were in orlando we went with Tiffany Town Car (which we liked) and they picked us up in an area reserved for private cars, or so it seemed.

Also, if any of you know Tony you might want to let him know that his website contact email links to his yahoo email address, not his gmail address as the link is titled.   I didn't notice until I didn't hear back from him and looked again.  I assume it used to be a yahoo email address and he wanted to change it on the website but it only change the name of the link, not the destination.    Once I emailed him at gmail he replied right back immediately.


----------



## macraven

_Tony will meet you at the luggage carousel
When you book with him, he will ask about your flight info 
He tracks his fares flights and will probably beat you to the luggage carousel 

If you describe your luggage to him, he will pick your items up from the carousel 

Tony only uses the gmail account
He changed from the yahoo address about 3 years back

Tony parks inside the airport so it’s just a few minutes walk to his vehicle once your luggage is picked up


I’m sure you will enjoy Tony’s transportation services

He is an awesome man!_


----------



## ottawamom

pattyw said:


> We booked this transportation with a room only reservation.  I know on the website it says with a package, but I called and added it with no problem.  We were happy as well with this service.



Just to clarify. You were able to book the SuperStar shuttle with a room only reservation? I just did online chat with them and they said it was only available to those who booked a package. I don't need tickets and I prefer the flexibility of a room only reservation. 

If I call to add the shuttle will my reservation change from room only to a package?

Insight greatly appreciated.


----------



## pattyw

ottawamom said:


> Just to clarify. You were able to book the SuperStar shuttle with a room only reservation? I just did online chat with them and they said it was only available to those who booked a package. I don't need tickets and I prefer the flexibility of a room only reservation.
> 
> If I call to add the shuttle will my reservation change from room only to a package?
> 
> Insight greatly appreciated.



Yes we always do a room only and I called the phone number for the super star shuttle and booked it with them. I still had a room only reservation- just paid the per person charge for the shuttle.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks that's great news. Do you happen to have the # for the Super Star Shuttle handy or does this look like the # 1-800-711-0080


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I use the Publix in a strip area near UO
> 
> Tony will stop wherever you want
> 
> It is your choice_


Love Publix. Only Florida grocery I’ll shop in besides Trader Joes. Indian River OJ <3 and their Key Lime Pie, yum.  The best.


----------



## macraven

_I have a Publix that is a 4 minute drive from my house

Great store!
_


----------



## DisneyMom93

pattyw said:


> We paid $100 r/t from MCO to HRH. Yes- he will stop at a grocery store and it's included in the price!


Tony is $100 ROUND TRIP from MCO to Hard Rock Hotel?  I thought I read somewhere he's $100 ONE WAY.


----------



## macraven

DisneyMom93 said:


> Tony is $100 ROUND TRIP from MCO to Hard Rock Hotel?  I thought I read somewhere he's $100 ONE WAY.



_Tony does not charge $100 one way 

From MCO to Disney or universal or a hotel in Orlando, he charges $100 for a round trip set up_


----------



## DisneyMom93

macraven said:


> _Tony does not charge $100 one way
> 
> From MCO to Disney or universal or a hotel in Orlando, he charges $100 for a round trip set up_


Thank you! Tony it is!


----------



## pattyw

DisneyMom93 said:


> Tony is $100 ROUND TRIP from MCO to Hard Rock Hotel?  I thought I read somewhere he's $100 ONE WAY.





macraven said:


> _Tony does not charge $100 one way
> 
> From MCO to Disney or universal or a hotel in Orlando, he charges $100 for a round trip set up_





DisneyMom93 said:


> Thank you! Tony it is!



Yes- $100 round trip!


----------



## kim31kim

How much tip for Tony? And do you split it up? We are using him in Feb


----------



## DisneyMom93

kim31kim said:


> How much tip for Tony? And do you split it up? We are using him in Feb


By split it up do you mean if you’re giving him 20% tip then give him only 10% to hotel and 10% back to airport? Good question.

Personally from the thread he sounds like he is worth 25-30% tip just because his price seems so reasonable for what he does.

But I could understand most giving him standard 20%. But I’m one of those people that add a few more bucks to a tip, and tip based on the total amount including tax. I tend to feel like what’s just a couple of dollars more to me could be a huge difference to people who work for tips. Although when someone actually owns the business 20% is probably more appropriate.


----------



## martikus

kim31kim said:


> How much tip for Tony? And do you split it up? We are using him in Feb



We did 20% and pretended each way was $50 so did $10 each time.  I was worried if we waited until end it would be a different driver and I’d be kicking myself for waiting to tip.


----------



## macraven

_Tipping can be a difficult subject here

I always tip when service has been acceptable (20%)

But I over tip many times when service is outstanding and he does more than just drive for me

Car service, restaurants, etc 

Since Orlando is a vacation destination for many, I over tip when I have Tony or his driver Ron

I have used Tony for years and he feels more like family than just a business man with transportation service 

I first met him when he worked for John and Marie back in 1992

I had him as a driver and he was very considerate to me and a very sharp driver

I always felt secure in his car as he never took chances when driving in traffic

When he started his own company, I went with him

About 6 or 7 years ago, I thought I left my Maui Jim sunglasses in his car
Or I thought I did

I called him once I checked into my Disney hotel and asked if I left them on the seat 

He checked the car and they were not there
Later that night he went to Publix and the liquor store to check if I left them there

He called me the next day and said he found them at Publix as it was turned in at the office there

Tony in between fares, dropped them off to me at my hotel

He refused to take gift money from me for returning them

I truly wanted to give him $40 as he wasted his gas backtracking to places he took me the day before 

Tony said he treats all his fares as family and could not take the gift money

He is an honest man just trying to make a living and always does the right thing

I as so thrilled he found my Maui Jim glasses as I had paid $385 for them to take on that trip

I told him he wasted his gas going to two different stores and he needed to be reimbursed for his gas

He refused to take that gift money
He said it was the right thing to do to help others 

The man is honest 

Tony is not a rich man but he provides excellent service for all

He is dependable always

Once you have used him a few times it would be difficult to change companies

I have used drivers since I started going to Disney back in 1991

When I used tony I knew he was a keeeper

He takes pride driving a clean nice vehicle and always honors a faires request

The man is a gem

I’m sure his company will be around for many years 

Tony is a gem!_


----------



## kim31kim

macraven said:


> _Tipping can be a difficult subject here
> 
> I always tip when service has been acceptable (20%)
> 
> But I over tip many times when service is outstanding and he does more than just drive for me
> 
> Car service, restaurants, etc
> 
> Since Orlando is a vacation destination for many, I over tip when I have Tony or his driver Ron
> 
> I have used Tony for years and he feels more like family than just a business man with transportation service
> 
> I first met him when he worked for John and Marie back in 1992
> 
> I had him as a driver and he was very considerate to me and a very sharp driver
> 
> I always felt secure in his car as he never took chances when driving in traffic
> 
> When he started his own company, I went with him
> 
> About 6 or 7 years ago, I thought I left my Maui Jim sunglasses in his car
> Or I thought I did
> 
> I called him once I checked into my Disney hotel and asked if I left them on the seat
> 
> He checked the car and they were not there
> Later that night he went to Publix and the liquor store to check if I left them there
> 
> He called me the next day and said he found them at Publix as it was turned in at the office there
> 
> Tony in between fares, dropped them off to me at my hotel
> 
> He refused to take gift money from me for returning them
> 
> I truly wanted to give him $40 as he wasted his gas backtracking to places he took me the day before
> 
> Tony said he treats all his fares as family and could not take the gift money
> 
> He is an honest man just trying to make a living and always does the right thing
> 
> I as so thrilled he found my Maui Jim glasses as I had paid $385 for them to take on that trip
> 
> I told him he wasted his gas going to two different stores and he needed to be reimbursed for his gas
> 
> He refused to take that gift money
> He said it was the right thing to do to help others
> 
> The man is honest
> 
> Tony is not a rich man but he provides excellent service for all
> 
> He is dependable always
> 
> Once you have used him a few times it would be difficult to change companies
> 
> I have used drivers since I started going to Disney back in 1991
> 
> When I used tony I knew he was a keeeper
> 
> He takes pride driving a clean nice vehicle and always honors a faires request
> 
> The man is a gem
> 
> I’m sure his company will be around for many years
> 
> Tony is a gem!_


Wow what an incredibly nice thing for him to do!!


----------



## Ejb123

macraven said:


> _Tipping can be a difficult subject here
> 
> I always tip when service has been acceptable (20%)
> 
> But I over tip many times when service is outstanding and he does more than just drive for me
> 
> Car service, restaurants, etc
> 
> Since Orlando is a vacation destination for many, I over tip when I have Tony or his driver Ron
> 
> I have used Tony for years and he feels more like family than just a business man with transportation service
> 
> I first met him when he worked for John and Marie back in 1992
> 
> I had him as a driver and he was very considerate to me and a very sharp driver
> 
> I always felt secure in his car as he never took chances when driving in traffic
> 
> When he started his own company, I went with him
> 
> About 6 or 7 years ago, I thought I left my Maui Jim sunglasses in his car
> Or I thought I did
> 
> I called him once I checked into my Disney hotel and asked if I left them on the seat
> 
> He checked the car and they were not there
> Later that night he went to Publix and the liquor store to check if I left them there
> 
> He called me the next day and said he found them at Publix as it was turned in at the office there
> 
> Tony in between fares, dropped them off to me at my hotel
> 
> He refused to take gift money from me for returning them
> 
> I truly wanted to give him $40 as he wasted his gas backtracking to places he took me the day before
> 
> Tony said he treats all his fares as family and could not take the gift money
> 
> He is an honest man just trying to make a living and always does the right thing
> 
> I as so thrilled he found my Maui Jim glasses as I had paid $385 for them to take on that trip
> 
> I told him he wasted his gas going to two different stores and he needed to be reimbursed for his gas
> 
> He refused to take that gift money
> He said it was the right thing to do to help others
> 
> The man is honest
> 
> Tony is not a rich man but he provides excellent service for all
> 
> He is dependable always
> 
> Once you have used him a few times it would be difficult to change companies
> 
> I have used drivers since I started going to Disney back in 1991
> 
> When I used tony I knew he was a keeeper
> 
> He takes pride driving a clean nice vehicle and always honors a faires request
> 
> The man is a gem
> 
> I’m sure his company will be around for many years
> 
> Tony is a gem!_



We have used Tony’s services many times and he is one the most competent, reliable and safe drivers I have ever had the pleasure of using. We book him every time we visit Orlando from the UK and he has never let us down and it is true that he treats all his fares as family. We tip him above the 20% (we also bring him some Yorkshire tee) and are happy to do so as You correctly state the man is a true Gem. 

He also speaks very fondly of you as he once asked me how I found out about his service from the UK, I said that I had read your and others review on this board about his services. 

I would recommend him 100%...


----------



## lebeau

Can someone send me Tony's contact info?  I would like to see if we can book him for Spring Break.  Thanks!


----------



## Sue M

lebeau said:


> Can someone send me Tony's contact info?  I would like to see if we can book him for Spring Break.  Thanks!


aobh607@gmail.com


----------



## lebeau

Sue M said:


> aobh607@gmail.com



Thanks.  Got in touch and we will be riding with him over Spring Break!


----------



## macraven

lebeau said:


> Thanks.  Got in touch and we will be riding with him over Spring Break!



_Tell him I said “hey”!

If you get Ron, one of his drivers you will enjoy him

Tony tries to do at least one leg of a fare for everyone

He enjoys meeting newbies that use company _


----------



## lebeau

macraven said:


> _Tell him I said “hey”!
> 
> If you get Ron, one of his drivers you will enjoy him
> 
> Tony tries to do at least one leg of a fare for everyone
> 
> He enjoys meeting newbies that use company _



Will do.  My expectations have been raised pretty high but I think they will be met.


----------



## G719

lebeau said:


> Will do.  My expectations have been raised pretty high but I think they will be met.



Tony is the best.  My husband was so worried about how we would get to universal without renting a car.  He's completely against using uber.  In 1994 he took an $80 cab ride from the airport to an offsite hotel for disney where the guy took them on an extra long route.  So he's a little untrusting and maybe slightly paranoid.  He was so pleased with Tony's service and has passed his name on to some of our friends at home that are frequent orlando visitors.


----------



## Sue M

G719 said:


> Tony is the best.  My husband was so worried about how we would get to universal without renting a car.  He's completely against using uber.  In 1994 he took an $80 cab ride from the airport to an offsite hotel for disney where the guy took them on an extra long route.  So he's a little untrusting and maybe slightly paranoid.  He was so pleased with Tony's service and has passed his name on to some of our friends at home that are frequent orlando visitors.


I won’t take a cab in Orlando. They seem quite unregulated and try to take advantage of tourists. I think Uber/Lyft type companies work on flat rate. Different from regular cabs. Someone can correct me if I’m wrong, we don’t have this in my city. So I’ve never used Uber. I have app downloaded to my phone for Orlando incase I use them. 
I won’t use Uber for long trips, to get me to MCO I booked Tony!  But for short local trip to a restaurant etc, I’d try Uber.


----------



## sandam1

We just got back from Orlando and for this trip we needed to rent a car for our 4 a.m. trips from Universal to runDisney. I will admit more than a touch of sadness to not having Tony waiting for us at the baggage claim area when we got to the airport. He has become such a part of our trips to Orlando.


----------



## bchbetha

Sue M said:


> I won’t take a cab in Orlando. They seem quite unregulated and try to take advantage of tourists. I think Uber/Lyft type companies work on flat rate. Different from regular cabs. Someone can correct me if I’m wrong, we don’t have this in my city. So I’ve never used Uber. I have app downloaded to my phone for Orlando incase I use them.
> I won’t use Uber for long trips, to get me to MCO I booked Tony!  But for short local trip to a restaurant etc, I’d try Uber.


You open the app, choose your destination, it shows you a fare range. IF you agree to the quote then confirm. You can monitor the car’s approach so you know when to be ready to go. Super easy.


----------



## georgina

I have used cabs a few times to/from MCO, before rideshares existed or were not allowed to pick up there. Now I use Lyft because it is less expensive than a cab.


----------



## Andrea

Last May we used lyft and they were great drivers. My trip in March I’m planning on using lyft again


----------



## johnnyr

Andrea said:


> Last May we used lyft and they were great drivers. My trip in March I’m planning on using lyft again



We are 4 adults with luggage (4 carry-on's - 4 checked) going from MCO to Hard Rock for 4 days then on to Disney. Don't want to rent a car. Seriously considering taking either Lyft or Uber but never used either service. Does Lyft and Uber allow luggage and could we get all 4 of us with luggage in the same vehicle with a grocery stop?


----------



## Andrea

I’m not sure it. It’s was just two of us and we just carry backpacks no other luggage with us. 


johnnyr said:


> We are 4 adults with luggage (4 carry-on's - 4 checked) going from MCO to Hard Rock for 4 days then on to Disney. Don't want to rent a car. Seriously considering taking either Lyft or Uber but never used either service. Does Lyft and Uber allow luggage and could we get all 4 of us with luggage in the same vehicle with a grocery stop?


----------



## georgina

johnnyr said:


> We are 4 adults with luggage (4 carry-on's - 4 checked) going from MCO to Hard Rock for 4 days then on to Disney. Don't want to rent a car. Seriously considering taking either Lyft or Uber but never used either service. Does Lyft and Uber allow luggage and could we get all 4 of us with luggage in the same vehicle with a grocery stop?



Lyft and Uber drivers drive their own cars, and while I have sometimes had bigger cars, it is not guaranteed. Try Uber XL, those are the bigger cars.


----------



## Aela

What does the grocery stop with Tony include?  Do we need to setup a pre-ordered online grocery somewhere so we can pick it up as we pass by?  

Sorry i’m confused.


----------



## macraven

_He will stop at any grocery store, liquor store or wherever you want to use 

Walgreens, Walmart ... any store 

He gives you a free 30 minute stop time for any store you desire 

I usually go to the Publix that is close to UO
I always buy a case of water and some snack items

Let him know in advance if you want a grocery stop 

_


----------



## Meldev

johnnyr said:


> We are 4 adults with luggage (4 carry-on's - 4 checked) going from MCO to Hard Rock for 4 days then on to Disney. Don't want to rent a car. Seriously considering taking either Lyft or Uber but never used either service. Does Lyft and Uber allow luggage and could we get all 4 of us with luggage in the same vehicle with a grocery stop?


We’re a family of 6; I’ve taken just my four kids all around and always use Uber.  They take luggage; with that size I agree with pp; make sure to book Uber XL.  Slightly greater fare; but you’ll fit.  I always book XL for us.


----------



## Blue32

Has anyone used Uber or Lyft from the airport in Sanford? I realize the cost will be higher but I also don’t want to pay to park a car at the resort all week that I really don’t need.


----------



## disneydeb

kkproulx said:


> Is there a shuttle to and from the Universal Resorts?  Or do you just use taxi service?  Do you remember how much taxi service was when you used it?   TIA


i use florida supershuttle , it was 34.90 total for 3 of us one way


----------



## disneydeb

i use florida supershuttle , 3 of us going for total of 34.90 cheaper than any other ive seen


----------



## Minnie1222

Last March we took a taxi from MCO to Portofino Bay and it was ~$75 (including the 20% tip). It was in a clean black SUV with the driver wearing a pressed shirt and tie.


----------



## georgina

Two weeks ago I took a Lyft from MCO to Portofino Bay and it was $27 before tip. The car was some sort of Nissan and I have no idea what the driver was wearing. All the Lyfts I have taken have been clean.


----------



## dec2009mama

thinking of booking Tony for our trip this August, how far in advance do you book with Tony?    Do you pay upfront or at the time of service?


----------



## G719

dec2009mama said:


> thinking of booking Tony for our trip this August, how far in advance do you book with Tony?    Do you pay upfront or at the time of service?


We paid him cash at the time of service.


----------



## macraven

dec2009mama said:


> thinking of booking Tony for our trip this August, how far in advance do you book with Tony?    Do you pay upfront or at the time of service?



_You can pay in advance or pay when he does the first leg of the ride

Your choice 

If you have a round trip or 3 leg ride booked, you pay the total ride charge when you are dropped off at your first hotel

No charge for grocery stops during the ride_


----------



## elfling8

I booked our package through AAA, and had the Super Star shuttle from and to the airport.  Does anyone know how long before your flight they pick you up?  Our flight out isn't until 8:40pm and we are planning on going to the parks that day.  Just wondering how long we might have in the parks


----------



## macraven

_Call the company and ask them 

Some that have used that shuttle service have said it stopped at another hotel for more booked fares 

Hopefully your shuttle will be direct from your hotel to MCO_


----------



## tjmw2727

elfling8 said:


> I booked our package through AAA, and had the Super Star shuttle from and to the airport.  Does anyone know how long before your flight they pick you up?  Our flight out isn't until 8:40pm and we are planning on going to the parks that day.  Just wondering how long we might have in the parks



They will give you a business card with the pick up time when they drop you off.  In December I was at HRH and picked up 2 1/2 hours prior to departure time, we stopped at SF and CB and I still had plenty of time at the airport.  

I am sure you could call and schedule an earlier pickup but I wouldn't cut it any closer.


----------



## truetink

Do the Universal resorts have the airline/luggage check-in desks like the Disney resorts?  In other words, can I check my luggage directly to the airport from the resort?  I ask because that changes whether I take a lyft or a towncar.


----------



## macraven

_Sorry, but no 

Loews hotels do not have any contract for transferring luggage to the airports 

Use car service of your choice 
Star Shuttle, private car service, Lyft or Uber, taxi, etc_


----------



## truetink

macraven said:


> _Sorry, but no
> 
> Loews hotels do not have any contract for transferring luggage to the airports
> 
> Use car service of your choice
> Star Shuttle, private car service, Lyft or Uber, taxi, etc_


Okay, great - thank you!


----------



## macraven




----------



## bfrosty

We typically use Tony for Roundtrip from MCO to UO...he will stop, offer a car set for free...he's great.

Out trip was Jan. 2019 and we did a few trips to WDW...Holy Cow...Uber and Lyft are great...pickup and dropoff right up front and it was cheap.

I'm thinking of maybe doing Uber or Lyft from MCO-UO this Easter....They are cheaper, but Tony is so awesome...he charges me about $90RT.  I always give him like a $50 tip...I know..he's really cool though.


----------



## patster734

bfrosty said:


> We typically use Tony for Roundtrip from MCO to UO...he will stop, offer a car set for free...he's great.
> 
> Out trip was Jan. 2019 and we did a few trips to WDW...Holy Cow...Uber and Lyft are great...pickup and dropoff right up front and it was cheap.
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe doing Uber or Lyft from MCO-UO this Easter....They are cheaper, but Tony is so awesome...he charges me about $90RT.  I always give him like a $50 tip...I know..he's really cool though.



In my opinion, if you want a grocery stop before your trip to stock up, use a town car service.  However, if you want the cheapest and quickest trip, use Uber or Lyft.


----------



## bfrosty

Back in Fall 2018, we used Amazon Prime and they delivered our groceries right to the lobby...very sweet and decent prices!!!  It you want to go mega-lazy! =))


----------



## Welcome Home

I used Michael Hagos today owner of Win Star Transportation for a trip to church from Royal Pacific. He was very kind and helpful and I learned he is a friend of Tony Hinds if Tony isn’t available. He has a SUV if that is large enough for your party size. His number is 407 832 3427. He also drives for Uber and had excellent ratings there. That is actually how I found him but got his card to book directly with him in the future.


----------



## agavegirl1

In Orlando in March 2019, we used Uber all over the area.  So easy and fast and reasonable.  The Orlando area is simply full of eager Uber drivers waiting for fares.


----------



## bfrosty

We used Uber and Lyft in Orlando back in January...really nice.  They pull up to the front and pick up at the front of Disney theme parks!!!  At least Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom.  You better step up your game Mears!


----------



## Letsbgoofy

We are going to use Uber to get from Sapphire Falls to the airport.  Our flight is on a Thursday at 1:15 pm (Southwest if that makes a difference).  What time should we have them pick us up at the resort?  We will have bags to check, 2 adults.


----------



## patster734

Letsbgoofy said:


> We are going to use Uber to get from Sapphire Falls to the airport.  Our flight is on a Thursday at 1:15 pm (Southwest if that makes a difference).  What time should we have them pick us up at the resort?  We will have bags to check, 2 adults.



I advise leaving 3 hours before your flight.  On our last trip last November, the Southwest bag check was a mess and it took over an hour to get through it.  The problem is that you have to get in one line to get your bag tags, and then another line to drop of the bags.  It was a few days after Thanksgiving weekend so that might have increased the number of Southwest customers.  

Also are you using pre-check or standard security line?  If you are using standard, you will probably have a long wait there too.

In the end, I would rather get to my gate early than sweating that I’ll miss my flight because of either the bag drop-off or the TSA security check.


----------



## Sue M

Letsbgoofy said:


> We are going to use Uber to get from Sapphire Falls to the airport.  Our flight is on a Thursday at 1:15 pm (Southwest if that makes a difference).  What time should we have them pick us up at the resort?  We will have bags to check, 2 adults.


I agree, leave 3 hrs. We just left Thursday @4:00 for a 7:00pm flight. And glad we left enough time,I-4 was a mess, and huge security lines at MCO.


----------



## ottawamom

Just returned from Universal, I know it's not a popular option here but we used Mears shuttle to get to Universal from MCO (return). We waited maybe 20 minutes at the MCO end  on arrival. Returning to MCO the shuttle was at the hotel exactly at the set time. We made another pick up in the area and were at the airport within 25 minutes.

I was nervous about using them because they haven't received great reviews but I was very pleased with the service we had and the professionalism of the drivers.

Thought I would add this here for anyone looking for a less expensive option that isn't an Uber.


----------



## mamapenguin

Just used Super Shuttle from MCO to Hard Rock and back. $38 each way for 3 people using AAA discount. Waited maybe 10 min at MCO at 5:15am (shuttle to ourselves). Driver was 15 min early to HR and there was only one other party picked up on the way to the airport. I would book them again.


----------



## GaryDis

mamapenguin said:


> Just used Super Shuttle from MCO to Hard Rock and back. $38 each way for 3 people using AAA discount. Waited maybe 10 min at MCO at 5:15am (shuttle to ourselves). Driver was 15 min early to HR and there was only one other party picked up on the way to the airport. I would book them again.


Just so I’m clear, that’s $38 total one way, not $38 per person?

We used them last time, in 2016, and were happy.  We were relaxed, so we didn’t mind that we had to make three stops for other passengers before getting to Universal.  But I don’t remember the cost at all.


----------



## Bratray321

I highly recommend Tony Hinds car service. 8 passenger van.

For $100 we had a return trip from MCO Airport to Onsite Universal Resort. This included a free grocery stop.

We had a 3 hr flight delay which he monitored and met us on time. Luggage was lost and he assisted with this.


----------



## GaryDis

So we booked a private shuttle with Super Shuttle and we're sitting at MCO with a message that it will be an hour. I'm no longer happy with them.

Addendum: in fairness, they actually showed up in only 35 minutes. Still longer than I'd expect, but better than an hour.


----------



## macraven

GaryDis said:


> So we booked a private shuttle with Super Shuttle and we're sitting at MCO with a message that it will be an hour. I'm no longer happy with them.




That has to be disappointing!

Hope the shuttle comes soon


----------



## GaryDis

macraven said:


> That has to be disappointing!
> 
> Hope the shuttle comes soon


Note my edit. It was only 35 minutes.


----------



## barkley

can anyone recommend a company (i don't do uber) that will allow walmart as the grocery stop?


----------



## macraven

barkley said:


> can anyone recommend a company (i don't do uber) that will allow walmart as the grocery stop?


_I use Tony Hinds private car service 
Very affordable and always dependable _


----------



## macraven

_Forgot to add Tony will do a 30 minute stop anywhere you choose 
No additional charges for grocery or liquor stops _


----------



## barkley

macraven said:


> _I use Tony Hinds private car service
> Very affordable and always dependable _




he only does publix (and also requires all persons to exit the vehicle at the grocery stop-hoping to avoid this w/disabled family member).


----------



## macraven

barkley said:


> he only does publix (and also requires all persons to exit the vehicle at the grocery stop-hoping to avoid this w/disabled family member).


_Never heard that before _


----------



## barkley

macraven said:


> _Never heard that before _



this is per his e-mail to me w/in the last 30 minutes.


----------



## macraven

_Then you would know better than me if he made a change to what most are familiar with _


----------



## barkley

barkley said:


> can anyone recommend a company (i don't do uber) that will allow walmart as the grocery stop?




i going to amend this question to include-also a company that *doesn't* require all passengers to disembark during the grocery stop.


----------



## jack presley

We've used John Murray (Murrayhilltransportation.com) a few times now and he's always great and does the free Publix 30 minute stop too and it had never been an issue with someone remaining in the van while others go into the store.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

barkley said:


> he only does publix (and also requires all persons to exit the vehicle at the grocery stop-hoping to avoid this w/disabled family member).



Must be a new policy. Used him last month and I was the only one to go into the store.


----------



## Kivara

I just used Tony Hind's service last week. Went to Publix; myself, my mom, and one of my teen boys went in to the store. The other two teen boys and my husband stayed with the driver (one of his, not Tony this time) inside the van. This is what we have done every time.
Not sure what happened to make him say that, but maybe if you let him know about mobility issues, it won't be a problem. Good luck and have a fun time!


----------



## EveDallas

I used Tony last month and requested a Target stop as I needed to buy a shirt (spilled a drink on the airplane). Wasn't a problem then so I wonder why the change?


----------



## dec2009mama

so i reached out to Tony to get a quote for MCO to RPR then RPR to Pop -- i was quoted $120 
did he increase his rates?


----------



## macraven

_This is new to me if rates were increased 
I last booked him 4 months ago

Send him an email and ask 

$120 for a 3 leg car service is still less than what some companies are charging _


----------



## dec2009mama

its not a 3 leg trip - only 2 legs

MCO to RPR
RPR to Pop

I understand its not technically round trip but its still only a 2 leg trip -- maybe b/c i get two store stops?  but an extra $20 to stop at the store is a bit much......
an lyft XL from RPR to Pop is about $25 plus tip....might consider that instead and stock up on drinks and snacks on our arrival


----------



## poohj80

Has anyone used Uber or Lyft?  If so, how much was it each way?  Thanks!


----------



## patster734

poohj80 said:


> Has anyone used Uber or Lyft?  If so, how much was it each way?  Thanks!



Last year, the rides were under $20 each way.


----------



## poohj80

patster734 said:


> Last year, the rides were under $20 each way.


Thanks!  That sounds much cheaper than all the options listed above.


----------



## Madzac

We used Tony for our recent vacation. MCO to Sea World resort. A few days later SW to Universal and then back to the airport after. There were 6 of us and it was 50 per leg. It was very easy and convenient and he was such a nice man!  Thank you for the recommendation!

We are going to use him again next summer to get to the port for our cruise. There will be 10 of us and he said he can do a luggage trailer to fit our bags.


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

patster734 said:


> Last year, the rides were under $20 each way.


That is a very good price. Each time I have used a rideshare from MCO to Universal, its been approximately ten dollars more than that


----------



## dec2009mama

does the Publix Supermarket located on Universal Blvd sell alcohol?    this is the store that Tony says he is stopping at for our trip -- we are in Canada and do not have any Publix stores!


----------



## friarfan

Round trip from mco to cabana bay. 6 adults, and two children(6 and 2). Arriving 8/9.  What would be the best option? We also have annual passes that expire on 8/13. Would they be good thru that day?


----------



## macraven

dec2009mama said:


> does the Publix Supermarket located on Universal Blvd sell alcohol?    this is the store that Tony says he is stopping at for our trip -- we are in Canada and do not have any Publix stores!


There is a liquor store in the same complex kitty corner from the Publix
I hit both places when Tony transports me


----------



## sandam1

friarfan said:


> Round trip from mco to cabana bay. 6 adults, and two children(6 and 2). Arriving 8/9. What would be the best option?



Definitely Tony. He has a 10 person van and (I believe) a car seat and booster seat available.


----------



## macraven

If you hire Tony, make the request for car seat and booster seat when you book him


----------



## mumzie2three

So I emailed Tony for one-way transportation on the day we arrive and it is $60. 
Uber XL estimate is just over $40. 
I think I would rather book ahead and have Tony waiting, even though I don't think we will make a grocery stop.


----------



## VLee

Tony is wonderful.  We have used him on numerous occasions and also for transportation from Disney hotels to Universal hotels.  He has always been on time and waiting--in fact, it seems he usually gets to our hotel about 15 minutes before our departure time.  And he is so nice and informative, giving tips about the parks, etc.


----------



## poohj80

mumzie2three said:


> So I emailed Tony for one-way transportation on the day we arrive and it is $60.
> Uber XL estimate is just over $40.
> I think I would rather book ahead and have Tony waiting, even though I don't think we will make a grocery stop.


Depending on how long you are staying,  a rental car may be cheaper and then you could venture out whenever and wherever you wanted including a grocery stop.


----------



## mumzie2three

poohj80 said:


> Depending on how long you are staying,  a rental car may be cheaper and then you could venture out whenever and wherever you wanted including a grocery stop.


I don't think we would use a car while at Universal. Last time I was there I used the bus, boat, or walked. I also hate the idea of paying for parking at the hotel with a car that is just sitting there. But I only need one-way, because we are heading to Tampa at the end of our trip and will grab a rental car then to drive to visit family.


----------



## mjhtvchick

I am just back from my Universal vacation and had to do a quick post to thank those of you who recommended Tony Hinds - what a gentleman!  I hired Tony for a return trip - MCO to/from Cabana Bay.  We knew he employs other drivers as well, so we felt lucky to have "the man himself" waiting for us by the baggage carousel with a big smile and a warm welcome.  He also picked us up for our return at 5:30 am with the same positive attitude.  I will definitely book Tony again if we need transportation on future trips and would have no qualms with recommending him to others.


----------



## Mikamarii

Would anyone feel comfortable sharing how much they tip Tony or his drivers? We have a January trip coming up and we are booked with him.  Going from MCO to RPR. Then RPR to Port Canaveral. Then PC to Bay Lake tower. We plan to do a grocery trip for each leg. I know everyone is different just looking for a general idea. 
We rarely ever take cabs/Uber’s so not sure what the norm is.


----------



## tony67

So in the past I have recommended the superstar shuttle, but after my recent experience unless you are arriving at the normal hours I would not do it again.

I arrived at about 11:15 PM (well before my 11:40 scheduled time with the shuttle) into Orlando and called them when I got to the luggage carousel.   The said to call them once I got my luggage - but they took my info.
Luggage was a bit messed up and I called them again at Midnight from the area they told me to go to.
Then then told me to go to another area and I would be called by a taxi with pickup info.
After 30 minutes I called them again as I had heard nothing.  
They told me to go to the taxi stand the dispatcher would sort it out - no such luck - he had no idea what I was talking about and and we really could not communicate.  After several more calls I finally got the taxi to Aventura and arrived at 1:45AM to the hotel - about the same length of time of my flight to get from MCO to Universal.

I'v read a lot of complaints in the past about the shuttle and I can see why - when it works its fine - but when it does not it is a total mess.
And of course since the Hotel is Loews and not Universal it is not really a hotel issue so they really cant do much for you.
Still Aventura was great and did take great care of me. Still it took days to get caught back up after that - especially with late night HHN.

In the future Ill do Uber or Tony Hinds I think


----------



## tony67

poohj80 said:


> Depending on how long you are staying,  a rental car may be cheaper and then you could venture out whenever and wherever you wanted including a grocery stop.


Don't forget you have to pay to park that rental car at a lot of places as well.  That can get ridiculous.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

Does anyone know if Tony will pick up at 1am? I’m hoping Southwest lowers prices on earlier flights but I’m trying to think of “worst-case” scenarios.


----------



## macraven

Pharmgirl123 said:


> Does anyone know if Tony will pick up at 1am? I’m hoping Southwest lowers prices on earlier flights but I’m trying to think of “worst-case” scenarios.


He provides services 24/7

So answer is yes


----------



## Lashed34

We're staying at HRH for 2 weeks but will visit WDW for 4, maybe 5 days. I was adding up the cost of daily rtn uber/lyft journeys plus magic bands etc and decided to look at Disney Hotel prices and found 3 nights ASM for €360 (2 of us) so booked that and am very happy - just 2 uber/lyft journeys and after a stay in a value resort it will be even better returning to HRH afterwards.


----------



## Letsbgoofy

A couple of Uber questions...

We will be taking an Uber car from Sapphire Falls to MCO on Thursday 12/5.  Flying SW, 8:00 am flight, 2 adults and no checked bags.  What time should we request our ride?

We want to go to Disney Springs to shop and have dinner one night.  Any ideas what the fare would be?  I read that you can check estimated fares in the app, but I didn't find a place to do that.


----------



## nouvellefleur

Letsbgoofy said:


> A couple of Uber questions...
> 
> We will be taking an Uber car from Sapphire Falls to MCO on Thursday 12/5.  Flying SW, 8:00 am flight, 2 adults and no checked bags.  What time should we request our ride?
> 
> We want to go to Disney Springs to shop and have dinner one night.  Any ideas what the fare would be?  I read that you can check estimated fares in the app, but I didn't find a place to do that.



My experience with airport Uber is that there's always someone nearby, especially during peak daytime hours. I just wait until we've landed and request the ride when I've exited the jetway. They're typically at the pickup place by the time I get there. Once they beat me there, which was a little embarrassing.  I don't like to request any earlier than that in case of flight or taxiing delays.

I'd suggest using the website instead of the app to estimate the fares. Just google "lyft/uber fare estimate" and it'll take you to the right page (I don't remember, are direct links allowed in the forum?).


----------



## macraven

Links are allowed to be posted


----------



## Wosmama6

i just booked tony for OW and it was $70, MCO to RPR


----------



## patster734

Wosmama6 said:


> i just booked tony for OW and it was $70, MCO to RPR



Does that include a grocery stop?


----------



## Wosmama6

i didn't ask that specifically because we don't really need it, will be picking up a rental car on sat.


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> Does that include a grocery stop?


It does


----------



## Carolynleanne

Does anyone have a link or email for this Tony Hinds? Google isnt giving me anything


----------



## damo

Our Uber XL with car seat was $30 from Carribean Beach to Cabana Bay.  It was $40 from Royal Pacific to the airport.


----------



## macraven

Carolynleanne said:


> Does anyone have a link or email for this Tony Hinds? Google isnt giving me anything


407 406 9093
aobh607@gmail.com

call or send him an email


----------



## C&Jx2

damo said:


> Our Uber XL with car seat was $30 from Carribean Beach to Cabana Bay.  It was $40 from Royal Pacific to the airport.


This is probably a silly question.. But I’ve never used Uber before. Does an Uber XL guarantee room for a family of four plus luggage?


----------



## damo

C&Jx2 said:


> This is probably a silly question.. But I’ve never used Uber before. Does an Uber XL guarantee room for a family of four plus luggage?



Yes.  They are for groups of up to 6.

https://www.uber.com/ca/en/ride/uberxl/


----------



## C&Jx2

damo said:


> Yes.  They are for groups of up to 6.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/ca/en/ride/uberxl/


Okay cool. I didn’t know if it was a luck of the draw kind of thing where something smaller could show up.


----------



## amuse-bouche

C&Jx2 said:


> This is probably a silly question.. But I’ve never used Uber before. Does an Uber XL guarantee room for a family of four plus luggage?





damo said:


> Yes.  They are for groups of up to 6.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/ca/en/ride/uberxl/


Will 4 large suitcases fit?


----------



## G719

Is it too early to book Tony Hinds? We need a ride August 5 and August 8.


----------



## macraven

G719 said:


> Is it too early to book Tony Hinds? We need a ride August 5 and August 8.


Some peeps book him a year out 
And some book him at the last minute


----------



## imprint

G719 said:


> Is it too early to book Tony Hinds? We need a ride August 5 and August 8.



Macraven is right.  I've booked with Tony as far out as 10 months and as soon as one month (not quite last minute), and he's always been able to accommodate us.  For peace of mind, I always try to book as soon as my dates are set, though.  Speaking of which, I'm making our HHN30 plans now (for October) and will be contacting Tony soon.


----------



## richkaryn

tony67 said:


> So in the past I have recommended the superstar shuttle, but after my recent experience unless you are arriving at the normal hours I would not do it again.
> 
> I arrived at about 11:15 PM (well before my 11:40 scheduled time with the shuttle) into Orlando and called them when I got to the luggage carousel.   The said to call them once I got my luggage - but they took my info.
> Luggage was a bit messed up and I called them again at Midnight from the area they told me to go to.
> Then then told me to go to another area and I would be called by a taxi with pickup info.
> After 30 minutes I called them again as I had heard nothing.
> They told me to go to the taxi stand the dispatcher would sort it out - no such luck - he had no idea what I was talking about and and we really could not communicate.  After several more calls I finally got the taxi to Aventura and arrived at 1:45AM to the hotel - about the same length of time of my flight to get from MCO to Universal.
> 
> I'v read a lot of complaints in the past about the shuttle and I can see why - when it works its fine - but when it does not it is a total mess.
> And of course since the Hotel is Loews and not Universal it is not really a hotel issue so they really cant do much for you.
> Still Aventura was great and did take great care of me. Still it took days to get caught back up after that - especially with late night HHN.
> 
> In the future Ill do Uber or Tony Hinds I think


In December we arrived at MCO around 8:45pm. Carryons only, so once I got in a quiet enough area I called as directed. She asked if I was on level with baggage claim. I said no, I don't have bags to claim. (I was literally standing by the escalator to go down though and stated this.) She told me to call back when I got down to that level/ground transport area. I went down escalator....called right back. Shuttle was on other side but would be about 10 mins, 20 mins tops. They'd call me if anything changed. 20 mins later I called back. It should be there in about 10 more mins.  Then another mom/son pair (who were actually on our flight) walk up. They tell her same- 10 more mins. 15 mins later we call back......long story short we waited just over an hour. 
On my return it said they'd be at hotel at 7:00pm to pick us up for our 10:00pm flight. I was nervous but went out about 6:45 to wait. 7:00 no shuttle....7:10 no shuttle so I called. They're on their way, almost there. 7:25 no shuttle. Another family waiting too so she calls this time. They're "across the street at Aventura. Be there in 8 mins."  7:45 I call and am told they are on Universal Blvd, pickup at Endless Summer. I said, "funny, you told this other lady here that they were across the street 15 mins ago and would be here in 8 mins."  She said "well it's a busy time of year and there is traffic. You need to account for that. " I said "Well since it's a busy time of year maybe you guys should dispatch out your shuttles earlier and give pickup times of more than 3 hours prior to flight departure to account for it. Are you going to pay for my flight when I miss it?"  She didn't answer.   8:02pm a shuttle pulled up finally. Thank goodness I'd been watching MCO security waits online and they had been 10-20 mins all evening. We made it and had a few mins to grab McDonald's before our flight.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Has anyone used the shuttle universal offers? I am curious to know your experience and looking for reviews on it.


----------



## disneyjr77

captaindavidhook said:


> Has anyone used the shuttle universal offers? I am curious to know your experience and looking for reviews on it.


We did and loved it.  They were waiting when we got downstairs, the driver was super friendly and there was only one other family on the way to the resort.  The return trip was the same except it was full.


----------



## captaindavidhook

disneyjr77 said:


> We did and loved it.  They were waiting when we got downstairs, the driver was super friendly and there was only one other family on the way to the resort.  The return trip was the same except it was full.


I'm curious about it. I was told by one if their agents that when you land they get your luggage and then give you alll your information in some type of package.  Also when you do your return flight do they take your luggage and bring it to airport ahead for you or must you bring it to the airline yourself? Tia.


----------



## disneyjr77

captaindavidhook said:


> I'm curious about it. I was told by one if their agents that when you land they get your luggage and then give you alll your information in some type of package.  Also when you do your return flight do they take your luggage and bring it to airport ahead for you or must you bring it to the airline yourself? Tia.



We did it in 2017, so it may have changed since then.  We had to grab our own luggage, then we went down to their counter and got the packet with our info (I can't remember what was in it, maybe our tickets definitely some park info).  When we got to the resort the driver unloaded our luggage and we took it in, then checked in. For our return trip, it was the same but in reverse.  It was just transportation to and from the airport, no frills.


----------



## captaindavidhook

disneyjr77 said:


> We did it in 2017, so it may have changed since then.  We had to grab our own luggage, then we went down to their counter and got the packet with our info (I can't remember what was in it, maybe our tickets definitely some park info).  When we got to the resort the driver unloaded our luggage and we took it in, then checked in. For our return trip, it was the same but in reverse.  It was just transportation to and from the airport, no frills.


Thanks so much. I am looking for some tips and advice about possibly doing a trip to Universal for about a week. I have never stayed there, always done Disney but to me Disney is getting very high priced especially with there value resorts. Where to me Universal seems a bit cheaper, so thank you very much for this.


----------



## disneyjr77

captaindavidhook said:


> Thanks so much. I am looking for some tips and advice about possibly doing a trip to Universal for about a week. I have never stayed there, always done Disney but to me Disney is getting very high priced especially with there value resorts. Where to me Universal seems a bit cheaper, so thank you very much for this.


You're very welcome! You will love it  we actually alternate years with Disney because we love them both. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## poohj80

captaindavidhook said:


> Thanks so much. I am looking for some tips and advice about possibly doing a trip to Universal for about a week.


Unless you’re really big fans of their parks, I don’t think there’s enough to keep you busy for a week. We’ve started splitting our weeks between Disney and Universal with 4 days at WDW and 3 at Universal which is plenty of time to do all 3 parks.


----------



## captaindavidhook

I was thinking of going 


poohj80 said:


> Unless you’re really big fans of their parks, I don’t think there’s enough to keep you busy for a week. We’ve started splitting our weeks between Disney and Universal with 4 days at WDW and 3 at Universal which is plenty of time to do all 3 parks.


I was thinking of doing hhn when I go. Also include volcano bay and maybe do a day at wdw or maybe gatorland. The reason I would stat here is because the price is so much cheaper then wdw.


----------



## poohj80

captaindavidhook said:


> I was thinking of going
> 
> I was thinking of doing hhn when I go. Also include volcano bay and maybe do a day at wdw or maybe gatorland. The reason I would stat here is because the price is so much cheaper then wdw.


HHN is SO much fun so definitely recommend visiting during the Fall.  We usually stay at one of the Deluxe Resorts to have the Express Pass included so we can do everything in just a couple of days.

You mentioned the All Stars for comparison - I saw prices for ~$125 per night checking for upcoming dates.  That seems on par with the cheapest at Universal.


----------



## captaindavidhook

poohj80 said:


> HHN is SO much fun so definitely recommend visiting during the Fall.  We usually stay at one of the Deluxe Resorts to have the Express Pass included so we can do everything in just a couple of days.
> 
> You mentioned the All Stars for comparison - I saw prices for ~$125 per night checking for upcoming dates.  That seems on par with the cheapest at Universal.


Endless summer is offering $79 to 85 a night


----------



## sandam1

I used it for one trip about 4 (?) years ago and the shuttle was a mess. The trip from MCO to the hotel was okay, but the trip back to the airport was a disaster. After waiting around for a van that never showed up and a few panicked phone calls to the shuttle service (which is NOT run by Universal BTW, it is a sub-contractor), I wound up leaving the hotel less than an hour before my plane starting boarding. If I hadn't have had TSA pre-check and the efforts of the driver that finally did show up, I would have missed my flight. The worst part was that neither the shuttle company nor Universal cared about my experience when I complained about it afterwards.

I think that they may have changed the sub-contractor since then (I think I heard that SuperStar went out of business), but I still wouldn't use the Universal shuttle. It isn't too much more expensive to use a private car service (I always recommend Tony Hinds, he is the best in the business!) and it is just so much more convenient. They meet you at the baggage claim, grab your bags for you, load them in their vehicles (which is parked close-by) and go. Plus most will accommodate a grocery/liquor store stop for free. Since my crazy stressful experience with the shuttle, using Tony's service is the one vacation luxury that I ALWAYS treat myself to.


----------



## macraven

I use Tony Hinds and book in advance


----------



## KateSpade79

Does anyone know if Tony Hinds is working right now? Sent an email and just waiting to hear back...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

KateSpade79 said:


> Does anyone know if Tony Hinds is working right now? Sent an email and just waiting to hear back...



Yes he is!

He did respond to me within a day or so, very nice guy, I reached out to him because Mac has always talked of good experiences with him.

Thanks @macraven


----------



## KateSpade79

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yes he is!
> 
> He did respond to me within a day or so, very nice guy, I reached out to him because Mac has always talked of good experiences with him.
> 
> Thanks @macraven


Yay!! I'm glad he is still working-thanks! We used him in February and had a great experience as well


----------



## Pumbaa_

I e used fltours.com for over a decade.


----------



## Flyg1rl

Yes, Tony is still working.  I will be meeting him for the first time next Friday, and have communicated with him by email several times now.  It seems to take him about 24 hours to respond to an email, but he asks for your cell phone number for communication purposes on day of.  I'm wondering if he's local, though.  I asked him if he was local and, if so, if he did resort to resort transportation.  He responded very positively that I could set this up a day in advance, but did not say whether he was local or how much it would be.  I'm a bit nervous, as if he's not local, I really don't think I'm going to want to pay an amount that would be worth it to him, and I feel bad emailing him yet again just to basically say, how much?

But he seems really nice thus far. And, for a party of 6, it really wasn't expensive roundtrip. Plus, booking with him makes me feel so much safer than booking a random Uber or uncaring taxi.


----------



## KateSpade79

Flyg1rl said:


> Yes, Tony is still working.  I will be meeting him for the first time next Friday, and have communicated with him by email several times now.  It seems to take him about 24 hours to respond to an email, but he asks for your cell phone number for communication purposes on day of.  I'm wondering if he's local, though.  I asked him if he was local and, if so, if he did resort to resort transportation.  He responded very positively that I could set this up a day in advance, but did not say whether he was local or how much it would be.  I'm a bit nervous, as if he's not local, I really don't think I'm going to want to pay an amount that would be worth it to him, and I feel bad emailing him yet again just to basically say, how much?
> 
> But he seems really nice thus far. And, for a party of 6, it really wasn't expensive roundtrip. Plus, booking with him makes me feel so much safer than booking a random Uber or uncaring taxi.


Tony was super nice when we used him in February. If we decide to fly in the next couple of weeks we will use him again. Please update if you use him for resort to resort transportation. We would be staying 1 night at ES and then moving to SF....we are a party of 6 as well so trying to figure if 2 reg ubers/lyfts, 1 XL uber, or Tony would be the cheapest/easiest solution.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

What is the website for Tony, I can't find anything googling.  Thanks!


----------



## G719

Lucky'sMom said:


> What is the website for Tony, I can't find anything googling.  Thanks!


No website. Here is his email aobh607@gmail.com


----------



## Lucky'sMom

G719 said:


> No website. Here is his email aobh607@gmail.com


Thank you!


----------



## ruthies12

I used Tony Hinds for a round trip from a disney resort to Hard rock, then from hard rock to MCO.  I had a little one with me who needed a car seat so I preferred him over Uber since he includes car seats.  He was great!  No complaints at all, showed up on time, drove very carefully, nice big van with plenty of room.  Highly recommend


----------



## Flyg1rl

When I was there, a friend of Tony's picked us up.  He was very nice.  He said Tony had allowed his license to expire during the shutdown, and was working on getting it back...  

Anyway, this gentleman not only met us at baggage claim and transferred the 6 of us from (and, later, to) MCO, with a complimentary grocery/drink stop, but he also came back the next morning to transfer us from Surfside to RPR - no additional charge. Of course, I tipped him so well, it may have been cheaper to use an Uber - LOL! But I felt like he deserved it. Total official cost for all transfers - $120.


----------



## irt9206

KateSpade79 said:


> Does anyone know if Tony Hinds is working right now? Sent an email and just waiting to hear back...


Just booked him for the first week of December yesterday.


----------



## NotGoodWithRandomNames

So, I tried to book with Tony, but got a response that he wasn’t doing transfers right now. Any other suggestions. We are hoping to come back in December.


----------



## DanaLTK

NotGoodWithRandomNames said:


> So, I tried to book with Tony, but got a response that he wasn’t doing transfers right now. Any other suggestions. We are hoping to come back in December.


Wow! It's really quiet in here! I would also like an update on Tony. Hope his business is going to make it through these crazy times.


----------



## macraven

I have a booking with him for next month

I’ll call Tony later today to let him be aware his customers have questions


----------



## Luv2Travel

Can anyone tell me how much Tony normally charges for a one-way transfer from MCO to a Universal resort, please?


----------



## Lynne G

Luv2Travel said:


> Can anyone tell me how much Tony normally charges for a one-way transfer from MCO to a Universal resort, please?



I think about 60 dollars plus tip.


----------



## 1911

I booked with Tony for our trip at the beginning of the month. Tony refered Noel to us who drove us both from and back to the airport.
Noel was saying to the lack of business is making it hard to justify the cost of insurance they have to carry and Tony may be deciding to retire But still unsure.
apparently the bulk of the business is transport to the cruise lines.

That being said, Noel was great and quite a character.


----------



## policycobb

Oh no, I just sent him an email this morning for transportation in October.  Waiting for a response.


----------



## DanaLTK

1911 said:


> I booked with Tony for our trip at the beginning of the month. Tony refered Noel to us who drove us both from and back to the airport.
> Noel was saying to the lack of business is making it hard to justify the cost of insurance they have to carry and Tony may be deciding to retire But still unsure.
> apparently the bulk of the business is transport to the cruise lines.
> 
> That being said, Noel was great and quite a character.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## policycobb

macraven said:


> I have a booking with him for next month
> 
> I’ll call Tony later today to let him be aware his customers have questions


Have you heard anything from Tony?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Checking to see if anyone knows anything before I reach out to Tony for December


----------



## Flyg1rl

If you can't reach Tony, you can try William at 407-415-1793.  When I called Tony in June, he wasn't driving due to unrenewed license, so he referred me to William.  William was awesome, and did all the things (grocery stop, meeting us at baggage claim, carrying bags, hotel transfer, super nice and great service) that I heard Tony was famous for.  If Tony isn't available, I'd give William a call.


----------



## jdrum3

I booked with Tony for October and got confirmation via email and text.


----------



## macraven

I’m set up with Tony for this month.


----------



## policycobb

macraven said:


> I’m set up with Tony for this month.


When did you book with him?


----------



## hhoope01

I just booked him yesterday for our trip in two weeks.  It looks like he has raised his prices slightly since earlier this year.  But given his level of service and quick responses, I'm not complaining.


----------



## policycobb

hhoope01 said:


> I just booked him yesterday for our trip in two weeks.  It looks like he has raised his prices slightly since earlier this year.  But given his level of service and quick responses, I'm not complaining.


Thank you!  I will try again.  I feel very safe with him and my daughter and I have a very late arriving flight.


----------



## macraven

policycobb said:


> When did you book with him?


I booked in the spring with him.


----------



## policycobb

Was able to contact Tony Hinds this morning.  All set for my October trip.


----------



## macraven

Good to hear

You will like Tony
He’s a gem!


----------



## Sue M

1911 said:


> I booked with Tony for our trip at the beginning of the month. Tony refered Noel to us who drove us both from and back to the airport.
> Noel was saying to the lack of business is making it hard to justify the cost of insurance they have to carry and Tony may be deciding to retire But still unsure.
> apparently the bulk of the business is transport to the cruise lines.
> 
> That being said, Noel was great and quite a character.


I’m sad to hear that. I used Tony for the first time last May when I had a mom-daughter trip. He was great.

This trip it’s only me, I’m meeting up with friend but we’re traveling from different cities. So I’m booking the Universal Express. $37 r/t. For just one person it’s great.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Tony is still offering transportation.
I emailed last week with our trips needed (MCO-DIS-UNI-DIS-MCO) He said we were good to go and gave me our price.


----------



## sandam1

Sue M said:


> This trip it’s only me, I’m meeting up with friend but we’re traveling from different cities. So I’m booking the Universal Express. $37 r/t. For just one person it’s great.




That sounds like me on my second trip to Universal. After a disaster with the Universal shuttle headed back to the airport on that trip, I always splurge and go with Tony. Although, to be fair, I think that there is a different company running the Universal shuttle know. Just be aware that the shuttle is NOT run by Universal, but a third party company and make sure that you get a contact number for the company in case there are issues.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Anyone with experience with Tony taking to MCO, how early does he pick up before your flight?


----------



## sandam1

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Anyone with experience with Tony taking to MCO, how early does he pick up before your flight?



From Universal, he usually suggests about 2 hours before your flight for domestic flights. If you want to leave less time (or more time), he is fairly flexible, but I figure that he knows best since he does this on a daily basis. He usually arranges a pick up time before he drops you off.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

sandam1 said:


> From Universal, he usually suggests about 2 hours before your flight for domestic flights. If you want to leave less time (or more time), he is fairly flexible, but I figure that he knows best since he does this on a daily basis. He usually arranges a pick up time before he drops you off.


Thanks for the quick response.
I'll actually be at Yacht Club, so maybe 2 1/2 hrs before? Just trying to get an idea of what we can get done before heading to MCO. As of right now our flight is at 5:10pm. 
Thanks!!


----------



## sandam1

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I'll actually be at Yacht Club, so maybe 2 1/2 hrs before? Just trying to get an idea of what we can get done before heading to MCO. As of right now our flight is at 5:10pm.



At that time of day (and with the potential for traffic), 2.5 hours sounds about right. But don't be afraid to contact Tony and ask his advice. Again, he does this all of the time.


----------



## Sue M

sandam1 said:


> That sounds like me on my second trip to Universal. After a disaster with the Universal shuttle headed back to the airport on that trip, I always splurge and go with Tony. Although, to be fair, I think that there is a different company running the Universal shuttle know. Just be aware that the shuttle is NOT run by Universal, but a third party company and make sure that you get a contact number for the company in case there are issues.


yikes, what happened?  


TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Anyone with experience with Tony taking to MCO, how early does he pick up before your flight?


I asked Tony to get me to the airport a little earlier than he recommended, and glad I did. You never know what you’ll run into or how long the mco security queue is.  In this case freeway was backed up. I think I left at 3:30 for a 6:30 flight.


----------



## bfrosty

Is Ron still working transportation?  We would like to use him in a few weeks to get to HRH.


----------



## sandam1

Sue M said:


> yikes, what happened?



My apologies for those who have heard this story before---

A few years ago (4 maybe?), my friend and I did a super low budget/super short trip to Universal. She and I were flying in from different cities and meeting up at the airport, but I was going home on a completely different day than she was (she was staying in Florida to see family). On our previous trip, we had used a private car service (not Tony), but we wanted to save money on this trip so we booked the Universal shuttle.

The trip to the hotel was okay. There was a relatively short wait at the airport and then one stop at another Universal hotel before ours. Not a huge deal!

My trip to the airport was a nightmare. We got to the hotel in plenty of time for my pickup. I said goodbye to my friend, who left with her family, and waited and waited and WAITED for the shuttle. When it was about 15-20 minutes passed my pickup time, I asked some of the bell services staff nearby and they knew nothing. This is where you have to understand that the shuttle is a third-party service and the hotel is run by Lowes NOT Universal so there is no communication between the three parties. After another few minutes, I dug through my stuff to find the paperwork that I got at the airport when we got the shuttle information, finally finding a phone number. So I called the dispatcher who said someone would be there in 10-15 minutes. And I waited. I called again, similar answer. No shuttle! I called a third time, now freaking out as my flight time got closer and closer (to add insult to injury, I was on the last possible flight home and HAD to be at work in the morning). Finally a shuttle shows up. And the driver proceeds to search the hotel for another couple that he's supposed to be picking up for 5+ minutes. After a slight meltdown on my part because I now had 45 minutes before my flight was due to board, the driver finally understood my problem and broke all sorts of speed records (and probably a number of traffic laws) to get me there in time. Combining curbside baggage check, pre-Check through security and forgoing the dinner I had planned on picking up before my flight, I made it, but I was an absolute mess. Not exactly the best way to end a vacation!

The most disappointing thing was that the next day I called both Universal and the shuttle service and, while the customer service rep at Universal was appalled, no one followed up with me about what happened. I wanted nothing more than a sincere apology, but that didn't happen. I wound up following up with them a few weeks later and got my shuttle fee returned (wow, it was like $15), but no one (besides me) was disturbed by what happened. THEN I looked up the shuttle service's reviews and realized that the company as a whole was a hot mess and that things like this happened quite a bit. I know that I saw a while ago that I think I heard that the original company declared bankruptcy so I'm not sure who is running the shuttle now, but know that it is NOT Universal. 

For our next trip (and every trip thereafter), we've used Tony and have never looked back. It is just worth the extra money for me. 

(P.S. You might ask why I didn't ditch the shuttle and take an Uber. Well, this was a few years when Uber wasn't quite as common place, I had never used it before so I was nervous about it, and the shuttle kept saying that it was coming)


----------



## Sue M

sandam1 said:


> My apologies for those who have heard this story before---
> 
> A few years ago (4 maybe?), my friend and I did a super low budget/super short trip to Universal. She and I were flying in from different cities and meeting up at the airport, but I was going home on a completely different day than she was (she was staying in Florida to see family). On our previous trip, we had used a private car service (not Tony), but we wanted to save money on this trip so we booked the Universal shuttle.
> 
> The trip to the hotel was okay. There was a relatively short wait at the airport and then one stop at another Universal hotel before ours. Not a huge deal!
> 
> My trip to the airport was a nightmare. We got to the hotel in plenty of time for my pickup. I said goodbye to my friend, who left with her family, and waited and waited and WAITED for the shuttle. When it was about 15-20 minutes passed my pickup time, I asked some of the bell services staff nearby and they knew nothing. This is where you have to understand that the shuttle is a third-party service and the hotel is run by Lowes NOT Universal so there is no communication between the three parties. After another few minutes, I dug through my stuff to find the paperwork that I got at the airport when we got the shuttle information, finally finding a phone number. So I called the dispatcher who said someone would be there in 10-15 minutes. And I waited. I called again, similar answer. No shuttle! I called a third time, now freaking out as my flight time got closer and closer (to add insult to injury, I was on the last possible flight home and HAD to be at work in the morning). Finally a shuttle shows up. And the driver proceeds to search the hotel for another couple that he's supposed to be picking up for 5+ minutes. After a slight meltdown on my part because I now had 45 minutes before my flight was due to board, the driver finally understood my problem and broke all sorts of speed records (and probably a number of traffic laws) to get me there in time. Combining curbside baggage check, pre-Check through security and forgoing the dinner I had planned on picking up before my flight, I made it, but I was an absolute mess. Not exactly the best way to end a vacation!
> 
> The most disappointing thing was that the next day I called both Universal and the shuttle service and, while the customer service rep at Universal was appalled, no one followed up with me about what happened. I wanted nothing more than a sincere apology, but that didn't happen. I wound up following up with them a few weeks later and got my shuttle fee returned (wow, it was like $15), but no one (besides me) was disturbed by what happened. THEN I looked up the shuttle service's reviews and realized that the company as a whole was a hot mess and that things like this happened quite a bit. I know that I saw a while ago that I think I heard that the original company declared bankruptcy so I'm not sure who is running the shuttle now, but know that it is NOT Universal.
> 
> For our next trip (and every trip thereafter), we've used Tony and have never looked back. It is just worth the extra money for me.
> 
> (P.S. You might ask why I didn't ditch the shuttle and take an Uber. Well, this was a few years when Uber wasn't quite as common place, I had never used it before so I was nervous about it, and the shuttle kept saying that it was coming)


Yikes!  I would have been going crazy too. I’m usually doing the same thing as you, I’m meeting up with a friend from a different city. Arriving we try to coordinate flight arrival time and take shuttle together. But for upcoming trip my airline canceled that flight run, so I’m now arriving a day earlier. 
I’ve only used this service on last trip since it’s only me. When I go with my adult daughter I’ve used Tony.   But for single person you can’t beat $35ish r/t. 
Thanks for sharing your experience.  I’ll be on the ball returning to airport to make sure my pickup is ontime.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Can anyone tell me a bit more about Tony and his service?  Based on the referrals here, I contacted him about our transfer for this spring.  His rate is only slightly lower ($30) than the rate we'd pay for a luxury van through Mears.  There's a part of me that leans towards spending the extra $30 so that I have an established company backing up the service need, vehicle, etc.  I'd love to hear a bit more about how he operates.


----------



## sandam1

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Can anyone tell me a bit more about Tony and his service? Based on the referrals here, I contacted him about our transfer for this spring. His rate is only slightly lower ($30) than the rate we'd pay for a luxury van through Mears. There's a part of me that leans towards spending the extra $30 so that I have an established company backing up the service need, vehicle, etc. I'd love to hear a bit more about how he operates.



Tony is the BEST!!! With him, instead of getting an impersonal "company," you are getting a "person" who cares about your wants and needs. Tony will go above and beyond to make sure that you are comfortable (meets you at luggage claim, gets your luggage for you, chats with you about your trip, is willing to make a grocery stop, etc.). Tony also has a number of drivers that work for him so it isn't just him driving and if you don't get Tony (although he does try to do at least one leg of the trip personally for most customers), all of his other drivers have the same commitment to customer service as Tony. If you want to feel like a good friend is picking you up at the airport, go with Tony.

Over our many trips, there was one time that Tony ran into issues with our return trip to the airport - his previous pick-up's flight was late and then there was bad traffic due to an accident. Just one of those "everything is going wrong" days. But it was handled perfectly - Tony was in touch with us BEFORE our pick-up time and he told us to grab a taxi (we got a Lyft since I had the app on my phone). He was in touch with us a number of times during our trip to the airport to make sure that everything was going okay. He actually met us at the drop-off area for our airline, got our bags and took them inside for us, AND refunded the entire round trip fee, which was completely not necessary, but he wouldn't budge on it. Of course, I made sure that he got a VERY nice tip the next time that we came to Florida. 

It's hard NOT to gush about Tony's level of service. On the rare occasions that we rent a car when going to Florida (primarily when I do runDisney events), there is something a bit disappointing to not getting a chance to see Tony as he is so much part of our vacation experience.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

sandam1 said:


> Tony is the BEST!!! With him...



Wow - quite a testimony.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sandam1

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Wow - quite a testimony. Thanks for the reply.



I always feel a little bit crazy when I sing Tony's praises, but he really is one of the good guys. And I know from talking with a friend who used his services in December, as an independent contractor, he has been hit VERY hard by the pandemic so giving him my positive reference is the least that I can do.


----------



## melissa723

mickeyfan0805 said:


> Can anyone tell me a bit more about Tony and his service?  Based on the referrals here, I contacted him about our transfer for this spring.  His rate is only slightly lower ($30) than the rate we'd pay for a luxury van through Mears.  There's a part of me that leans towards spending the extra $30 so that I have an established company backing up the service need, vehicle, etc.  I'd love to hear a bit more about how he operates.



We just used him for the second time in November and he’s honestly the best of the best. He’s on time, friendly, professional, and goes out of his way for you. You email him with all of your info and he then works with you to accommodate your schedule. He’ll send you the invoice and you can pay directly from that. As the date gets closer you’ll hear from him again, and then once you land you just tell him where you are at the airport and he picks you right up. He also took us from RPR to our next stay at OKW, picked us up exactly when we needed him too and drove us directly to our building at the resort. He’s fantastic and the sweetest man. I highly recommend him!


----------



## Erica Ladd

What’s Tony’s contact info?


----------



## sandam1

Erica Ladd said:


> What’s Tony’s contact info?



aobh607@gmail.com


----------



## Laurabearz

sandam1 said:


> aobh607@gmail.com


I just booked Tony for our trip coming up in March. He responded within a few minutes and we are confirmed! Grocery stop too!

what would be a good place to stop for groceries? We really just need a case of water, some fruit, and some sort of iced coffee. Lol I suppose he will offer up suggestions.
ok officially excited!

I’ll report back after our trip!


----------



## sandam1

Laurabearz said:


> what would be a good place to stop for groceries? We really just need a case of water, some fruit, and some sort of iced coffee.



There is a Publix relatively close to the highway from the airport that Tony usually stops at. There is also a liquor store in the same plaza, if that is a need. I think he will go some place else if you request it, but we've always found the Publix perfect for our needs. (P.S. They also have a fairly good selection of pool toys, flip flops, towels, etc. if you realize that you've forgotten something)


----------



## imprint

Been away for a while, but I just want to chime in and praise Tony Hinds too.  Thanks to the recommendations here, we have used his service 8 times (stupid COVID broke the streak).  Riding in glamor?  No.  Getting you, your family, and your bags to the hotel with a stop at the Publix (if asked beforehand)?  Yes, and in spades.  Totally trust Tony and his co-driver (gosh, I really need to learn his name!).  They call when your plane lands (usually a couple of minutes early and I have a message to call back), and one of them is waiting with a sign at baggage claim.  They help with bags, and get you on your way.  After so many trips, I totally recommend them over a chain service.  They also schedule a pickup for return to the airport during the initial drop-off.  One year a hurricane was bearing down on our departure day, and they called to suggest an earlier pickup to get to the airport.  Awesome customer service.  Tony Hinds all the way for us.  Totally nice and safe drivers too.  I can't imagine any complaints, unless a ride in a limo is wanted.


----------



## macraven

Tony is a gem!

Presently, you have to call him when after you get your luggage and let him know when you walk out the door

He will pick you up outside.

Tony is picking me up today.
Woot !


----------



## melissa723

macraven said:


> Tony is a gem!
> 
> Presently, you have to call him when after you get your luggage and let him know when you walk out the door
> 
> He will pick you up outside.
> 
> Tony is picking me up today.
> Woot !



That's what we had to do in November and I accidentally gave him the wrong location.  Oops! He was so great about it and didn't even blink when we finally figured out where I was.


----------



## Magical2017

This board has been so helpful--we just booked with Tony for our Memorial Day trip.


----------



## macraven

Tell Tony I said hi

I already booked my fall transportation with him


----------



## Seeker615

How much does Tony charge for a round trip for 3 people to Royal Pacific?


----------



## cornhead

Seeker615 said:


> How much does Tony charge for a round trip for 3 people to Royal Pacific?


Email him and ask.  Roundtrip Party of 5 to Portofino was $120


----------



## Jrabbit910

Hello! we are booking our FIRST trip to UNIVERSAL and I figured I would search everything on DIS since this site has helped me numerous times with my Disney trips... My first question.. WHO IS TONY!?!?! LOL I see his contact information above but would like to know how he came about? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## macraven

Tomy Hinds is personal car service
His fares are competitive

I found him probably back in 1993 or 4 when I was using Murray Hill car service
Have used Tony ever since when he created he own car service company

When his schedule was full for my dates. I relied on a couple of other companies

needless to say that I book Tony right after I book my hotel / flights as he has been competitive and safe and always on time

Tony does ports, hotels, etc
he is trustworthy and dependable.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Tomy Hinds is personal car service
> His fares are competitive
> 
> I found him probably back in 1993 or 4 when I was using Murray Hill car service
> Have used Tony ever since when he created he own car service company
> 
> When his schedule was full for my dates. I relied on a couple of other companies
> 
> needless to say that I book Tony right after I book my hotel / flights as he has been competitive and safe and always on time
> 
> Tony does ports, hotels, etc
> he is trustworthy and dependable.



Absolutely. 

On your recommendation of Tony I`ve passed his name on to many folks, and they all have nothing but the highest praise for him.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

macraven said:


> Tomy Hinds is personal car service
> His fares are competitive
> 
> I found him probably back in 1993 or 4 when I was using Murray Hill car service
> Have used Tony ever since when he created he own car service company
> 
> When his schedule was full for my dates. I relied on a couple of other companies
> 
> needless to say that I book Tony right after I book my hotel / flights as he has been competitive and safe and always on time
> 
> Tony does ports, hotels, etc
> he is trustworthy and dependable.



I haven't used him yet (we go in a month), but I can't speak highly enough about his responsiveness.  We've had resort changes, flight changes, and other issues arise over the last month, and it is never more than a few minutes before he responds to an email.  We are arriving very late, and he even researched where I could place a grocery order that he could pick up for us on the way to the airport.  This is not a common level of service!


----------



## macraven

Tony is customer oriented 
.
He goes the extra mile for his customers


----------



## Annchristine65

macraven said:


> Tony is customer oriented
> .
> He goes the extra mile for his customers


We have used Tony for all our trips for the last 5 years on your recommendation. We love him! We haven't been down in over a year due to covid (we're from NY).  We are finally coming in April and I texted Tony this morning and I haven't heard back. I would usually hear within a couple of hours. Does he still book via text or only by email now. Maybe he changed his number?


----------



## macraven

I used Tony last month and either called and left him a message or sent him an email.

He responded back to me when he was done with his drives.

He usually responds within 24 hours when he is contacted.

His phone # and email address has not changed.

Tony is a gem!
Tell him “ hey” for me!

(If you need his number, I can give them to you)


----------



## Annchristine65

macraven said:


> I used Tony last month and either called and left him a message or sent him an email.
> 
> He responded back to me when he was done with his drives.
> 
> He usually responds within 24 hours when he is contacted.
> 
> His phone # and email address has not changed.
> 
> Tony is a gem!
> Tell him “ hey” for me!
> 
> (If you need his number, I can give them to you)


Thanks so much! I will tell him!


----------



## Disney Ron

For those booking with Tony mention coupon code "ILoveMac" so you can receive absolutely nothing extra.


----------



## runnermama78

cornhead said:


> Email him and ask.  Roundtrip Party of 5 to Portofino was $120


What kind of vehicle was it? We have 5 people and are trying to find something that can accommodate us and all of our luggage.


----------



## Annchristine65

runnermama78 said:


> What kind of vehicle was it? We have 5 people and are trying to find something that can accommodate us and all of our luggage.


He uses a van when he picks us up. We are 6 adults and all fit comfortably with plenty of room for us and our luggage.


----------



## Herding_Cats

We are booked for a cruise in March of 2022 (fingers crossed things are a LOT better by then!) and I'm considering having our family fly down a day early and doing a universal day.  However, we will be traveling with a 2yo, and I would REALLY like to NOT have to bring a carseat with us, and I don't really want to RENT a carseat either.  Are there any roundtrip transportation options from MCO to the UO hotels for us?


----------



## policycobb

Herding_Cats said:


> We are booked for a cruise in March of 2022 (fingers crossed things are a LOT better by then!) and I'm considering having our family fly down a day early and doing a universal day.  However, we will be traveling with a 2yo, and I would REALLY like to NOT have to bring a carseat with us, and I don't really want to RENT a carseat either.  Are there any roundtrip transportation options from MCO to the UO hotels for us?



As mentioned above Tony Hinds is great and has car seats, (407) 406-9093.  Tony sent Art, Standard Transportation, (407) 721-8013,  to pick us up during the beginning of COVID when he couldn't.  Art is terrific.  We have used him four/five times since then.  He has car seats too.  You can send Art a text for prices and information.  I love both of them.  My daughter and I feel very safe traveling with either of them.


----------



## Herding_Cats

policycobb said:


> As mentioned above Tony Hinds is great and has car seats......  Art is terrific.  We have used him four/five times since then.  He has car seats too.



Ok this is really good to know.  I wasn't sure if the private companies would offer carseats because of liability and all of that (that was a major obstacle for ride shares and hotel shuttle vans.)  Thank you!


----------



## patster734

I have my round trip service booked with Tony for my May trip.  We communicated over email.  Normally, we would probably do Lift or Uber, but because we are staying for a week and want to include a grocery stop, we decided that a towncar would be best.  

Also thought about renting a car and dropping it off after check-in, but the rental car spots near Universal (including Avis at RP) close around 4PM, leaving us little time between when our plane lands (a few minutes after 1PM) and returning the rental car.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I just emailed tony and hope he can do our June transportation. Where does he pick up at the airport? At baggage claim or somewhere else?  I probably shouldn’t have waited so long to email him.


----------



## G719

MinnieMSue said:


> I just emailed tony and hope he can do our June transportation. Where does he pick up at the airport? At baggage claim or somewhere else?  I probably shouldn’t have waited so long to email him.


Yes at baggage claim. He was holding an ipad with our name on it. He helped grabbed the bags and he was parked right outside the door. Very easy pick up.


----------



## MinnieMSue

G719 said:


> Yes at baggage claim. He was holding an ipad with our name on it. He helped grabbed the bags and he was parked right outside the door. Very easy pick up.



hope he can do it. He sent me the link to the online form minutes after I emailed him. I told him he came highly recommended by multiple people on the disboards. It would take some worry out of the trip. We will use him for future Disney trips too once DME is gone.


----------



## monica9

Hi. Sorry if this was answered already but we are going to universal for 2 nights from MCO and there will be 10 of us. We are then going to WDW for a week. What is the cheapest way to get to universal and then to wdw? For the 10 of us, are we better off renting a car for a few days and dropping it off when we get to wdw?


----------



## mlayman7

monica9 said:


> Hi. Sorry if this was answered already but we are going to universal for 2 nights from MCO and there will be 10 of us. We are then going to WDW for a week. What is the cheapest way to get to universal and then to wdw? For the 10 of us, are we better off renting a car for a few days and dropping it off when we get to wdw?



Depends on your travel party. Uber/Lyft is the cheapest if all adults, but for 10 people, you will need 4 cars so a party that large may actually be cheaper to get a car service. 
We always use Tony Hinds, as previously mentioned a lot in this thread, never had an issue, and most importantly felt safe traveling and secure knowing he will be there at the exact time we requested. We almost always do Disney and Universal on our trips. We usually use DME from airport to Disney then Tony (or Noelle who works with Tony) will take us from Disney to Universal then from Universal to airport. We are a family of 5 with 3 kids, always have needed a car seat, just let him know how many you need and they will be on the van for you when being picked up. I do not think 10 people will fit in one of his vans, but he has multiple drivers so 2 cars may be needed.


----------



## monica9

mlayman7 said:


> Depends on your travel party. Uber/Lyft is the cheapest if all adults, but for 10 people, you will need 4 cars so a party that large may actually be cheaper to get a car service.
> We always use Tony Hinds, as previously mentioned a lot in this thread, never had an issue, and most importantly felt safe traveling and secure knowing he will be there at the exact time we requested. We almost always do Disney and Universal on our trips. We usually use DME from airport to Disney then Tony (or Noelle who works with Tony) will take us from Disney to Universal then from Universal to airport. We are a family of 5 with 3 kids, always have needed a car seat, just let him know how many you need and they will be on the van for you when being picked up. I do not think 10 people will fit in one of his vans, but he has multiple drivers so 2 cars may be needed.


Thanks for the help. How much does it cost for 2 adults and 3 children to get to the universal from the airport? We are 4 kids and 6 adults


----------



## mlayman7

That all depends on how many cars you will need. I think round trip with Tony it is around $100. If two vehicles/drivers then double that. Uber/Lyft is around 60 to 80 round trip per car.


----------



## macraven

Tony’s price has gone up as well as other companies
It is more than $100 for a two way transportation trip

Also during the pandemic, car service drivers can not enter the baggage area to met you

If you booked Tony, he will email you with information for your pick up instructions 

I had to call him once all 6 of us retrieved our luggage (January 2021) and then met him outside the building.
He is allowed to park his vehicle then and load your luggage in his vehicle.
If you have a very large group, 10 or more, he needs advance notice in order to switch to one of his larger vehicles for your pickup

Art is a delightfully driver that also fills in and works for Tony
I have used him twice before when Tony has been booked up.
I did not have to call Art directly for my ride as Tony did that leg work for me and he will do it for anyone.


----------



## patster734

With Tony, when do you pay?  Do you pay when he picks you up or prepay?


----------



## macraven

He charges you once you do the first leg

No prepayment


----------



## Erica Ladd

Tony is great. Looking forward to seeing him in two weeks!!!


----------



## macraven

Erica Ladd said:


> Tony is great. Looking forward to seeing him in two weeks!!!


Tell Tony I said hi and will see him again in September!


----------



## Erica Ladd

macraven said:


> Tell Tony I said hi and will see him again in September!



I sure will!!!!!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

macraven said:


> Tony’s price has gone up as well as other companies
> It is more than $100 for a two way transportation trip
> 
> Also during the pandemic, car service drivers can not enter the baggage area to met you
> 
> If you booked Tony, he will email you with information for your pick up instructions
> 
> I had to call him once all 6 of us retrieved our luggage (January 2021) and then met him outside the building.
> He is allowed to park his vehicle then and load your luggage in his vehicle.
> If you have a very large group, 10 or more, he needs advance notice in order to switch to one of his larger vehicles for your pickup



Just used Tony last week, and this is all correct.  We were $120 round trip for a family of five (plus tip).  Our pick-up was exactly as noted here.  Called once we had our bags and he pulled up 3 minutes later.  As far as payment, he gave us the option of cash in person or cc in advance.  We don't often use services such as this (we usually drive or rent a car), but will definitely use Tony when needed in the future.


----------



## ShelleyLovesOrlando

Haven't been in this part of the boards in a few years. So great to see Tony Hinds is still going strong, we've used him and his driver Ron a few times several years ago and they were fantastic to work with. My first solo trip ever was with Ron and for a woman travelling all the way from Canada by myself and booking with a stranger man was nerve wracking to say the least but I trusted other folks on the boards and the experience was great, I felt so safe and taken care of. Just bought a new UOAP after several years at Disney and I'm so happy to see Tony's still in business.


----------



## monica9

I messaged Tony for prices for my October trip. I messaged him last week and still haven’t gotten a response. Is there a link to a site for him? I’m only seeing Facebook


----------



## macraven

aobh607@gmail.com
407406 9093

Tony Hinds

tell him I said hi


----------



## mickeyfan0805

monica9 said:


> I messaged Tony for prices for my October trip. I messaged him last week and still haven’t gotten a response. Is there a link to a site for him? I’m only seeing Facebook



I would definitely check your email/number compared to what Macraven has above.  He was always very quick in responding to me.  He drove us last week, so I know he's around!


----------



## jods

I was in disney the week before Easter and read about Tony here.  I decided the day before I didn't want DME. I emailed Tony and he got back to me very quickly.  He was able to accommodate me and Art picked me up the next day. Art called me earlier in the day to confirm (I was sitting having a beer in AK).  He was punctual and pleasant. I will most likely book him for my August combined trip.  I will do rt for the airport and wdw to UO.   Maybe I'll email him tonight.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I emailed Tony and he replied within minutes with a link to his reservation form which I immediately completed. He confirmed that he could do our transports in June a day or two later. $120 round trip MCO to RPR


----------



## starousse

Anybody use Tony to pick up from WDW resort to Universal and then from Universal to MCO?


----------



## macraven

Yes I did in February


----------



## mickeyfan0805

starousse said:


> Anybody use Tony to pick up from WDW resort to Universal and then from Universal to MCO?



We didn't use him for this, but he does all kinds of stuff.  We were arriving too late for a grocery stop, and he offered to come back the next day to take us.  The night he picked us up he shared how he was driving another client some 3 hours to another location because their rental car had fallen through.  What you are describing would be a non-issue.


----------



## G719

starousse said:


> Anybody use Tony to pick up from WDW resort to Universal and then from Universal to MCO?


We did the opposite trip. MCO-->universal-->disney. Perfect service!


----------



## starousse

macraven said:


> Yes I did in February



Do you mind me asking how much it was?


----------



## sandam1

mickeyfan0805 said:


> As far as payment, he gave us the option of cash in person or cc in advance.



I always pay in cash. I know that credit cards take a percentage processing fee and I'd rather see that money go in Tony's pocket.



mickeyfan0805 said:


> We didn't use him for this, but he does all kinds of stuff.



That he definitely does! The last time we were in Orlando, he picked us up at the airport, did a grocery stop, then stopped at Cabana Bay so we could drop off our bags, and then took us to ESPN Wide World of Sports for the Disney race expo. All for an extra $20 if I recall correctly.


----------



## mamamelody2

macraven said:


> He charges you once you do the first leg
> 
> No prepayment



So you pay the full $120 plus tip on the first leg when you arrive at the hotel?  Then tip only on the return trip?
Sorry maybe this is obvious but I have never before used this kind of service.


----------



## sandam1

mamamelody2 said:


> So you pay the full $120 plus tip on the first leg when you arrive at the hotel?  Then tip only on the return trip?
> Sorry maybe this is obvious but I have never before used this kind of service.



Yep!


----------



## macraven

Yes prepay the entire round trip when he drops you at your first destination 

I am not aware what others do on tips but I tip for each leg I am in his vehicle.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

macraven said:


> I am not aware what others do on tips but I tip for each leg I am in his vehicle.



We did as well.


----------



## MinnieMSue

macraven said:


> Yes prepay the entire round trip when he drops you at your first destination
> 
> I am not aware what others do on tips but I tip for each leg I am in his vehicle.



Not to get into an uncomfortable tipping discussion but for $120 round trip is $20 each way enough tip or should I do more? (No stops) I value his services a lot.


----------



## patster734

MinnieMSue said:


> Not to get into an uncomfortable tipping discussion but for $120 round trip is $20 each way enough tip or should I do more? (No stops) I value his services a lot.



I’ve been wondering the same question.


----------



## macraven

Sounds good to me for that amount
And it is more than a 20% tip


----------



## G719

I emailed tony to book a pick up for May 30. He quoted me $70 one way and $140 for a round trip. I’m only doing one way from the airport to Disney then we are getting a rental car at disney to transfer to universal. I decided to bail on the magic express for the first leg of our trip after reading about long lines at the airport.

Anyway, he says on the reservation form if you want a grocery stop to preorder and use curbside pick up for a specific publix store. I’m wondering if anyone has done this and what time do I pick for the pick up? We land at 2:30. I am thinking maybe 3:30?

ETA: I went to the grocery store site and for the pick up, you choose an hour window. I think we should be safe with picking 3-4.


----------



## Brandilla

This might have been already answered and I overlooked it, but does Tony Hinds (or his employee) come into the baggage claim area with a sign with your name on it? It might seem silly but we are going for my son's 13th birthday and thought it would be fun for him to see someone waiting for us with his name on the sign.

Nevermind! I just saw this info on the previous page, I must've overlooked. Car services are not allowed inside during the pandemic.


----------



## macraven

I used Tony in January/February this year

When I went, the airport was not allowing transportation drivers inside the luggage pick up
Probably all due to the covid issues

we sent a text to Tony once we had our luggage
He texted back and arrived within minutes
We brought our luggage outside the airport and he was parked waiting for us at that exit

At that point, he took over our luggage and placed all of it in the vehicle


----------



## tgarre06

I just want to say that Tony Hinds with Tony’s Transportation is awesome! He’s such a wonderful guy and provided excellent service. He communicated so well and showed up on time. His van was spotless. I will without a doubt be using him for every transfer when I’m In Orlando!


----------



## macraven

tgarre06 said:


> I just want to say that Tony Hinds with Tony’s Transportation is awesome! He’s such a wonderful guy and provided excellent service. He communicated so well and showed up on time. His van was spotless. I will without a doubt be using him for every transfer when I’m In Orlando!



Tony is a gem!


----------



## Donnask8pro

Are Ubers allowed in Baggage area? Theres only 2 of us so I assume Uber is cheaper for this trip.


----------



## patster734

Donnask8pro said:


> Are Ubers allowed in Baggage area? Theres only 2 of us so I assume Uber is cheaper for this trip.



You’ll pick up your bags first, and then contact Uber/Lift for the pickup.  It’ll take around 10 or 20 minutes for them arrive.  There’s a specific load zone for them, and you’ll meet them outside.  The baggage pickup is level 2, and I think they pick you up on level 1.

Edit:  The Orlando International Airport app shows pickup is on level 2 for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Donnask8pro

patster734 said:


> You’ll pick up your bags first, and then contact Uber/Lift for the pickup.  It’ll take around 10 or 20 minutes for them arrive.  There’s a specific load zone for them, and you’ll meet them outside.  The baggage pickup is level 2, and I think they pick you up on level 1.
> 
> Edit:  The Orlando International Airport app shows pickup is on level 2 for Uber and Lyft.


Oh, I've been to US/Dis like 100x, I just always rent a car. This time we're not the whole time since the prices are crazy! TYSM for the info


----------



## patster734

Donnask8pro said:


> Oh, I've been to US/Dis like 100x, I just always rent a car. This time we're not the whole time since the prices are crazy! TYSM for the info



We used to rent a car in the distant past for both US/Dis.  Once ME started, we used it for Dis, and Uber/Lyft for US.  For this coming trip, we’re using Tony for US.  If we stay offsite on a future trip,  we’ll rent a car for that visit.


----------



## patster734

Tony was amazing!  Picked us up quickly after we had retrieved our luggage.  Took us to Publix for a grocery stop before dropping us off at Royal Pacific.  Yesterday, I texted him to let him know the pickup time, and he had no problem.  Today, he was running early, and called to see if he could pick us up about a 1/2 hour early, which was fine with us as we had returned to the hotel and I was in the process of retrieving our luggage.

We will use him on a future trip, and I have no problem referring him to everyone here.


----------



## G719

I had booked Tony for just a one way and decided last week to add the return trip. He was able to accommodate us!
Today was our arrival and we had a different driver who was as awesome as Tony. We got picked up at 3, did a grocery pick up, and arrived at AoA at 3:30. I think we are spoiled and will always use Tony if we can.


----------



## macraven

Tony is very reliable


----------



## cicatrixx8

Do you still have to wear masks on the buses to the parks right now? I know that they’ve gotten rid of the mask rules in the parks but not sure about buses. Leaving on Thursday this week.


----------



## Naomeri

Is there a way to book the Universal airport shuttle with a room only reservation?  I won’t use rideshares while traveling alone, and a private car service is just ridiculous for a solo traveler who doesn’t need any of the added benefits (like a grocery stop or whatever)


----------



## cicatrixx8

cicatrixx8 said:


> Do you still have to wear masks on the buses to the parks right now? I know that they’ve gotten rid of the mask rules in the parks but not sure about buses. Leaving on Thursday this week.


Thought I’d answer my own question. Nope. No masks on buses either. Yay!


----------



## mamamelody2

Dh and I used Tony Hinds car service earlier this month for our first ever UOR trip. We got Bob for our trip to RPR, made a grocery stop, it went well. Neil was our driver for the return trip. We had a split stay and needed to be picked up from CBBR, which was in my reservation form, and also in my text to Tony that morning, but he sent Neil to RPR. No big deal, took just a couple minutes for him to get there once we figured out the issue.

I get the feeling Tony's service has been very busy lately. We asked Neil if he had done many pick ups that day (it was 3 PM) and we were his only one. He wasn't planning to work that day, but Tony had to call him in. He said Tony had his most pick ups ever on June 4 (the first day of the Orlando Informer meet up)--26!

We plan to book him again for our October trip.


----------



## MinnieMSue

mamamelody2 said:


> Dh and I used Tony Hinds car service earlier this month for our first ever UOR trip. We got Bob for our trip to RPR, made a grocery stop, it went well. Neil was our driver for the return trip. We had a split stay and needed to be picked up from CBBR, which was in my reservation form, and also in my text to Tony that morning, but he sent Neil to RPR. No big deal, took just a couple minutes for him to get there once we figured out the issue.
> 
> I get the feeling Tony's service has been very busy lately. We asked Neil if he had done many pick ups that day (it was 3 PM) and we were his only one. He wasn't planning to work that day, but Tony had to call him in. He said Tony had his most pick ups ever on June 4 (the first day of the Orlando Informer meet up)--26!
> 
> We plan to book him again for our October trip.



we had Bob for both of our rides to and from RPR. We liked him. He was very knowledgeable about a lot of stuff and told us about some of the things we were driving past.


----------



## Brandilla

Just wanted to chime in and say we used Orlando Luxury Transportation for our airport transfers last week. We used a Limo to pick us up as a surprise to our kids. It was expensive at $219 (Not including tip) but we used credit card points to pay for our hotel and tickets, so we splurged here since it was for my son's 13th birthday. Excellent service. Our driver met us at luggage claim with a ipad/tablet with our name on it, and was super professional and friendly. And the car was so cool! It was a Lincoln and very fancy. Definitely exceeded my expectations and my kids thought it was awesome!
For the trip home, we also used them but got a suburban which was still more costly than some options at $91 (not including tip). But again had immaculate service and the car was in perfect condition. Would absolutely recommend them. They kept in constant contact, texting me when the driver was on his way and when he arrived.


----------



## asuburbanman

Will an Uber be pretty easy to get from MCO at 10pm on Monday evening?


----------



## Disney Ron

mamamelody2 said:


> Dh and I used Tony Hinds car service earlier this month for our first ever UOR trip. We got Bob for our trip to RPR, made a grocery stop, it went well. Neil was our driver for the return trip. We had a split stay and needed to be picked up from CBBR, which was in my reservation form, and also in my text to Tony that morning, but he sent Neil to RPR. No big deal, took just a couple minutes for him to get there once we figured out the issue.
> 
> I get the feeling Tony's service has been very busy lately. We asked Neil if he had done many pick ups that day (it was 3 PM) and we were his only one. He wasn't planning to work that day, but Tony had to call him in. He said Tony had his most pick ups ever on June 4 (the first day of the Orlando Informer meet up)--26!
> 
> We plan to book him again for our October trip.



My beautiful friend macraven told me about Tony a few years ago and so far we have used his service twice once for UO and once for the Swan at WDW. 2 years ago at the Swan with 2 days left on our trip we received a phone call in the morning that my wife's mom wasn't doing very well and that we should get home. We quickly changed our flights and then I called Tony with our emergency. He was able to contact a gentleman that he sometimes uses and the man (who's name escapes me) picked us up and got us to the airport in time. Thank god because my MIL passed away 2 days later and thanks to Tony (& mac) we were at her side. 

We are booked for UO 8/9-8/20 and Tony has been booked already for that trip a month from now.

Love you Mac!!!


----------



## Matt Morales

Hey, all!  If my plane is landing at 11:15 at MCO, what's my best way to get to Cabana Bay as a single traveler?  Will the shuttles still be running around that time?  Is it cheaper to do an Uber/Lyft?  Just curious.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## patster734

Matt Morales said:


> Hey, all!  If my plane is landing at 11:15 at MCO, what's my best way to get to Cabana Bay as a single traveler?  Will the shuttles still be running around that time?  Is it cheaper to do an Uber/Lyft?  Just curious.  Any help would be appreciated.



I’ve never used the shuttle, but Uber or Lyft is a reasonably cheap option.  We’ve used Uber or Lyft multiple times.


----------



## mamamelody2

Matt Morales said:


> Hey, all!  If my plane is landing at 11:15 at MCO, what's my best way to get to Cabana Bay as a single traveler?  Will the shuttles still be running around that time?  Is it cheaper to do an Uber/Lyft?  Just curious.  Any help would be appreciated.


 I'm assuming you mean 11:15 PM. I'm sorry I don't know if shuttles are still running (I would think yes, but not sure) but the shuttle does not get a lot of good reviews. I would probably just get an Uber or Lyft. I think price would be comparable. Also I think sometimes you may have to wait on the shuttle a while for it to leave as they want to fill it as much as possible and at a later time, that may take longer. I do realize that you have to have a reservation for the shuttle, it's not just random people coming and filling it up, but I just mean fewer flights come in later at night, so they may have a couple people from your flight, a couple people from a 11:30 flight, and a few from a midnight flight that all are booked onto the same shuttle. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## Deb1993

We use Tony Hinds too!  He and his service is the best!


----------



## macraven

Neil is Tony’s son and just as a mannered as Tony
Bob is a driver for Tony and very well versed

two years  ago i left a bag in his car
Bob called me and brought it to the hotel where I stayed
Nice man!

he said if he were on vacation he would appreciate the complimentary service for back track and making sure thr client had there bag as soon as it was discover, the fare left it in the car

It’s  a good company  to use

honest people are hard to come by


----------



## tlseege

I'd love to use Tony for our upcoming trip.  I tried Googling and mostly just got reviews   How do I get ahold of him?  Does he have a website?


----------



## macraven

I’m not home at the moment but can send you his phone number and email address later 

believe I do have that info in one of the threads ...


----------



## macraven

Tony Hinds 

407 406 9093

aobh607@gmail.com


----------



## Goofy!!

macraven said:


> Neil is Tony’s son and just as a mannered as Tony
> Bob is a driver for Tony and very well versed
> 
> two years  ago i left a bag in his car
> Bob called me and brought it to the hotel where I stayed
> Nice man!
> 
> he said if he were on vacation he would appreciate the complimentary service for back track and making sure thr client had there bag as soon as it was discover, the fare left it in the car
> 
> It’s  a good company  to use
> 
> honest people are hard to come by


Thank you! I came here to see if Tony was still in business and SO glad he is.  I am an old time poster but have been gone for awhile and couldn't remember my password (Goofy!.) I came here to message you to see if Tony was still in business because I cannot imagine using any other company.

I have a similar story. 3 years ago one of Tony's associates picked us up at the airport and took us to the port for a cruise.  I can't remember his name, but I left my med bag in his van. To top it off, it was medicine that needed an ice pack, so had to get into the fridge rather quickly.  He got back to Orlando, saw the bag, knew we needed it because we were leaving on a cruise the next day, and turned around and hustled right back to the port. Talk about service! 

We have a cruise planned for next summer and I was really feeling bummed that I couldn't find much on Tony and was wondering if he had retired.  So thank you again, you made my day!  Hopefully he doesn't retire between now and next summer!


----------



## macraven

Tony won’t retire anytime soon 
He is good for more years to come

Tell Tony Mac says hey...


----------



## sparky68

RMulieri said:


> We use a Towncar service..$105 RT and it includes a grocery stop ..


Since Disney is getting rid of their free bus, I would totally


Brownie54 said:


> We used a local service company also for $90 round trip with grocery stop. I remember taking one of those Universal surveys quite a while back and there were several questions about if Universal provided transportation like Disney. I guess they decided to not do it.


Do a car service.  With them picking you up at baggage claim, and a grocery stop it is totally worth it


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> Tony won’t retire anytime soon
> He is good for more years to come
> 
> Tell Tony Mac says hey...



He was our transportation in May, and I just confirmed with him for our September trip.

Mac, thank you for sharing his information with us.


----------



## Goofy!!

macraven said:


> Tony won’t retire anytime soon
> He is good for more years to come
> 
> Tell Tony Mac says hey...


Will do! I think I mentioned long ago that I got his name from your posts. Our first chance to be back in Orlando is in May for a sports competition. If you seen him before that, tell him Michele said hi.


----------



## macraven

Will do!


----------



## vinotinto

How is Uber/Lyft at MCO? We live in ATL, and over here it is very quick and reliable. Arriving with two kids at 9pm on a Wednesday.


----------



## patster734

vinotinto said:


> How is Uber/Lyft at MCO? We live in ATL, and over here it is very quick and reliable. Arriving with two kids at 9pm on a Wednesday.



I found them very reliable.  I would expect you to be picked up within 15 minutes of requesting a car.


----------



## Krisshay13

trip not until Nov........but, looking at flights now.  if we land after 10PM.......does Tony pick up that late?


----------



## macraven

Tony picks up 24/7


----------



## Krisshay13

macraven said:


> Tony picks up 24/7


awesome!!  good to know........THANKS


----------



## cjsmom5

macraven said:


> Tony won’t retire anytime soon
> He is good for more years to come
> 
> Tell Tony Mac says hey...



Thank goodness. We have used him since he bought the business from the other driver WAY back when. Would never use anyone else!! Can't wait to see him in a couple weeks on our August trip ...and then again in December on our trip and then again the following March! He is truly a member of the family for us!!


----------



## cjsmom5

Krisshay13 said:


> awesome!!  good to know........THANKS



He is picking us up at 1am here in the very near future!!


----------



## cjsmom5

Krisshay13 said:


> trip not until Nov........but, looking at flights now.  if we land after 10PM.......does Tony pick up that late?



His smile waiting for us at the bottom of baggage is always a welcome sight for our late night flights!!


----------



## cjsmom5

MinnieMSue said:


> we had Bob for both of our rides to and from RPR. We liked him. He was very knowledgeable about a lot of stuff and told us about some of the things we were driving past.



Any time Tony has not been able to pick us up - the others have always been superb!  Very helpful, always.


----------



## cjsmom5

Matt Morales said:


> Hey, all!  If my plane is landing at 11:15 at MCO, what's my best way to get to Cabana Bay as a single traveler?  Will the shuttles still be running around that time?  Is it cheaper to do an Uber/Lyft?  Just curious.  Any help would be appreciated.



I am always hesitant to use a ride service at that hour - but that is just me.  I typically hire to have someone pick me up.  My hubby much prefers it too, as he worries. Tony Hinds is mentioned several times on this thread.  He is great and reasonable.  You can reach him at 4074069093


----------



## cjsmom5

macraven said:


> Tell Tony I said hi and will see him again in September!



I will tell him hi in August for you ...when I see him!!


----------



## Krisshay13

cjsmom5 said:


> He is picking us up at 1am here in the very near future!!


WOW, that's great to know.  I will email him soon


----------



## Krisshay13

cjsmom5 said:


> I am always hesitant to use a ride service at that hour - but that is just me.  I typically hire to have someone pick me up.  My hubby much prefers it too, as he worries. Tony Hinds is mentioned several times on this thread.  He is great and reasonable.  You can reach him at 4074069093


Not just you, I'm the same way....just not that comfortable using Uber late night when I do travel by myself.  And this time, I'll have my granddaughter.....would feel better using shuttle or Tony.  Also, I just like having it all set up before going.


----------



## Krisshay13

Thanks for everyone's help!!  My flights & Tony are booked for our Nov trip!!


----------



## Koalayum

We're a family of 5 with three little ones (4, 2, 6 months at time of trip) and I'm not excited about the idea of bringing 3 car seats or renting a car that would never be driven. Since uber car seat only guarantees 1 car seat (and has questionable amount of driver participation at this point) the only thing I can think of to get us from MCO to our universal hotel is the superstar shuttle. Is there any alternative I'm missing here that would be able to provide 3 car seats or not require any at all? Thanks.


----------



## patster734

Koalayum said:


> We're a family of 5 with three little ones (4, 2, 6 months at time of trip) and I'm not excited about the idea of bringing 3 car seats or renting a car that would never be driven. Since uber car seat only guarantees 1 car seat (and has questionable amount of driver participation at this point) the only thing I can think of to get us from MCO to our universal hotel is the superstar shuttle. Is there any alternative I'm missing here that would be able to provide 3 car seats or not require any at all? Thanks.



Scroll through this thread for Tony Hinds.  I think he can help.  He operates a car service in Orlando at a reasonable price.  Sorry, I don’t have his contact information at the moment.


----------



## macraven

Needing 3 car seats would bump you up to a larger vehicle with Tony

Quite likely the same with the other car service companies


----------



## Koalayum

macraven said:


> Needing 3 car seats would bump you up to a larger vehicle with Tony
> 
> Quite likely the same with the other car service companies


Ok, I'll try to find his number and give him a call. Wasn't sure if three car seats was something these private car services even offered. Thank you.


----------



## macraven

407 406 9093

aobh607@gmail.com


----------



## CarolynFH

The MCO website lists Wingz as a rideshare company, but their website states you can reserve your ride in advance.  It lists 3 drivers but only 2 have profiles linked.  Anyone here have any experience with Wingz?


----------



## musika

Koalayum said:


> We're a family of 5 with three little ones (4, 2, 6 months at time of trip) and I'm not excited about the idea of bringing 3 car seats or renting a car that would never be driven. Since uber car seat only guarantees 1 car seat (and has questionable amount of driver participation at this point) the only thing I can think of to get us from MCO to our universal hotel is the superstar shuttle. Is there any alternative I'm missing here that would be able to provide 3 car seats or not require any at all? Thanks.



Just FYI that Florida car seat laws are lax compared to some jurisdictions. The 4 year old only requires a low back booster by law, and the 2 YO will only require a forward facing seat. If you want a full car seat/rear facing I would be sure to specify in your booking or choose to bring your own.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Hi-we are scheduled for the suer star shuttle for when we arrive-Do we have to get our own luggage-I am assuming yes?

Also they said they would email us for us to put our flight info but we haven't gotten that yet-does that come the day before?


----------



## CarolynFH

What's the approximate driving time from RP to MCO on a Thursday morning?  Trying to estimate what time I might need to leave RP on departure day.  Will probably be taking rideshare, although not certain yet.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

CarolynFH said:


> What's the approximate driving time from RP to MCO on a Thursday morning?  Trying to estimate what time I might need to leave RP on departure day.  Will probably be taking rideshare, although not certain yet.



It's normally a 20 minute drive, or so.  The rest depends on traffic.  Both rush hour and park traffic can play a role, so that impact really depends on what time of the morning you are going.  If you can note what part of the morning you would be leaving, hopefully some of the locals could give you a more accurate response.


----------



## tony67

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Hi-we are scheduled for the suer star shuttle for when we arrive-Do we have to get our own luggage-I am assuming yes?
> 
> Also they said they would email us for us to put our flight info but we haven't gotten that yet-does that come the day before?


That email usually comes right away as far as I recall

Yes you have to get your own luggage


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

tony67 said:


> That email usually comes right away as far as I recall
> 
> Yes you have to get your own luggage


We did get an email but they mentioned having a more descriptive email (like including where to go at MCO) the day before. 

And we figured as such with the luggage-seems to be standard now-tho tbh i do not mind given the fact it once took ME 6 hours post us being there to get our luggage.


----------



## tony67

That could be - Im pretty sure there is a number in the original email and you can call them to set the flight info

If you get there outside the "normal hours"  be aware it may take a while for them to get you - also they dont want you to call them till you have your luggage and are exiting


----------



## CarolynFH

mickeyfan0805 said:


> It's normally a 20 minute drive, or so.  The rest depends on traffic.  Both rush hour and park traffic can play a role, so that impact really depends on what time of the morning you are going.  If you can note what part of the morning you would be leaving, hopefully some of the locals could give you a more accurate response.


Thanks. I want to arrive at MCO around noon. Trying to work backwards from that.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

CarolynFH said:


> Thanks. I want to arrive at MCO around noon. Trying to work backwards from that.



Shouldn't hit too much at that point - unless there is construction or an accident that pops up.  Rush hour is past, parks are all open, nothing really to gum up the works at that time of day.  I would expect that you would fall in the 20 minute range unless there is a problem.  How much 'just in case' time you want to build in is a very individual question.


----------



## weather_lady

Brandilla said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say we used Orlando Luxury Transportation for our airport transfers last week. We used a Limo to pick us up as a surprise to our kids. It was expensive at $219 (Not including tip) but we used credit card points to pay for our hotel and tickets, so we splurged here since it was for my son's 13th birthday. Excellent service. Our driver met us at luggage claim with a ipad/tablet with our name on it, and was super professional and friendly. And the car was so cool! It was a Lincoln and very fancy. Definitely exceeded my expectations and my kids thought it was awesome!
> For the trip home, we also used them but got a suburban which was still more costly than some options at $91 (not including tip). But again had immaculate service and the car was in perfect condition. Would absolutely recommend them. They kept in constant contact, texting me when the driver was on his way and when he arrived.



We just used them for our trip -- for to/from the airport, and for transportation between Universal and Disney. Just chiming in to echo your recommendation: the drivers were on-time, the vehicles were in beautiful like-new condition, and the communication was excellent.


----------



## Koalayum

Didn't get a response from Tony on whether he could provide 3 car seats (seems unlikely anyway) so went ahead and booked the super star shuttle. Only around $100 roundtrip for 2 adults, 1 kid, 2 infants. An acceptable amount for not having to deal with car seats.

 The lady on the phone when booking the reservation originally told me there was going to be an email with a link to provide flight info, but the only thing I see is an email directing me to call a number (which just rings busy and doesn't give me an option to hold) to provide flight info. Anyone know if that's in fact the only way to provide flight info for a superstar shuttle reservation? Thanks.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Koalayum said:


> Didn't get a response from Tony on whether he could provide 3 car seats (seems unlikely anyway) so went ahead and booked the super star shuttle. Only around $100 roundtrip for 2 adults, 1 kid, 2 infants. An acceptable amount for not having to deal with car seats.
> 
> The lady on the phone when booking the reservation originally told me there was going to be an email with a link to provide flight info, but the only thing I see is an email directing me to call a number (which just rings busy and doesn't give me an option to hold) to provide flight info. Anyone know if that's in fact the only way to provide flight info for a superstar shuttle reservation? Thanks.


Yes it’s a bit of a process. They will email and text you closer to your arrival. I would call them just to make sure the reservation is received. 
I found superstar to be good, just hard to find the check in desk (it’s all the way down by Hertz I believe so it’s a looooonnnnggg walk)


----------



## tony67

Just wanted to comment on my recent experiences with uber - first no issues getting a car.
There were some questions about there being enough drivers.

Id recommend spending a couple of dollars more and getting the Uber Comfort if you have the option
Below are the prices without tips.
With Uber Comfort you get a better car and driver - Lexus, Mercedes and SUVs in my cases - all but one helped with luggage and were professional drivers.  Worth the 2-3 dollars more IMO.

The booking fees in Orlando are pretty high IMO - that goes right to uber and was around $6 per trip (included in the prices below)

MCO to HRH was 38.07 - at 10:30AM   (there is an Airport fee of just over $5 included in this + the toll)
Sapphire to MCO was 29.09 - at 2PM (No Airport fee for drop off but still the toll)


Trips between Hotels:
HRH to Swan (Disney) - 23.63 - at 8AM
Swan to PB - 24.19 - 4PM
PB to Renaissance SeaWorld - 15.97 - 8AM
Renaissance SeaWorld to Sapphire - 15 - 2PM


----------



## moesy4

We recently used Tony and wanted to provide a little feedback. First of all, we found Tony to be friendly and very laid back. I had marked I was using cash and then totally forgot it at home and was very stressed about now not having a way to pay. Tony called back and was super laid back about it. He ended up just sending an invoice a few days later and I had enough cash to trip the driver so it worked out and I appreciated that. The driver we ended up having was on time and got us there safely so that was good too.
The communication, however, would make me hesitate to book again. We got a call the night before from Art saying he was picking us up. I texted back that night to say we got his message, texted that our flight was on time, then again when we landed, and then when we were at baggage claim with no response. I tried texting Tony and no response. I call Art and he is really confused…Tony switched him to a different job and someone was supposed to have contacted me. He kindly calls Tony for me and after several minutes, said I have a new driver he should be contacting me. It took about five minutes and then the other driver called. One of our bags took awhile to show up and so we only had to wait about 10 minutes for him to come. I got the feeling though that there wasn’t a driver lined up for us and he must’ve had a connection to someone. When I got in the car I saw a slip of paper on top with my name on it, which seemed to be something he had just copied from a phone call.
Again, Tony seemed very nice, but it was very stressful, especially with three kids trying to get our luggage and also figure out what was going on.


----------



## yellowfish78

How does Tony (and co.) preferred to be paid?  We have a 4 leg trip and didn't know if we should plan on paying for it all upon the first people coming in, per leg etc... I did email him yesterday and am still waiting on an email back.


----------



## Toy Story Fan

I always ask Tony to send me an invoice so I can prepay. I did this last week and he responded within 20 minutes.


----------



## yellowfish78

Toy Story Fan said:


> I always ask Tony to send me an invoice so I can prepay. I did this last week and he responded within 20 minutes.


I'll send another email today.  Cash is king though. LOL


----------



## sandam1

yellowfish78 said:


> How does Tony (and co.) preferred to be paid?  We have a 4 leg trip and didn't know if we should plan on paying for it all upon the first people coming in, per leg etc... I did email him yesterday and am still waiting on an email back.



I usually pay the entire amount on the first leg and I think that's the way that he prefers it. It just keeps things simple!

I always try to pay in cash - Tony is a great guy and his prices are very reasonable. I would rather he get the full amount and not make him give the credit card company a cut.


----------



## yellowfish78

sandam1 said:


> I usually pay the entire amount on the first leg and I think that's the way that he prefers it. It just keeps things simple!
> 
> I always try to pay in cash - Tony is a great guy and his prices are very reasonable. I would rather he get the full amount and not make him give the credit card company a cut.


He emailed me back before I sent another out. All at first pickup is what he confirmed (which makes sense, but one time I swear the guy he sent said half each leg in case it wasn't him picking us up.)  

FOUR DAYS TO GO.


----------



## macraven

If you use Tony for that first leg ride and pay in full, and have a different driver for your return to the airport, Tony will give that driver his share 

I have experienced that before.
I only give a tip to the new driver if I paid the total car service up front 

Tony is always on the level


----------



## Koalayum

We ended up using the superstar shuttle and had a very positive experience. Booked by calling the phone number listed on the website.. they let me add the shuttle after I gave them my hotel reservation confirmation #. (I was told that I would not have been able to book the shuttle standalone or if the room had not been booked directly with universal.) It was $100ish roundtrip for two adults, one 4 year old and two infants. Totally worth a little extra money compared to an Uber, given that we didn't need to worry about the hassle of car seats. Communication was good the entire way through, we received several texts and emails reminding us about the process. We didn't have to wait long at all for either leg of the trip. Of note, I did intentionally line up my flights so that arrival and depart times were during their normal business hours, so I can't say how the experience would have gone otherwise. I was very apprehensive about using Superstar but moving forward wouldn't hesitate to use it again.


----------



## yellowfish78

After 10 years of using Tony - I finally MET him! LOL 
We booked a 3-4 leg trip with him over the holiday week.  My mom and aunt came in on a Thursday and he had Juste pick them up. We came in on a Saturday and Tony took us to Cabana Bay.  Monday Tony drove us all to the port for our cruise then picked us up on Friday when we came back.  
Very easy to email, text, talk too and excellent pricing.


----------



## BrotherCraig

We used Tony Hinds on the 16th to get to Disney and then again on Friday to get from our Universal hotel to the airport.  Highly recommend.  Tony is fantastic.


----------



## Krisshay13

We set up for Tony for our Nov trip, for the 1st time.   Art picked us up at airport but, Tony took us back at the end.  
All worked wonderful!!!


----------



## KT0191

When using Tony Hinds from MCO to RPR- Which grocery store do you stop at?


----------



## sandam1

KT0191 said:


> When using Tony Hinds from MCO to RPR- Which grocery store do you stop at?



Publix. If you want to do a pick-up (versus shopping in store), he can give you the address. On almost every trip, we have a "darn, I forgot to get that before I left" item so we usually just shop in the store.


----------



## KT0191

sandam1 said:


> Publix. If you want to do a pick-up (versus shopping in store), he can give you the address. On almost every trip, we have a "darn, I forgot to get that before I left" item so we usually just shop in the store.


That's exactly what I am wanting to do- do a pick up order. I emailed him for the address so hopefully I get that soon as we get there Saturday morning. Plus- I need my PubSub


----------



## cjsmom5

sandam1 said:


> Publix. If you want to do a pick-up (versus shopping in store), he can give you the address. On almost every trip, we have a "darn, I forgot to get that before I left" item so we usually just shop in the store.





KT0191 said:


> That's exactly what I am wanting to do- do a pick up order. I emailed him for the address so hopefully I get that soon as we get there Saturday morning. Plus- I need my PubSub



There is a liquor store right by the Publix we usually go to with Tony. The boys always run over there and get their stash for the week. Having them sit right beside each other makes it a great stop for us.


----------



## cjsmom5

macraven said:


> If you use Tony for that first leg ride and pay in full, and have a different driver for your return to the airport, Tony will give that driver his share
> 
> I have experienced that before.
> I only give a tip to the new driver if I paid the total car service up front
> 
> Tony is always on the level



Yes and if you include the tip for the round trip when you pay the first leg, no need to tip again, Tony will forward it to the new driver.  We usually make one payment with tip for both legs. And, have from time to time had a different driver for the return home. Never an issue.


----------



## cjsmom5

Krisshay13 said:


> We set up for Tony for our Nov trip, for the 1st time.   Art picked us up at airport but, Tony took us back at the end.
> All worked wonderful!!!



Yes - we enjoyed Art, also on our return trip. He was great. Not a hitch!


----------



## cjsmom5

yellowfish78 said:


> After 10 years of using Tony - I finally MET him! LOL
> We booked a 3-4 leg trip with him over the holiday week.  My mom and aunt came in on a Thursday and he had Juste pick them up. We came in on a Saturday and Tony took us to Cabana Bay.  Monday Tony drove us all to the port for our cruise then picked us up on Friday when we came back.
> Very easy to email, text, talk too and excellent pricing.



Tony has become like family to us. He is such an amazing man, on a personal level.


----------



## patster734

cjsmom5 said:


> Tony has become like family to us. He is such an amazing man, on a personal level.



I agree.  Seeing Tony at the pickup spot has became a “you know you are on vacation when” event.  Tony is great.


----------



## TinkB278

Question about Tony Hinds… I just submitted my information for a round trip but he only asked for information about my arriving flight but not my departure. When does he take your departure information? Also, do I need to ask about a grocery stop up front?


----------



## macraven

You will provide the second leg info when you see him

do send him a note you are requesting a grocery stop


----------



## patster734

When I have booked my flight, I email Tony all of my information:  # in party, arrival flight carrier/number/date/time, departure flight carrier/number/date/time, destination and pickup location (if they’re different), and grocery stop request.  Within a week of arrival, I’ll text him to verify the pickup.  During pickup, he will verify your departure information.  Tony will then request that you text him a day before pickup to finalize the return trip information:  pickup time and location, and which airline to determine drop off gate.  I usually request to be picked up 3 hours before the scheduled flight departure.


----------



## bchbetha

Where does Tony pick you up at the airport? Outside or in baggage claim?


----------



## macraven

My last trip was October and I met him
Outside at the designated area for pick up 
He sent me a text to let me know where to meet him

system can vary at the date due to current policy
You will be send a text letting you know where he is parked 

not sure if they allow drivers to meet you inside at the carousel luggage pick up
Procedure did change for my fall trip in October 

Tony will text you once you at the baggage area.


----------



## macraven

TinkB278 said:


> Question about Tony Hinds… I just submitted my information for a round trip but he only asked for information about my arriving flight but not my departure. When does he take your departure information? Also, do I need to ask about a grocery stop up front?


He will reconfirm your return trip info once you are in his car
If you need a grocery stop, send him a note


----------



## TinkB278

macraven said:


> My last trip was October and I met him
> Outside at the designated area for pick up
> He sent me a text to let me know where to meet him
> 
> system can vary at the date due to current policy
> You will be send a text letting you know where he is parked
> 
> not sure if they allow drivers to meet you inside at the carousel luggage pick up
> Procedure did change for my fall trip in October
> 
> Tony will text you once you at the baggage area.


Is this pickup area near the baggage claim area?


----------



## macraven

Due to Covid, policy for car service, pick can change
How it went for me in October, could be different now

a year ago, my driver met me inside at luggage carousel for getting my luggage
October trip, driver called me and told me to meet him outside at a specific place for my pick up 
Had to go to a number area where driver was parked 

it is now February and do not know current set up

don’t know if you meet your driver inside at carousel for your luggage or if you pick up your luggage and meet your driver outside

ask your driver in advance current policy
Either they met you inside at the carousel or you meet outside at curb pick up 
Contact your transportation company the day before you fly in to Orlando, wherr is your meet up location


----------



## MinnieMSue

Just had Tony drive us a couple weeks ago and he knew my flight had arrived and had me text him when we had our luggage and went outside the doors right by our luggage carousel. We texted him the number we were at and he pulled up a few minutes later and loaded us up.


----------



## wdwrule

MinnieMSue said:


> Just had Tony drive us a couple weeks ago and he knew my flight had arrived and had me text him when we had our luggage and went outside the doors right by our luggage carousel. We texted him the number we were at and he pulled up a few minutes later and loaded us up.


This is usually the case for us too. We don’t have luggage to pick up, so we typically just walk out and we end up texting/calling to tell which number we’re standing at. Usually one of his drivers call us upon landing as they track the flights.

Both last month and a few months ago, one of his drivers waited indoors for us and had our name handwritten on a piece of paper near baggage claim vicinity.  It always seems to vary.   Typically they’ll call you shortly after deboarding the plane but if they don’t, just call/text Tony and he will take care of things.


----------



## Ross Kratter

macraven said:


> Due to Covid, policy for car service, pick can change
> How it went for me in October, could be different now
> 
> a year ago, my driver met me inside at luggage carousel for getting my luggage
> October trip, driver called me and told me to meet him outside at a specific place for my pick up
> Had to go to a number area where driver was parked
> 
> it is now February and do not know current set up
> 
> don’t know if you meet your driver inside at carousel for your luggage or if you pick up your luggage and meet your driver outside
> 
> ask your driver in advance current policy
> Either they met you inside at the carousel or you meet outside at curb pick up
> Contact your transportation company the day before you fly in to Orlando, wherr is your meet up location


Legally, Vehicles for Hire (car services) are supposed to do Meet & Greets at the Baggage Claim escalators on level 2 and park in the GT Concourses (express tunnels) on level 1, except between midnight and 8am when the GT Concourses are closed, when they park in the Commercial Vehicle Parking Areas across the bus lanes from level 1. Level 2 is for personal pickups and rideshare. Taxis are on both levels 1 and 2.


----------



## Shacka1

Hello! I will be flying in in June and going to sapphire falls, just myself and 2 kids (8 & 14) we do not need to make any stops, what would you recommend for a convenient affordable way of getting to and from? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ross Kratter

Shacka1 said:


> Hello! I will be flying in in June and going to sapphire falls, just myself and 2 kids (8 & 14) we do not need to make any stops, what would you recommend for a convenient affordable way of getting to and from? Thanks!!!!!


Universal's SuperStar Shuttle is probably your best bet. It will be $107 round trip for your party ($39 per adult, $29 per child under 10).


----------



## Shacka1

Ross Kratter said:


> Universal's SuperStar Shuttle is probably your best bet. It will be $107 round trip for your party ($39 per adult, $29 per child under 10).


Perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## StageTek

Ross Kratter said:


> Universal's SuperStar Shuttle is probably your best bet. It will be $107 round trip for your party ($39 per adult, $29 per child under 10).


Thanks for this!

I'm heading to Universal from MCO for the first time (after a dozen WDW trips) this September. I think I'll give them a try.


----------



## PoohNFriends

bchbetha said:


> Where does Tony pick you up at the airport? Outside or in baggage claim?



We used Tony a few weeks ago. He watches the flight so he texted me when we landed to have me call him when we were ready w/bags and which claim area we would be waiting at. I called him & we headed outside to wait for him (less than 5 min). He helped us load up then headed out.


----------



## bchbetha

Shacka1 said:


> Hello! I will be flying in in June and going to sapphire falls, just myself and 2 kids (8 & 14) we do not need to make any stops, what would you recommend for a convenient affordable way of getting to and from? Thanks!!!!!


I would do Lyft. I want door to door service.


----------



## michellej47

How much did you all tip if you used Tony?  There are 4 of us.  We are not making any stops.


----------



## macraven

It varies what peeps give for a tip
Even with no grocery stops, peeps tip

15-25%for tip


----------



## DisneyMom93

michellej47 said:


> How much did you all tip if you used Tony?  There are 4 of us.  We are not making any stops.


We are 4 (edited to correct typo) and we tip 25%.


----------



## tgarre06

DisneyMom93 said:


> We are 4 (edited to correct typo) and we tip 25%.


We are a family of 4, and we tip the driver $20 each way.


----------



## mamamelody2

michellej47 said:


> How much did you all tip if you used Tony?  There are 4 of us.  We are not making any stops.



On our trip last month we did $20 for the trip to UOR as we did a grocery stop, and $15 for the trip to MCO.
There were 4 of us.


----------



## Bratray321

michellej47 said:


> How much did you all tip if you used Tony?  There are 4 of us.  We are not making any stops.


$20 each way. Well worth it for the courteous and helpful service.


----------



## Neverbeast

This Tony sounds magical and lovely… I read four pages back, but Is Tony like a taxi in a regular car? Probably wouldn’t work for a large group right?


----------



## wdwrule

Neverbeast said:


> This Tony sounds magical and lovely… I read four pages back, but Is Tony like a taxi in a regular car? Probably wouldn’t work for a large group right?


I’m not sure what his max is, but they often use minivans and some full size vans. You would just have to let him know how many people.


----------



## Neverbeast

I have plenty of time to figure it out but have been playing with the idea of getting a limo for 8 of us. The kids and grandparents could go together. Seems comparable in price to multiple Ubers. 

Has anyone used Orlando Luxury Transportation?


----------



## macraven

Few years back, Tony had me assigned to Art for my rides
He uses a full size limo

You could fit your friends and peeps you don’t t like in that  vehicle and still have room left in it


----------



## jods

michellej47 said:


> How much did you all tip if you used Tony?  There are 4 of us.  We are not making any stops.


We love Tony Hinds service.   We don't do a grocery stop and did 25 to Universal and 25 to the airport from Universal.  I think we tipped about the same from Disney to mco. We are usually 4 people.


----------



## jods

macraven said:


> Few years back, Tony had me assigned to Art for my rides
> He uses a full size limo
> 
> You could fit your friends and peeps you don’t t like in that  vehicle and still have room left in it


We had Art for one of our trips last year and we didn't have a limo.  I know he said there are multiple cars.


----------



## shellsbell

Neverbeast said:


> This Tony sounds magical and lovely… I read four pages back, but Is Tony like a taxi in a regular car? Probably wouldn’t work for a large group right?


Our party of 7 always uses Tony and we always have a large transport type van that would probably accommodate 10 people


----------



## ClapYourHands

Neverbeast said:


> I have plenty of time to figure it out but have been playing with the idea of getting a limo for 8 of us. The kids and grandparents could go together. Seems comparable in price to multiple Ubers.
> 
> Has anyone used Orlando Luxury Transportation?


I haven't used Orlando Luxury Transportation, but we were a party of 8 and booked through Tony last trip.  It was a big van, so not luxury, but I wanted to address the price. Uber/Lyft CAN be the cheapest option, but if you hit any kind of surge pricing or fly in/out at an odd time, you could end up paying more for Uber/Lyft than for previously booked transportation. Last year, we hit a surge, and ended up spending over $90 one way for a single Uber to UO. Given that we were arriving at midnight and needed to be picked up at 4am for our return flight for this past trip, I figured it made more sense to pay for a sure thing than to chance Uber/Lyft with such a large group.


----------



## Deb1993

We normally do $20 each way.


----------



## bchbetha

I emailed Tony via the address in this thread and got confirmation of availability. I was emailed a google form to fill out with flight info. Then I got an invoice via Square. It was super easy to book.
Our flight down was super messed up and I emailed him when we got a new flight number and arrival time. By the time we arrived, we had been traveling for 14 hours and it was after 1am. We were ready to be done but I didn't know where to find him. I had asked in an early email and he never replied. I texted when we were getting our bags- no response. We mistakenly went to ground transportation before realizing I could just call him. He told us to go out by baggage claim. We did that and some shady guy walked up to us mumbling about a taxi. I was really worried it was him. It wasn't. I called again and this time he asked what door we were at and then said to stay there. There was a huge crowd and he called a few minutes later saying he was stuck many doors away but to stay put.
He showed up quickly after and it was smooth sailing. He picked us up himself in a Suburban. The way home was with a different driver in a kind of sad van but no problems.


----------



## Brandilla

Neverbeast said:


> I have plenty of time to figure it out but have been playing with the idea of getting a limo for 8 of us. The kids and grandparents could go together. Seems comparable in price to multiple Ubers.
> 
> Has anyone used Orlando Luxury Transportation?



Quoting my review from last summer. Absolutely loved them. Highly recommend and will use again! Sorry, it's in the next post. I messed it up haha


----------



## Brandilla

Brandilla said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say we used Orlando Luxury Transportation for our airport transfers last week. We used a Limo to pick us up as a surprise to our kids. It was expensive at $219 (Not including tip) but we used credit card points to pay for our hotel and tickets, so we splurged here since it was for my son's 13th birthday. Excellent service. Our driver met us at luggage claim with a ipad/tablet with our name on it, and was super professional and friendly. And the car was so cool! It was a Lincoln and very fancy. Definitely exceeded my expectations and my kids thought it was awesome!
> For the trip home, we also used them but got a suburban which was still more costly than some options at $91 (not including tip). But again had immaculate service and the car was in perfect condition. Would absolutely recommend them. They kept in constant contact, texting me when the driver was on his way and when he arrived.


----------



## Neverbeast

So helpful, thank you!


----------



## babesboo99

We ( just 2 people) arrive at MCO around 230 June 1st. I was wondering   how much do you think Tony's or and U er might cost? We are going to surfside in for OI the onto Disney then back to MCO


----------



## djmeredith

We (4) arrive May 30 and are using Tony for the second time, going to Portofino. It will be $140 +tip roundtrip. You could always use him to/from the airport and use Uber to get to Disney. Email him for a quote and he usually responds quickly.


----------



## TNKim

djmeredith said:


> We (4) arrive May 30 and are using Tony for the second time, going to Portofino. It will be $140 +tip roundtrip. You could always use him to/from the airport and use Uber to get to Disney. Email him for a quote and he usually responds quickly.



We arrive May 29 and are also using Tony, first time, going to Portofino.  He quoted $140 + tip roundtrip.


----------



## mommajen08

Wanted to chime in for those considering transportation options to and from the airport.  We used Uber for a family of 4.  It was $37 to Dockside and $32 back to the airport. My husband is a pro at timing up Ubers, we were on the road less than 5 minutes after we picked up our luggage.


----------



## iona

mommajen08 said:


> Wanted to chime in for those considering transportation options to and from the airport.  We used Uber for a family of 4.  It was $37 to Dockside and $32 back to the airport. My husband is a pro at timing up Ubers, we were on the road less than 5 minutes after we picked up our luggage.


How much luggage did you have? That’s always my concern with an Uber - whether we’ll get one that’s too small for our suitcases.


----------



## ClapYourHands

mommajen08 said:


> Wanted to chime in for those considering transportation options to and from the airport.  We used Uber for a family of 4.  It was $37 to Dockside and $32 back to the airport. My husband is a pro at timing up Ubers, we were on the road less than 5 minutes after we picked up our luggage.


What do you mean by “a pro at timing up Ubers”? 
Those seem like low prices, especially for the XL your family would need. I’ve had both good and bad luck with airport rideshare prices.


----------



## mommajen08

iona said:


> How much luggage did you have? That’s always my concern with an Uber - whether we’ll get one that’s too small for our suitcases.


We ordered an Uber XL, which was a Honda Odyssey, to take us from the airport to Dockside.  We had two 22" suitcases, one 28" suitcase, one 30" suitcase, one under-seat carry-on, and three backpacks (which were held on seats in the car).

On the way back to the airport, my husband took his chances and ordered a "regular" Uber.  We were picked up by a Honda Civic and were able to fit everything in the trunk except the backpacks.  I would recommend spending the extra money on the Uber XL as we almost weren't able to fit everything in the trunk.


----------



## mommajen08

ClapYourHands said:


> What do you mean by “a pro at timing up Ubers”?
> Those seem like low prices, especially for the XL your family would need. I’ve had both good and bad luck with airport rideshare prices.


He knows exactly when to request the driver so we are never waiting.  Every Uber we ordered was ready for us the exact minute we were ready to go.  When I request Ubers, I always end up having to wait at least 5-10 minutes for a driver to arrive.

Those prices did seem low to me, too. They were very similar to what we paid 6 years ago in Orlando which was surprising to me. With costs going up on everything, I was expecting higher rates.


----------



## minijeanie

Shacka1 said:


> Hello! I will be flying in in June and going to sapphire falls, just myself and 2 kids (8 & 14) we do not need to make any stops, what would you recommend for a convenient affordable way of getting to and from? Thanks!!!!!


I am using the shuttle service offered by US. only $32 each way for  2 of us.. can't beat that.. we are going in September


----------



## babesboo99

minijeanie said:


> I am using the shuttle service offered by US. only $32 each way for  2 of us.. can't beat that.. we are going in September


Isn't that only if you book a package?


----------



## Goofy!!

bchbetha said:


> I emailed Tony via the address in this thread and got confirmation of availability. I was emailed a google form to fill out with flight info. Then I got an invoice via Square. It was super easy to book.
> Our flight down was super messed up and I emailed him when we got a new flight number and arrival time. By the time we arrived, we had been traveling for 14 hours and it was after 1am. We were ready to be done but I didn't know where to find him. I had asked in an early email and he never replied. I texted when we were getting our bags- no response. We mistakenly went to ground transportation before realizing I could just call him. He told us to go out by baggage claim. We did that and some shady guy walked up to us mumbling about a taxi. I was really worried it was him. It wasn't. I called again and this time he asked what door we were at and then said to stay there. There was a huge crowd and he called a few minutes later saying he was stuck many doors away but to stay put.
> He showed up quickly after and it was smooth sailing. He picked us up himself in a Suburban. The way home was with a different driver in a kind of sad van but no problems.


What was the email you used? (I went back a few pages but must have missed it.) We have used Tony ALOT in the past, but this will be the first time post covid. I used his aohb607 gmail address to book rides from the airport to the port, from the port to the Portofino and the Portofino to the airport. He responded that everything was set, no problems there. However, my kids are flying in at different times with him doing different rides to the port.  When I ask for a cost estimate and how I could prepay the kids' rides, I am met with silence.  I would love a square invoice and wondering if his children are running the accounting side now and I have booked my rides in the wrong place. I totally trust Tony that he will be there but would like to make it official with his company if it makes it easier for him.  
I also tried his website, but the email at contact@thtransportservices.com is coming back as unreachable.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I can NOT recommend Tony Hinds. He was a no show for our return trip to airport. 

I was told he would contact me with pick up time the day before pick up. I decided to contact him two days before, so I could make plans for my final day. He emailed me back and we agreed on a pick up time. On the return day, I was at the agreed pick up location 5 minutes early and one of the resort employees asked me if I needed help. I told him I had a car service coming and was checking to see if they were here. The employee told me no one from Tony Hinds was here yet. I texted Tony telling him we were ready, whenever the driver was. He didn’t respond. My family stood there waiting for 5 minutes past pick up time, I called Tony, got his voicemail and left a message. I also responded to our last email confirming time and told him the driver wasn’t at our resort and then I texted him again. 
My family agreed to wait 10 more minutes before deciding we would have to split up and take Ubers. We never heard from Tony and when we got into the Ubers, no one from Tony Hinds was there for us. It was a very stressful end to our otherwise wonderful vacation. 

I haven’t heard back from Tony.  
I will never use him again. 

Good luck to everyone else using his so called service.


----------



## Goofy!!

BLTtinkerbell said:


> I can NOT recommend Tony Hinds. He was a no show for our return trip to airport.
> 
> I was told he would contact me with pick up time the day before pick up. I decided to contact him two days before, so I could make plans for my final day. He emailed me back and we agreed on a pick up time. On the return day, I was at the agreed pick up location 5 minutes early and one of the resort employees asked me if I needed help. I told him I had a car service coming and was checking to see if they were here. The employee told me no one from Tony Hinds was here yet. I texted Tony telling him we were ready, whenever the driver was. He didn’t respond. My family stood there waiting for 5 minutes past pick up time, I called Tony, got his voicemail and left a message. I also responded to our last email confirming time and told him the driver wasn’t at our resort and then I texted him again.
> My family agreed to wait 10 more minutes before deciding we would have to split up and take Ubers. We never heard from Tony and when we got into the Ubers, no one from Tony Hinds was there for us. It was a very stressful end to our otherwise wonderful vacation.
> 
> I haven’t heard back from Tony.
> I will never use him again.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else using his so called service.


Thank you for your experience.  We have used Tony numerous times yearly pre-covid for years, to Universal, the port, and WWOS, but have not used him since 2019 when he transported many of our cheer gym around Orlando for Worlds.  We have always had wonderful service. However, I am now getting a bit worried that his children are not running quite the wonderful service that he has always provided.  (He did tell me on our last trip that his children were starting to take over the business since his wife passed away and he would eventually like to retire.)  It seems they don't have the same work ethic as their dad.

 I booked several trips with him for August (MCO-port, port to Universal, Universal to MCO) through his gmail address. He responded quickly that it was all set "anything for you, goofy."  However, I have sent 5 requests post booking for an estimate , both directly to him and through his new website. Crickets.  I have requested, as others have done, the ability to pay beforehand because he is picking up our kids and bringing them to the port, but I want to cover it. Again, crickets. Now I am reading about the no-shows, the broken down vans, and others that he delegates to others that are not up to his standards.

I will ask one more time for an estimate and then it will be time to start looking elsewhere.  Tony, if you are following this, let me know we are good to go.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

BLTtinkerbell said:


> I can NOT recommend Tony Hinds. He was a no show for our return trip to airport.
> 
> I was told he would contact me with pick up time the day before pick up. I decided to contact him two days before, so I could make plans for my final day. He emailed me back and we agreed on a pick up time. On the return day, I was at the agreed pick up location 5 minutes early and one of the resort employees asked me if I needed help. I told him I had a car service coming and was checking to see if they were here. The employee told me no one from Tony Hinds was here yet. I texted Tony telling him we were ready, whenever the driver was. He didn’t respond. My family stood there waiting for 5 minutes past pick up time, I called Tony, got his voicemail and left a message. I also responded to our last email confirming time and told him the driver wasn’t at our resort and then I texted him again.
> My family agreed to wait 10 more minutes before deciding we would have to split up and take Ubers. We never heard from Tony and when we got into the Ubers, no one from Tony Hinds was there for us. It was a very stressful end to our otherwise wonderful vacation.
> 
> I haven’t heard back from Tony.
> I will never use him again.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else using his so called service.


I had an odd experience-- when we were being driven to our resort at the beginning of the trip, I asked the driver if I would hear from Tony regarding the return trip or what protocol was.  He asked when our return flight was, and told me to call him (the driver) the night before as a reminder once the flight information was confirmed.  That's what I did.  I also decided to email Tony to let him know that the original driver was going to pick us up the following day for our return flight, and make sure that was okay with him.

Tony emailed me back and said "sure, that works."

Our original driver picked us up for our return flight.  As we were en route to the airport, I got a call from an Orlando #.  I picked it up-- it was a driver that Tony had dispatched to our hotel for our return trip to the airport!  I said I was sorry, I already had a driver and was already on my way back, and that I had emailed Tony to let him know and he said that it was fine.

So somehow, we ended up having double the drivers!  I felt bad for the second driver that was sent there by Tony.  There was a definite wire crossed on the communication.


----------



## Goofy!!

Just thought I would update. I am no longer concerned at all that Tony's company will not provide the same outstanding quality of service that I have always had from him.  With all the crazy plane changes lately, he had to rely on a some others to meet demands. Unfortunately, a very few did not work out as planned. He told me he is going to scale back till things settle down and only book trips he can do personally so that his company can maintain the highest quality of service that he in known for. I am convinced because he has never, ever let us down in almost 20 years.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Goofy!! said:


> Just thought I would update. I am no longer concerned at all that Tony's company will not provide the same outstanding quality of service that I have always had from him.  With all the crazy plane changes lately, he had to rely on a some others to meet demands. Unfortunately, a very few did not work out as planned. He told me he is going to scale back till things settle down and only book trips he can do personally so that his company can maintain the highest quality of service that he in known for. I am convinced because he has never, ever let us down in almost 20 years.



Thanks for the update. I knew he would do something so he could get a handle on things. I wonder if adding the website caused some chaos. He personally has been our driver most of the time and I really like him. We have him booked in October.


----------



## G719

Goofy!! said:


> Just thought I would update. I am no longer concerned at all that Tony's company will not provide the same outstanding quality of service that I have always had from him.  With all the crazy plane changes lately, he had to rely on a some others to meet demands. Unfortunately, a very few did not work out as planned. He told me he is going to scale back till things settle down and only book trips he can do personally so that his company can maintain the highest quality of service that he in known for. I am convinced because he has never, ever let us down in almost 20 years.


That's good to hear. Tony was always great and his son Neil was too. Last summer Neil picked us up from the airport. A different driver took us back to the airport. He drove way over the speed limit and the van smelled like cigarettes. I feel like Tony hated to tell people that he was booked and couldn't take them but it's probably the best thing he could do to keep up the expected level of service.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Goofy!! said:


> Just thought I would update. I am no longer concerned at all that Tony's company will not provide the same outstanding quality of service that I have always had from him.  With all the crazy plane changes lately, he had to rely on a some others to meet demands. Unfortunately, a very few did not work out as planned. He told me he is going to scale back till things settle down and only book trips he can do personally so that his company can maintain the highest quality of service that he in known for. I am convinced because he has never, ever let us down in almost 20 years.


Thanks for the update. 
However, I don’t find it acceptable for a company to not respond to a customer who confirmed pickup date/time/location two days in advance. That would have been the time to tell me he no longer could pick us up. 
Also not acceptable to ignore my phone calls, texts and emails, while I was waiting for ride back to airport. 
Even then, he could have responded to let me know something out of his control happened. But no, he didn’t respond and let us know if a driver was coming or not. We had to then make the decision to make alternate arrangements to get our family back to airport. Totally unnecessary stress for us to have to deal with at the end of our vacation. 
All of this could have been avoided with communication on Tony’s part. 
Not professional at all.


----------



## GulAtiCa

For this past Universal trip, we Universal's Superstar Shuttle service. If you have a hotel only reservation, you can call them up and just book a 1 way or 2 way return trip. That's what I did, you just need your hotel reservation #. Here is the number if anyone wants it: (800) 232-7827. It was $39 per person for the round trip btw.

The Universal Superstar Shuttle was pretty good. I was a little disappointed it was just a normal Mears bus, was kinda hoping for Minions or something on the outside haha. But went well, probably wait about 20 minutes for them to leave, we were the only one there for a bit till 2 or 3 families showed up. Coming back was a bit of an issue. We were suppose to meet the bus at 6:35am outside Adventura, but the bus never came. A Mears bus did seem to go to Sapphire Falls and then leave. We ended up calling the phone number and apparently they marked us as a noshow??? But thankfully the operator called a Mears Taxi for us, picked us up like 1 minute later and had a private Taxi ride to the airport, no cost (since already paid for by the shuttle). So overall, was a good experience, the problem got solved quickly, so we will def do it again.


----------



## wdhinn89

We are going to Uber from the Contemporary to Royal Pacific and then from Royal Pacific to MCO, does anyone have an estimate to what each trip would cost for an UberX/Lyft for each trip?


----------



## wdwrule

wdhinn89 said:


> We are going to Uber from the Contemporary to Royal Pacific and then from Royal Pacific to MCO, does anyone have an estimate to what each trip would cost for an UberX/Lyft for each trip?


It all depends on the day and time of day but our average with Lyft to and from UO property to Disney Springs/Hotel was between $16-$25 recently. Average to MCO from UO property was $25-$33. Lyft was usually $1-$3 cheaper than Uber when we checked.


----------



## wdhinn89

wdwrule said:


> It all depends on the day and time of day but our average with Lyft to and from UO property to Disney Springs/Hotel was between $16-$25 recently. Average to MCO from UO property was $25-$33. Lyft was usually $1-$3 cheaper than Uber when we checked.


Thank you!


----------



## bchbetha

wdhinn89 said:


> We are going to Uber from the Contemporary to Royal Pacific and then from Royal Pacific to MCO, does anyone have an estimate to what each trip would cost for an UberX/Lyft for each trip?


The Uber (and Lyft) websites have fare estimators https://www.uber.com/global/en/price-estimate/


----------



## raidermatt

Used Mears Global (the private service) for MCO to Universal, Universal to WDW, and WDW to MCO earlier this month.  Total of 7 rides for groups between 4 and 8 (different hotels).  Every driver arrived early and there were no issues.  Cost was $53 to $105 per ride.


----------



## cjsmom5

BLTtinkerbell said:


> Thanks for the update.
> However, I don’t find it acceptable for a company to not respond to a customer who confirmed pickup date/time/location two days in advance. That would have been the time to tell me he no longer could pick us up.
> Also not acceptable to ignore my phone calls, texts and emails, while I was waiting for ride back to airport.
> Even then, he could have responded to let me know something out of his control happened. But no, he didn’t respond and let us know if a driver was coming or not. We had to then make the decision to make alternate arrangements to get our family back to airport. Totally unnecessary stress for us to have to deal with at the end of our vacation.
> All of this could have been avoided with communication on Tony’s part.
> Not professional at all.


I respect your experience. All I can tell you is that over the last 15 plus years we have never had that experience, nor have any of the people I referred. They have always been wonderful to us.  Not exactly sure what happened, but it was your experience and I respect that.


----------



## cjsmom5

macraven said:


> Few years back, Tony had me assigned to Art for my rides
> He uses a full size limo
> 
> You could fit your friends and peeps you don’t t like in that  vehicle and still have room left in it


Art has picked us up several times. He has always been wonderful and provided great service.


----------



## cjsmom5

Goofy!! said:


> What was the email you used? (I went back a few pages but must have missed it.) We have used Tony ALOT in the past, but this will be the first time post covid. I used his aohb607 gmail address to book rides from the airport to the port, from the port to the Portofino and the Portofino to the airport. He responded that everything was set, no problems there. However, my kids are flying in at different times with him doing different rides to the port.  When I ask for a cost estimate and how I could prepay the kids' rides, I am met with silence.  I would love a square invoice and wondering if his children are running the accounting side now and I have booked my rides in the wrong place. I totally trust Tony that he will be there but would like to make it official with his company if it makes it easier for him.
> I also tried his website, but the email at contact@thtransportservices.com is coming back as unreachable.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Use this number and text him. Tell him your name and what you are asking for ... he is very busy, I know personally, as I talked to him last week. 407.406.9093


----------



## cjsmom5

MinnieMSue said:


> Thanks for the update. I knew he would do something so he could get a handle on things. I wonder if adding the website caused some chaos. He personally has been our driver most of the time and I really like him. We have him booked in October.


I have him booked for September, November and December. Then again in March 2023.  He is and has always been amazing for us.


----------



## Goofy!!

cjsmom5 said:


> Use this number and text him. Tell him your name and what you are asking for ... he is very busy, I know personally, as I talked to him last week. 407.406.9093


We have used him for years and have always been happy.  I have both his text and his email, thanks!

UPDATE: We used Tony for our travel in Orlando/Port Canaveral last week.  I did not see any deterioration of his wonderful service that we have come to love over the years.  My only disappointment was that we did not get to enjoy Tony himself. I was hoping to connect after a couple of years of no travel .  But he called several times, so it was nice to talk to him.

Juste (SP?) picked up our son and his fiancée at MCO late on 8/26 and brought him over to our hotel at the port. Communication by both Juste and Tony was superb and the ride was seamless.  We used Cocoa Beach Shuttle from hotel to port because Tony agreed it was silly to have him come out from Orlando to take us less than a mile to the port. Although, I would have loved to give him the business.

Ryland picked the 7 of us up at the port after our cruise and took us to the Portofino.  Again, wonderful communication between both Ryland and Tony.  As we were disembarking, our genie found some erroneous charges on our bill and went to fix them before he escorted us off the ship. This made us a few minutes late getting to our agreed upon location and Ryland was made to move by the port authorities. Again, perfect communication and we found him right away outside the port. He was personable, helpful, and on time.

Ryland was again assigned to pick us up from the Portofino to take us to the airport.  Again, he was on time, communication was excellent and everything was seamless.

Tony called several times to let us know who was picking us up and what time.

I am glad that the superb service of Tony Hinds continues after the small glitch during the crazy plane changes over the summer.

I will always continue to use his service as I have for close to 2 decades.


----------



## Erica Ladd

We are using Tony for our upcoming trip this weekend and I’m looking forward to it!!


----------



## spookymickey

Hello all, I wanted to ask what people's thoughts were on a group of 8. I was thinking either 2 separate Uber's, or reserving the US Shuttle. We're staying at Cabana Bay. I've read some good and some bad about the shuttle, mainly that there was a limited amount that come back and forth, and you could be waiting up to 30 minutes for one to arrive, plus the multiple resort stops. Also is the packet that you receive at the kiosk desk worth it?

Thanks for any help, ideas, or your experiences.


----------



## Ross Kratter

spookymickey said:


> Hello all, I wanted to ask what people's thoughts were on a group of 8. I was thinking either 2 separate Uber's, or reserving the US Shuttle. We're staying at Cabana Bay. I've read some good and some bad about the shuttle, mainly that there was a limited amount that come back and forth, and you could be waiting up to 30 minutes for one to arrive, plus the multiple resort stops. Also is the packet that you receive at the kiosk desk worth it?
> 
> Thanks for any help, ideas, or your experiences.


For a group of 8, the most cost effective method, which also happens to be the most direct, would be to reserve a van with one of the myriad of private car services in the area. Mears has 8 passenger vans.
The driver will meet you at baggage claim, help with luggage, and escort you right down to the van, which will be waiting in the Express Pickup lane.


----------



## spookymickey

Ross Kratter said:


> For a group of 8, the most cost effective method, which also happens to be the most direct, would be to reserve a van with one of the myriad of private car services in the area. Mears has 8 passenger vans.
> The driver will meet you at baggage claim, help with luggage, and escort you right down to the van, which will be waiting in the Express Pickup lane.


Great! Thanks for the tip. So then all the talk that the packet you get from the US Shuttle isn't really anything special like people have stated? So used to having the Magical Express to use, US needs to get something like that.


----------



## youngdeb12

spookymickey said:


> Great! Thanks for the tip. So then all the talk that the packet you get from the US Shuttle isn't really anything special like people have stated? So used to having the Magical Express to use, US needs to get something like that.



Even with 8, for the prices they charge for the shuttles, it's more economical to just rent a van and have your own private transport.


----------



## hhoope01

youngdeb12 said:


> Even with 8, for the prices they charge for the shuttles, it's more economical to just rent a van and have your own private transport.


If you are renting, don't forget to include parking charges, gas, tolls, etc. to your cost estimates.


----------



## youngdeb12

hhoope01 said:


> If you are renting, don't forget to include parking charges, gas, tolls, etc. to your cost estimates.


Sorry, I should have been more clear. We have a group of 10 and hired a van service to pick us up and drop us off and transfer between hotels. $400 total + gratuity for transportation from MCO to US, US to WDW and then WDW to MCO.


----------



## spookymickey

youngdeb12 said:


> Even with 8, for the prices they charge for the shuttles, it's more economical to just rent a van and have your own private transport.


I've looked into that too. But for 6 days, the price ends up being double if not triple for a rental. Depending on the vehicle. Also the $18 a day for parking adds in. So it's going to most likely end up being an Uber as the costs break down. Thank you again for all the comments. Just getting everyone's opinions is helpful.


----------



## spookymickey

youngdeb12 said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. We have a group of 10 and hired a van service to pick us up and drop us off and transfer between hotels. $400 total + gratuity for transportation from MCO to US, US to WDW and then WDW to MCO.


Oh ok, that makes sense. Yeah for our trip it's just directly from MCO to Cabana Bay. No other stops. But I see how your setup makes sense for multiple locations. Thank you again.


----------



## spookymickey

hhoope01 said:


> If you are renting, don't forget to include parking charges, gas, tolls, etc. to your cost estimates.


Yep, was going over all those scenarios, and renting was almost as much a the stay alone. Even grabbing a vehicle for the drive over, dropping it off at the rental area onsite, it would be around $200. So trying to be as cost efficient as I can, ride sharing will be the most economical.


----------



## youngdeb12

spookymickey said:


> Yep, was going over all those scenarios, and renting was almost as much a the stay alone. Even grabbing a vehicle for the drive over, dropping it off at the rental area onsite, it would be around $200. So trying to be as cost efficient as I can, ride sharing will be the most economical.


Ride sharing was going to be our other option.  It would be cheaper than hiring the shuttle, but we preferred just having the certainty of someone picking us up and dropping us off at set times.


----------



## MrsDanielle

I have a 7:00 am international flight on the return trip home. Should I plan on leaving the hotel at 4:00 am? Which service would you use ? I’m thinking a taxi or rideshare would be the quickest/most guaranteed way of getting there on time. I’ve also considered just moving hotels on the last day to be closer to the airport. Any recommendations?


----------



## Distisso

MrsDanielle said:


> I have a 7:00 am international flight on the return trip home. Should I plan on leaving the hotel at 4:00 am? Which service would you use ? I’m thinking a taxi or rideshare would be the quickest/most guaranteed way of getting there on time. I’ve also considered just moving hotels on the last day to be closer to the airport. Any recommendations?


We booked a hotel close to the airport for our last night. We'll leave our luggage with bell services during our last park day, and then head to the hotel when we're done. It's way less expensive and less of a rush in the morning.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

MrsDanielle said:


> I have a 7:00 am international flight on the return trip home. Should I plan on leaving the hotel at 4:00 am? Which service would you use ? I’m thinking a taxi or rideshare would be the quickest/most guaranteed way of getting there on time. I’ve also considered just moving hotels on the last day to be closer to the airport. Any recommendations?


We have stayed at the Hyatt at MCO before and it worked well.


----------



## JoanieCricket

We are a family of 4 flying into MCO and staying a 3 nights at Aventura hotel.  I think we're pretty convinced that getting a ride share makes the most sense from MCO to Aventura.  But what are our options from Aventura to Port Canaveral for a cruise?  Is ride share the way to go?  Or is there an alternative?  

Also, if ride shares are the way to go for transport, should we get an XL since we're 4 (3 adults, 1 teenager) with 4 checked bags between us all?  TIA for any advice!


----------



## hhoope01

BLTtinkerbell said:


> We have stayed at the Hyatt at MCO before and it worked well.


This is what we do quite often.  The MCO Hyatt is extremely convenient.  No worrying about traffic or what time to get a pick-up.  The morning is much less chaotic since we are already at the airport.  The Hyatt is a nice hotel with a nice pool and restaurant (or you can eat at most any of the airport restaurants if you prefer.)


----------



## KateDrake

youngdeb12 said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. We have a group of 10 and hired a van service to pick us up and drop us off and transfer between hotels. $400 total + gratuity for transportation from MCO to US, US to WDW and then WDW to MCO.


Deb, do you mind sharing the name of the service you used? Looking to do the exact same thing with a group of 10!


----------

